# 2014 Deep Condition Challenge



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2013)

*In 2014 DC to Balance!!!*​ _Deep conditioning_ is the process of enriching the hair with moisture or protein and can effectively maintain the protein/moisture balance.​ *Let’s regularly Deep Condition*​ 

 *To increase and maintain proper moisture/protein levels in the hair *​
 *Improve manageability *​
 *Reduce splits and breakage *​
 *Retain our growth*​
 *In this thread journal your DC experiences 'as you go'*​ What product(s) did you use?​ How long did you DC for?
What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc)
​ *Most importantly – How did your hair respond?*​ *Periodically search your posts within this thread to be reminded of combinations that worked really well or not so well for you!*​ *If you were a DC Challenger last year YOU’RE IN** If you are new to DC’ing this year, just jump in and POST*​


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome Challengers
IDareT'sHair
Rozlewis
veesweets
lamaria211
Brownie518
faithVA
kupenda
Lilmama1011
Froreal3
Babygrowth
uofmpanther
Atdow71
mschristine
xu93texas
sexypebbly
HanaKuroi
HairPleezeGrow
EnExitStageLeft
GrowAHead
Aggie
mshoneyfly
gbunnie
DominicanBrazilian82
curlyhersheygirl
lovelycurls
tiffers
Lita
divachyk
naturalagain2
felic1
lisanaturally
Bajanmum
TraciChanel
Duchess007
NappyNelle
cynd 
toaster
AlliCat
LexiDior
ZebraPrintLover
Blairx0
Ann0804
halee_J
~*~ShopAholic~*~
billyne
LightEyedMami
kbnax
sisters248
greenbees
Jewell
MGA2013
JulietWhiskey
Shadiyah
cutenss
sharifeh
KaramelDiva1978
MrsTimberlake
IronButterfly
Lisaaa Bonet
bajandoc86
TheVioletVee
Sunshinelove32
Luprisi
lovestarr
karlajamaica
Hair Iam
BKfinest
SpiceUpMyHair
Americka
Cherry89
SugarRush
greenandchic
Forever in Bloom
grantalston4
JazzyOleBabe
Shana'
gorgeoushair
shortt29
sherrimberri
Luckyladyj
naturalfinally
Beamodel
jesusislove1526
Mocha126
MayaNatural
jayjaycurlz
fiyahwerks
apple_natural
TruMe
~NanCeBoTwin~
DaDragonPrincess
MicheePrings
nmartin20
xNichex
Shay72 
Lovestyr
Michelemybelle
MileHighDiva
spacetygrss
kennylee2013
CodeRed
itismehmmkay
s1b000
loulou82
Lexsmarie
SuchaLady
TejadaUrdiales
antavia009
TrueSugar
lusciousladie07
laylaaa
Jobwright
awkwardlexi
NaturallyATLPCH
bign__17
Honeytips
wheezy807
Smiley79
ronie
joyandfaith
Coffee
jhcprincess
Golden75
mami2010
Iluvsmuhgrass
Fine 4s
Hyacinthe
CB1731
daviine
KPH
DarkJoy
cherryhair123
baha_locks
Diva_Esq
karenjoe 
belletropjolie
GodsPromises
Royalq 1 
Inspiired 1 
southerncitygirl 1 
Bublin
syncerelyhis
NappyRina
RegaLady
Trinisoul
Bosslady1 
curlycrown85
rawsilk
randi415
ginabuglol
Hot Chocolate-LB
virtuenow
queenvdb
Pennefeather
kaykari
DaiseeDay
SunySydeofLyfe
shockolate
Loves Harmony
Tinadem39
Lylddlebit


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yay! I will be dcing with various dcers under my dryer with a plastic cap or my Hair Therapy Wrap.

ETA: Rotating between Annabelle's White Chocolate Mousse, Shescentit Riche, Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion, and Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream. I will be adding Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake into the rotation as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm still in it to win it x2 per week. 

Either Tuesday/Friday OR Wednesday/Saturday. 

I usually do my Protein DC'ers under dryer and Moisturizing DC'ers under Steamer. 

Will be Using a myriad of DC'ers and Treatments.


----------



## syncerelyhis (Dec 30, 2013)

O yea! I tried Nexxus Humectress Hydrating Treatment (because I was excited about the Ceramide content).  I deep conditioned with it under the dryer for 45 minutes. My hair was super moisturized!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in. Still DC'ing once a week with various stuff.


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 30, 2013)

Checking in! Ready to DC my way thru 2014


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 30, 2013)

Yay, I'm in! I will be protective styling for another month, but whenever I wear my hair out, I deep condition faithfully once a week.

Soooooo, I will be DCing with various treatments until I run out, since I am also in a stash decrease challenge.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2013)

I will be using up DCners under my steamer. In rotation at the start of 2014 will be:
Annabelle's Perfect Blend
HV SitriNillah
AO HSR


----------



## toaster (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm here! I'm still on a mission to find the perfect DC so hopefully this challenge will help. Right now I'm rotating between Shea Moisture, Hairveda, and SSI DCers under my steamer.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in and I will be using:

HV Sitrinillah 
JC deep treatment
HH pink grapefruit
Annabella's Blueberry Cheesescake 
SD Shea What Deux


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 30, 2013)

Definitely will be dcing once week. Now I get to do it with my newly natural  hair!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in.  I'll be alternating between SSI Riche Moisture Masque and Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus/ matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm for the next 2-3 months.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tag and glad to see you're hosting Nix08  

 How timely! I will be DCing today after this henna, as a matter of fact.  Will post deets after the deed is done.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 30, 2013)

I am SOO in! I will start off the year using up the dc's that were just so so (Aussie 3 minute, creme of nature argan oil, silk dreams rca) and then stick with ones I get better results from like silk dreams vanilla silk, Shea what and mocha silk, aogpb, etc. My dc sessions will be weekly or biweekly based on the needs of my hair. Protein treatment monthly. All done under a plastic cap and my hooded dryer


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome ladies  I think 2014 is going to be a very good year for our hair.  I feel it in my strands


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 30, 2013)

One of my favorite challenges  Thanks for the Tag!
*Will dc every other week with random conditioners and oils
* Protein treatment once in 3 months
* will dc under a steamer, or conditioning caps or without heat just plastic caps
* Deep conditioning makes my hair soft, manageable and bouncy

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tag!

I'll DC every other week with Texas Natural Supply's Creme Conditioner Base, Lotion Base II and Giovanni's Nutrafix and 2Chic Ultramoisturizing Conditioner plus EVCO, EVOO and glycerin. I DC for 60 minutes (30 on high, 30 on low), let my hair cool then detangle and rinse.

Every month, I'll do a protein treatment with Neutral Protein Filler, distilled water or rose water and silk amino acids for 30 minutes under the dryer. I'll detangle with Cure Care Conditioner then follow up with my moisturizing treatment, Texas Natural Supply's Whipped Shea Aloe Emulsion to balance my hair. Then, I will DC as normal.

The protein treatment makes my hair strong, the moisturizing treatment makes it soft and the DC is just spectacular for my hair!  

My 4a hair is super curly, has amazing elasticity and I've retained much of my growth following this regimen!  At the beginning of 2013, I was APL; by the end of this year, I'm only 2 inches away from bra strap!

God is good!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

IN!........


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2013)

You can count me in on this one as well! I've FINALLY figured out the perfect DC treatment for my hair.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in! Will be doing weekly protein treatments. I'll alternate between my hood dryer and hair steamer.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 30, 2013)

*i want in, wait I cant keep up with all my challenges... Lol

I plan to DC weekly *


----------



## missjones (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in. I plan on DCing once a week. I want to alternate between GPB and a moisturizing DC.


----------



## veesweets (Dec 30, 2013)

Yep I'm still in!


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in......


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Dec 30, 2013)

Since I'm in the coffee,tea, acv/avj, henna, etc challenge I think this is a great one for me to join in...and help me "journal"  I need to up my deep conditioning routine 

I plan to deep condition every week(Sundays) with either of these Camille Rose, Purabody, DarcyBotanical, fenugreek paste, Duafe base or Bask under either hooded dryer, steamer or my therapy wrap (I may protective style every other mth)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm still in...
Dcing once per week with various dcs.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## prettybyrd (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in!  I am going to be trying a few different deep conditioners, but will DC once a week.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 30, 2013)

I need to join this, last year I acted a fool when it came to deep conditioning.
I will do better this year!

My goal is to do it twice a week for 52 weeks.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 30, 2013)

I am in and ready. I will be Dc'ing on a weekly basis with various products depending on the needs of my hair. I usually steam my Dc's for 30m ins but I will post each week to report all of the details including what I used, method, during, and results.

Thanks!!


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in!  

I'm going to stick to DC'ing at least once a week, but I need to figure out protein vs moisture.  For the most part, I'll deep condition overnight under a plastic cap and a terry turban.  I also have a heat cap and a Hot Heads cap, so I'll probably use these on occasion as well.  When I use a heat cap, I usually do a minimum of 20 minutes.

I have a ton of deep conditioners to use in the new year:  Blended Beauty Curl Quenching Conditioner, Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment, My Honey Child Olive You Deep Conditioner, She Scent It Banana Brulee Moisturizing Deep Conditioner, She Scent It Riche Moisture Masque, Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding Conditioner, Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss, Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair, Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk, Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner, Curl Junkie Repair Me! Reconstructive Hair Treatment, Hairveda Moist Pro Conditioner, Hairveda Acai Berry Phyto


----------



## felic1 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am ready to get started. I will be under the portable dryer with SM retention mask, boobab mask, and an assortment of others.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 30, 2013)

All in!


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 30, 2013)

syncerelyhis said:


> O yea! I tried Nexxus Humectress Hydrating Treatment (because I was excited about the Ceramide content).  I deep conditioned with it under the dryer for 45 minutes. My hair was super moisturized!



I LOVE that DC!


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 30, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> IN!........



We're in a lot of challenges together...stop copyin' me lol


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, pls count me in.

DC with Megatek and JBCO with heat for 30 mins.  1x a week


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 30, 2013)

I will continue to DC Bi-weekly with the following:

Moisture

SD Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream
SD Shea What!
SD Shea What! Deux

Protein

New Era Reconstructor (discontinued) 
SD MSI
SSI Okra
Komaza Protein Strengthener*
HV Methi Sativa Set*

The next time I re-up on SD, I'll order the Avocado Pudding and Chocolate Bliss to see what all the hype is about.

*Products new to my regimen

ETA: I always DC with heat


----------



## Americka (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in for once a week using Kanechom Ceramides. May order Alter Ego in a couple of weeks.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in. I have a zillion DCs to use up


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for including me  @Nix08

I just DC'd last night... The first stage was Hydrolyzed Collegen/SAA mix spray, tea spray and rice bran/grapeseed oil/msm mix (on scalp only) underneathe SSI Okra Reconstructor. I rinsed that out and did a moisture DC with Hydroquench Systems Peppermint DC mixed with a lot rice bran, grapeseed oils and MSM. This is the only way I can get my "hot oiling" done... my hair hates direct oils... but the good part is that it stretches all my dcs longer. I as much as I hate a lot of steps I had to do this because I really like the Okra DC and it's really recommended to follow the instructions and do a moisturzing treatment after. 

I'll not DC again until this coming Sunday. I'm getting a touchup on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in! I will use my LCL steamer and therapy hair wrap. I have multiple conditioners that I need to try and finish up. PJ, over here!! I will steam my hair weekly probably 30-45 minutes after each wash. I love how my hair feels after each treatment. Currently, I have my hair in mini twists. I will start my 2014 journey after the take down....


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sunday is 'fenugreek sunday' for me so I just made my paste and froze it.

My other usual dc day is friday, overnight to saturday.

When Scandal is on I throw in another dc prior to my cowash.

Rules for me to remember:
- Dry DC always
- Overnight DC's must be with minimal product so as my hair isn't wet
-Very little protein dc's on my ng
-Concentrate protein on my end
-Steam DC at least once a week
-Apply moisture DC's to ng relaxer style


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm still here.
I rotate my products, but JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm is still my go-to conditioner.


----------



## Pennefeather (Dec 30, 2013)

Definitely.  I DC every week.  Usually with ORS, but planning on spreading my wings in 2014 and trying lots of new things.


----------



## greenbees (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe it's time for the 2014 challenge already! I'm hoping that keeping up with my weekly DC's will bump me to WL by summertime or at least early fall.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for adding me Nix08. My hair is weaved up right now but will be back full force when I take it down.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in again! I will be rotating among Aubrey Organics, Giovanni, and Komaza Care conditioners:


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2013)

Just DC'd with Dabur Garlic Mask on scalp and AO Island Naturals on ends.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tag.  I am in this challenge.  I promise to post every time I DC.  I DC with every wash.  The products vary according to what my hair requires at that time.  I have numerous Protein and Moisturizing Conditioners that I will be using during the challenge.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 31, 2013)

Cool I'm in! Still DC'ing once a week with different dc's.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2013)

Morning ladies!

I am in the process of assassinating the grays in my head. Then I'll DC under my steamer with my Alter Ego.  It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

DC'ing with:

Kizuri Beauty is Coconut Deep Conditioning over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just reading everyone's posting makes me want to go home and DC 

Ms_CoCo37 Assassinating the grays...


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 31, 2013)

DC'n with Annabelle Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake DC


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nix08, girl it's a covert mission over here. Those little suckers have been taunting me every time I look in the mirror. I tried to henna/indigo a few months ago. They scoffed at that and turned a lovely copper/gray. So I finally broke out the Oriental Black Bigen (2 boxes). I just washed it out and now I'm sitting under the steamer. Those suckers better be gone when I blow dry and straighten my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm doing the last DC treatment for 2013. I co-washed with SSI Blueberry co-wash and DC with SSI Banana Brûlée under dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 31, 2013)

DC'd with Hairveda's Sitrinillah (had a little left) and Silk Dreams VSD for 30 mins under my conditioning cap.


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 31, 2013)

Im in! I may just make 2014 the year of all Aubrey


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 31, 2013)

I just moistened my hair with water and applied Aubrey's HSR and detangled currently have a plastic bag on my head.....trying to decide btw cowashing with hydroquench systems cleansing condtioner or washing with giovanni poo, using komaza protein strengthener and conditioning with aubreys gbp. I will do so later as I will be taking care of cleaning up around the house and taking a nap,lol!


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm definitely in. I'm getting my hair braided Jan. 4th. I mostly use Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner and may also rotate with Le Kair's Hair Cholesterol.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ms_CoCo37 did it work? 

SuchaLady an all aubrey year sound like a successful year

OAN:I dc'd today while at dinner with Giovanni 50:50.


----------



## Lita (Dec 31, 2013)

Got my Dc's ready..All of them.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Dec 31, 2013)

I needed this reminder! ! I'm going to use this nu expressions 10n1 I found in my stash til its gone. Apply oil mix on Wednesday and steam for 30 minutes cowash and dc with the NE on Sunday.  Shampooing every other week...maybe.

Suny


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 31, 2013)

I didn't know you had a challenge going on Nix08!  Add me to the list!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in again!  I cut back from almost WL to BSL after my 3rd annual flat iron.  Going for full WL by the fall by DC'ing twice a month with my VO5 or White Rain or Salon Care Professional Cholesterol Cream Conditioner in combination with oil rinsing.


----------



## chickory_bee (Dec 31, 2013)

I am in!! 2014 is the year I have devoted to self improvement, so this is right in line with that goal!

I deep condition bi-weekly with my homemade concoction (Avocado, Banana, Heavy Whipping Cream, Honey and Grapeseed Oil).  I put a bag over it, and depending on the day, I may sit under a dryer for 15 mins (I do keep it in a few hours still) or just go run to get it hot and steamy. 

I will update every time I see this thread bumped!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 31, 2013)

I went with cowashing as I will likely do the protein treatment on sunday



southerncitygirl said:


> I just moistened my hair with water and applied Aubrey's HSR and detangled currently have a plastic bag on my head.....trying to decide btw cowashing with hydroquench systems cleansing condtioner or washing with giovanni poo, using komaza protein strengthener and conditioning with aubreys gbp. I will do so later as I will be taking care of cleaning up around the house and taking a nap,lol!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just got a big 33oz of Mizani Hydrofuse I can't wait to try


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nix08, Mission Accomplished!


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2014)

Dc Ready...Yep.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 1, 2014)

In.
I'm waiting on my Marshmallow Root Conditioner from NaturelleGrow but that is what I will be using when I deep condition.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 1, 2014)

Clarified and doing protein treat w/ CJ Repair Me and CJ Intense Protein on ends (only had a sample), and AE Garlic on scalp, just using plastic cap for about 15 mins.  Will DC with CJ Rehab for a couple hours while I run some errands.


----------



## ajluvshair (Jan 1, 2014)

I am in!!!!  I am a product junkie so I will be using various dc's.  I will dc using my steamer, heat cap or overnight.  I am currently in box braids and I dc'd today using Arbonne Pure Vibrance Hair Masque on my hair and coconut oil on my scalp under my steamer.  My hair feels soft and moisturized and my scalp is no longer dry and itchy.  I actually didn't wash the hair masque out because my hair soaks it up and leaves it no build up or residue.


----------



## LexiDior (Jan 1, 2014)

Im in!!

I will DC every week (Sunday). As of right now it will be with ORS but im looking for something new as well.

Most day I will DC under a dryer unless im lazy then I will just use a cap.


----------



## PuddingPop (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm in. I plan to dc at least once a week with whatever I have on hand.   I'll start with hair mayonnaise ( forgot the brand) and see how that works for the first few weeks.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 2, 2014)

Clarified with Giovanni TTTT
Protein treatment with SheScentIt Okra Hair Reconstructor
Currently following up with SheScentIt Avocado Conditioner with my Hot Head


----------



## Daernyris (Jan 2, 2014)

I would like to join, I've started DCing twice weekly with various items in my stash.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 2, 2014)

@Daernyris and @ajluvshair I see you are recent members to the forum, we'd love to have you join us

We've got a great showing of challengers I think we'll help each other stick to our personal DC plans.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm in. Will be using various dcs with oils and honey. Will post what I use as I use them.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2014)

Currently, DCing with SD Vanilla Silk under the heat cap.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 2, 2014)

Dc'ing without heat for 2 hrs with:
Hairveda sitrinillah conditioner
Tresemme naturals vibrantly smooth conditioner
Hairveda Vatika frosting oil
Babassu oil 
Haitian black castor oil
Avocado oil
Nectar agave
Peppermint, coffee, rosemary and lavender essential oils

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 2, 2014)

lovelycurls said:


> Dc'ing without heat for 2 hrs with:
> Hairveda sitrinillah conditioner
> Tresemme naturals vibrantly smooth conditioner
> Hairveda Vatika frosting oil
> ...



That mix sounds like a delightfully delicious dc


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 2, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> That mix sounds like a delightfully delicious dc



Thanks dear 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Jan 2, 2014)

DC'ing with shea moisture purification masque mixed with grapeseed and avocado oil.

After shampoo will DC again with macadamia oil deep repair masque.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm deep conditioning under a heat cap for 30 minutes with She Scent It Riche Moisture.  I'm glad I did this as a heat cap DC instead of an overnight.  It has a strong perfume fragrance, which is too much for me. I would not have been able to sleep

ETA:  I think my heat cap is dead after almost a decade.  It stopped giving of heat during my DC session.  Even without heat, this conditioner had some slip when I rinsed it out and some moisture.  I was able to detangle with it a little.  I still wouldn't buy it again because of the fragrance, but I'll try to use up the jar.


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

DCing under the Hot Head with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Mask and Qhemet Moringa oil.

5 more days until I'm back with my steamer!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 2, 2014)

I am in too.  I have various DC's.  I usually use my hot cap, but I may bring out the steamer again


----------



## m_wink (Jan 3, 2014)

Nix08 I'm in! I'm Dcing right now with ORS replenishing conditioner and EVOO overnight. I know my hair is thanking me after being straight for 5 days I'm going to whole foods tomorrow to pick up oils  I'll see how this makes my hair feel in the morning when I wash it out.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 3, 2014)

*raises hand* Here!

I dc'd yesterday with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab with broccoli seed oil on the ends. I left it on for a few hours.

My previous dc I took a nap while dc'ing (smooshed hair)  and then rinsed my hair loose (tangled) bent over the tub (knots)! The horror! Never again. I know better. 

I think I will dc at least 3 times a week. It was frigid yesterday. My hair loves dc'ing and my crazy plcp or ploclp method for the winter.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> My hair loves dc'ing and my crazy plcp or ploclp method for the winter.


 HanaKuroi, if you don't mind my asking what is this plcp/ploclp method you speak of?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 3, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi, if you don't mind my asking what is this plcp/ploclp method you speak of?



 pomade, lotion, cream, pomade =plcp
   pomade, lotion, oil, lotion, pomade = ploclp

The L can be any liquid, but I use a hair lotion/milk. 

I am currently using Oyin  Handmade  berries pomade, Oyin Handmade Hair Dew, Bask Tapioca, Oyin berries pomade. I had moist hair for days and the current temp is 11f. 

Somehow putting the pomade on first works. 

My hair is smooth and bouncy. I make sure each section has been covered. Almost like shingling. I am also tucking my ends in. The stray tendrils are still moisturized and bouncy even though they have been exposed to the elements.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 3, 2014)

Doing a deep treatment tonight with a mix of AO WC and Blue green Algae under dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## Americka (Jan 3, 2014)

Did a protein DC and currently doing a moisture DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

Will Steam/DC with: SheScentIt's Fortifying Hair Mask


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 3, 2014)

Dc'd with SD mocha silk infusion


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 3, 2014)

I can do this as my first challenge on the site!!
I'm trying to DC 2x/week, with hooded dryer and overnight
Protein every 6 weeks
At the moment I mix my own, with conditioner, oil & honey or else aloe Vera and oil, but I am badly in need of a real DC product for more options, so if you ladies could mention prices and where to find your faves, I would sure appreciate that
My goal is to retain moisture better, and I need to secure my routine as far as the days and staying on schedule..


----------



## veesweets (Jan 3, 2014)

DC'ing with jessicurl DT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

@veesweets

Jar or Bottle Ms Vee? 

 And have your noticed any Difference between the two? 

I'm holding onto x3 Jars.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 3, 2014)

IDareT'sHair 

Bottle. I tried it for the first time right after she switched from the jars, but she really needs to switch it back. This stuff is too thick for a bottle  I need to find an empty jar so I can transfer it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Bottle. I tried it for the first time right after she switched from the jars, but she really needs to switch it back. *This stuff is too thick for a bottle  I need to find an empty jar so I can transfer it*



veesweets

 I find myself doing this a lot with Certain Products.erplexed 

And I cut the Bottle(s) open and Scrap them out too.

Well at least it doesn't sound like the Performance has changed?


----------



## veesweets (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't think I've seen anyone notice a performance change? I hope not. I love how it makes my hair feel, but if it was even better before then I would feel a little sad that I didn't get to experience it lol

IDareT'sHair


----------



## ajluvshair (Jan 3, 2014)

My hair and scalp has been so dry due to the cold, harsh weather.  I washed my hair with Shea Moisture Black Soap shampoo and deep conditioned with the last drop of Shea Moisture Restorative mixed it Arbonne FC5 Daily Nourishing Conditioner.  My scalp feels soothed and moisturized and my hair is so soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

veesweets

I thought for sure it would lose some of it's delicious delightfulness when it went from Jar to Bottle.  

That's why I tried to Haul those Jars after the switch.  

Several companies had marked them down to make room for the "bottles" and offered them at a discount.

This gives me hope, to go ahead and try the Bottle.  After I finish the Jars.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 3, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Megatek (30 mins with heat) then 20 mins with Oyin Honey Hemp


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 4, 2014)

deep conditioning right now with avocado
I think I am gonna order some bask cacao and yam when the site opens back up.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 4, 2014)

Deep conditioning with some avocado oil and silicon mix today, right after my workout.


----------



## PuddingPop (Jan 4, 2014)

Getting my weekly DC in right now with some Africa's Best Organics hair mayo.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jan 4, 2014)

I've been looking for this to join. Ill be using Aubrey Organics GPB. Ill do my first deep conditioning for the year tonight.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 4, 2014)

Steamed for 1hr with MD seaweed & rice DC


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in again this year   I'm currently doing my first DC of 2014 using SD Vanilla Silk.  It's making me hungry for a cupcake!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2014)

Just DC'd for 30 minutes using steam with Marie Dean's Coffee and Kokum DC, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Avocado Oil. This mixture left my hair feeling strong and moisturized. It was tangle free and easy to comb.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

I did an overnight dc with Aubrey chamomile, blue camomile on my ends with my ayurvedic blend over top. This morning I added giovanni 50:50. Then steamed it all in for 20 minutes. 

Welcome new challengers We are glad to have you


Note to myself: less product gives me a nicer dc


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 4, 2014)

Please add me to this challenge. I just took out some coconut milk. Done know what I plan to do with it yet.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ahhh coconut milk I like to mix it with coffee and tea for a rinse or under a dc


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Dc'd with SD mocha silk infusion



Same here HairPleezeGrow. It's my HG light/medium protein. How do you like it?

Dcing under a plastic cap and scarf for about a couple hours while I study.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 4, 2014)

Sitting under the dryer with Komaza Protein Strengthener. Will follow up with Aubrey HSR under the steamer.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nix08 girl that coconut milk is the truth. A nice protein treatment. I mixed it with honey, coconut oil, and peppermint oil it smelled delicious! I went under the dryer for about 15 mins the let it sit on my hair fir another 10 mins. When I rinsed it out in warm water it was very stiff so l just put DB pumpkin seed condish on. My hair instantly got soft and back to normal but was much stronger and to the touch. 
I had been worried about the breakage I've had since relaxing so last week I did aphogee 2 min it help but didn't stop it completely. This coconut milk treatment did t he trick. No little broken hairs in my hand so far. Coconut milk will be a staple!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 4, 2014)

Excuse the typos I'm on my phone lol


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 4, 2014)

Dc'd for an hour or so with Mozeke Protein carrot condish under plastic cap and heat cap followed with DB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing condish for 20 min.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

naturalagain2 I completely agree re: Coconut milk, once I'm about 6-8 weeks post, I won't do my hair if I don't have any


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2014)

Doing a deep conditioning protein treatment... sprayed with hydrolyzed collagen/silk amino acid mix, tea spray and topped it off with SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor. Will leave this on for about an hour and then pour seaweed on my head and sit under the dryer some more/go to bed... first time trying this, not sure what it will do lol.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 4, 2014)

naturalagain2 said:


> Nix08 girl that coconut milk is the truth. A nice protein treatment. I mixed it with honey, coconut oil, and peppermint oil it smelled delicious! I went under the dryer for about 15 mins the let it sit on my hair fir another 10 mins. When I rinsed it out in warm water it was very stiff so l just put DB pumpkin seed condish on. My hair instantly got soft and back to normal but was much stronger and to the touch.
> I had been worried about the breakage I've had since relaxing so last week I did aphogee 2 min it help but didn't stop it completely. This coconut milk treatment did t he trick. No little broken hairs in my hand so far. Coconut milk will be a staple!



Coconut milk made a difference for me today.  I mixed coconut milk with AO HSR, grapeseed, broccoli, hempseed, peppermint and tea tree oils.  It brought back the moisture and curl.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cocoloves that mix sounds yummy!  I still have several weeks before I bring coconut milk into rotation but you ladies certainly have me tempted


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 4, 2014)

Im in. 2x a week, Wed and Fri/Sat


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 4, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Cocoloves that mix sounds yummy!  I still have several weeks before I bring coconut milk into rotation but you ladies certainly have me tempted



It looked yummy. I made a little too much for once use. But I plan to use the rest this week as this winter has been tough on my hair already. Oh I forgot I used coconut oil but don't know if it made a difference.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 4, 2014)

Did a treatment with AO WC and Blue Green Algae, my hair is thanking me. It soaked up everything and its now very soft.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Healthb4Length said:


> Did a treatment with AO WC and Blue Green Algae, my hair is thanking me. It soaked up everything and its now very soft.



That reminds me. ..I need to double check my stock if ao wc. I think I'm running low.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2014)

Poured seaweed over my head... made it too thin  Mixed it with some of my HQS Peppermint deep conditioner, grapeseed/rice bran oil/msm. Made a nice creamy mixture...will let it sit on overnight after I finish for an hour under the dryer so I can reap the benefits of the seaweed through my scalp... good to eat too


----------



## healthyhairdontcare (Jan 4, 2014)

I would like to join this challenge!  I'm trying to figure out how to make DCing work for me. Question: do any of you know a resource that lists protein DCs vs some moisturizing DCs on the market? I'd like to alternate.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

DCed with Annabelle's White Chocolate


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2014)

Somehow I ran out of aowc without realizing 
It's fenugreek Sunday I'm dc 'ing with my fenugreek paste and rice bran oil infused with fenugreek and hibiscus powder.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2014)

healthyhairdontcare said:


> I would like to join this challenge!  I'm trying to figure out how to make DCing work for me. Question: do any of you know a resource that lists protein DCs vs some moisturizing DCs on the market? I'd like to alternate.



 healthyhairdontcare  I use mainly Aubrey conditioners to dc for moisture they have:
Honeysuckle Rose
White Camellia
Chamomile luxurious

Moisture with some protein:
Rosa Mosqueta

Protein:
GPB
Blue camomille
Island naturals

Another dc brand that I use is giovanni 50:50 which has some protein as well as their Deeper Moisture Conditioner which is mainly moisture too.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm DC (steaming) with SSI Riche Moisture Masque and KV oil.

Eta: I also did a post relaxer protein treatment with Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor prior to DC.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 5, 2014)

DC'd with HQS Honey Pineapple masque. My hair is a very happy camper! It's been behaving so well, it makes me want to DC more often! Let's see how long my infatuation lasts...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fenugreek paste honestly works wonders on my hair.  I do it once a week....and each time I'm amazed at how good my hair feels.  Makes me tempted to up that to twice a week.


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Meant to make it a cowash but it ended up being a DC. Used Tresemme Naturals and Qhemet Moringa oil over black tea under my HotHead for about 45 minutes.

Really soft, strong hair as a result.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 5, 2014)

Used AO rose mosqueta yesterday on dry hair, 15 min under heat cap

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2014)

I sprayed on some tea, let it soak in then DC with Vanilla Silk and Fenugreek oil for 90min


----------



## kupenda (Jan 5, 2014)

DCing on wet hair with HV Jardin oil followed by AOGPB and Aussie 3 minute. Under the dryer for 20 minutes and will let it cool while I do a little work around the house


----------



## healthyhairdontcare (Jan 5, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> healthyhairdontcare  I use mainly Aubrey conditioners to dc for moisture they have:
> Honeysuckle Rose
> White Camellia
> Chamomile luxurious
> ...



Nix08 thanks for the warm welcome and the list! I will be investigating these different products asap. 

Right now I'm working with what I have and hoping for the best. I'm under my dryer with a mixture of lustrasilk cholesterol, HE hello hydration, sheabutter, honey, and castor oil.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jan 5, 2014)

Deep conditioned last night with my last bit of AOGPB, now I plan on using my Annabelle's Perfect Blends chocolate mousse mask and AO HSR. Staples for sure. I put oil on dry hair then add my DC then more oil and a heat wrap! Perfect way to thoroughly moisturize my strands!


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jan 5, 2014)

Steaming now for 45 min. with silk elements olive megasilk moisture treatment.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 5, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Poured seaweed over my head... made it too thin  Mixed it with some of my HQS Peppermint deep conditioner, grapeseed/rice bran oil/msm. Made a nice creamy mixture...will let it sit on overnight after I finish for an hour under the dryer so I can reap the benefits of the seaweed through my scalp... good to eat too


 
This combo made my hair super soft and full of body


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2014)

CodeRed, where did you get the seaweed from,  is it in a liquid form or something?


----------



## skyslady (Jan 6, 2014)

This will keep me accountable so I will be using mostly my homemade DC's. My hair is loving yogurt/honey/EVOO right now so I'll dc tonight after work. I usually leave it in for about 45 mins. I'll get on track because my usual hair day is sunday.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 6, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> @CodeRed, where did you get the seaweed from, is it in a liquid form or something?


 
Nix08 I bought some Dulse from the grocery store and instead of just blending it, I soaked it too long first so it ended up liquid when I blended it...It was good to mix with my DC though lol. Next time I'll just dip it in hot water for a few seconds like instructed... I can see a difference in my scalp too. Usually if I use light oils directly on my scalp for a deep conditioning then co-wash them out, I still get a little flaking. That's why I'm going to start using castor oil. But this time the only thing I did differently was seaweed and I got even less flaking... almost none at all.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok, I think I'm going to give up over night deep conditioning. I feel like the extra process doesn't really make any difference in my poor dry hair. Definitely will keep it on for a few hours but, no more overnight, too messy and uncomfortable and I can't even be sure it's that much more beneficial.
Anyways, I'm planning to order some AO and some mixed chicks for some more thorough products to add in the mix. I'm also interested in the Neutrogena DC and l'oreals, which have pretty darn good enough reviews for me to test the waters. I need something cuz seriously, I DC to death and my hair cannot tell a lick of difference 
It always feels silky rinsing out but then the dryness is still my best friend. Lol, I feel like my hair is punishing me, btw I gave up my flatiron (for a year) in sept....


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm back in.  I'll be DC'ing 2-4x a month using mainly AO conditioners.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 6, 2014)

Dc'ed yesterday with Ouidad 12 Minute and Komaza Protein Strengthener under my hot cap.  Then followed up with L'Oreal Power Moisture Mask.


----------



## Satya_R (Jan 6, 2014)

Rinsing out my AOHR Overnight DC right now. I plan on DC'ing weekly with AOHR and monthly with AOGPB for the next few months at least. I hope to start maintaining enough protein/moisture balance to drop down to bi-weekly treatments.

I really want to see if AOHR stopped performing as well for me because of the damage I accumulated before I cut all of my hair off...or because the formulation changed  . It's been feeling ooookay so far. If it's the conditioner I'll be so bummed - I wouldn't know what to replace my fave HG condish with.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2014)

@KiLLaCarLi One thing I've found with overnight DC's for me is to use less product so that my hair isn't actually wet overnight. I didn't like overnight DC's until I started doing it that way.
Also, perhaps you are low porosity of which there is a thread for help and you need heat to open your cuticles and such for your DC's to penetrate. 
Something to think about.

CodeRed Very fascinating.  If/When I feel a need to kick things up a notch, I will likely revisit your post on seaweed


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm joining. 
What product(s) did you use? DC'd with NaturelleGrow's Marshmallow Root Deep Conditioner for  1/5/14
How long did you DC for?45mins
What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc): plastic bag and blow dryer
Most importantly – How did your hair respond? My natural hair is buttery soft and lush while my transitioning/rellaxed ends were still a little thirsty but nothing my moisturizer couldn't fix! lol


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 6, 2014)

Deep conditioned yesterday after henna with Bask Yam nectar mixed with PBN chocolate Smoothie using my therapy wrap.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 7, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> @KiLLaCarLi One thing I've found with overnight DC's for me is to use less product so that my hair isn't actually wet overnight. I didn't like overnight DC's until I started doing it that way.
> Also, perhaps you are low porosity of which there is a thread for help and you need heat to open your cuticles and such for your DC's to penetrate.
> Something to think about.
> 
> CodeRed Very fascinating.  If/When I feel a need to kick things up a notch, I will likely revisit your post on seaweed



Yes, I'm definitely low porosity, that's why I use a hooded dryer when I DC, also I heat the product itself up sometimes. 
I'll try using less product next before I give it up completely tho, thanks for the suggestion. Someone else suggested a prepoo and a separate DC so two DCs with each washing, which I am going to try next time as well. Alright, heading to the low porosity thread now


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2014)

KiLLaCarLi said:


> Ok, I think I'm going to give up over night deep conditioning. I feel like the extra process doesn't really make any difference in my poor dry hair. Definitely will keep it on for a few hours but, no more overnight, too messy and uncomfortable and I can't even be sure it's that much more beneficial. Anyways, I'm planning to order some AO and some mixed chicks for some more thorough products to add in the mix. I'm also interested in the Neutrogena DC and l'oreals, which have pretty darn good enough reviews for me to test the waters. I need something cuz seriously, I DC to death and my hair cannot tell a lick of difference  It always feels silky rinsing out but then the dryness is still my best friend. Lol, I feel like my hair is punishing me, btw I gave up my flatiron (for a year) in sept....



KiLLaCarLi, I know low porosity heads differ but I list my faves on my blog (I'm also low porosity). You might use that and the low porosity threads I recently started as start points. Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose is an excellent commercial brand. HairVeda SitriNillah, Bee Mine Beeutiful and Annabelle's Perfect Blends White Choc (with butters) are great handmades.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 7, 2014)

Deep conditionging right now with hydrolyzed collagen/silk amino acids spray and tea spray undernethe Nutress Moisturizing Protein Treatment.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 7, 2014)

Now under the dryer with tea spray underneath HQS Peppermint DC/grapeseed & rice brand oil/seaweed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

DC'ed with: SSI's Fortifying Hair Mask


----------



## veesweets (Jan 7, 2014)

DC with bask vanilla whiskey soak


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

Deep Conditioned with GSO under Rhassoul DC by Naturally Amari.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 7, 2014)

Plain coconut hibiscus  Curl Junkie Curl Rehab. No additions and no layering.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Daernyris (Jan 7, 2014)

NG Mango and Coconut Water DC w/got2b Oil-licious


----------



## Bb92 (Jan 7, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Tresemme Platinum Strength Renenewing Deep Conditioner under a hooded dryer for 30 minutes. My hair was very moisturized and my new growth was easy to detangle.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 7, 2014)

divachyk said:


> KiLLaCarLi, I know low porosity heads differ but I list my faves on my blog (I'm also low porosity). You might use that and the low porosity threads I recently started as start points. Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose is an excellent commercial brand. HairVeda SitriNillah, Bee Mine Beeutiful and Annabelle's Perfect Blends White Choc (with butters) are great handmades.



divachyk - I'm all about your advice, your hair is out of this world!! I looove your way of baggying then hiding the baggy in a bun, is there a video on how you do it?

I'm not sure if I should get the AO HSR first or the GPB everyone raves about.. But ima DC probably tmw with the prepoo + heat and an actual DC product after I wash for a couple times and see what's up.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2014)

KiLLaCarLi said:


> divachyk - I'm all about your advice, your hair is out of this world!! I looove your way of baggying then hiding the baggy in a bun, is there a video on how you do it?  I'm not sure if I should get the AO HSR first or the GPB everyone raves about.. But ima DC probably tmw with the prepoo + heat and an actual DC product after I wash for a couple times and see what's up.



KiLLaCarLi no vid (yet). I got the idea from Chicoro. Thank you for the hair love.  HSR (moisture) and GPB (protein) serve a different purpose so it just depends on what your hair needs. My hair requires little to no protein aside from relaxer prep and touch up day, this I'd go for HSR first.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree & I'm pretty sure protein isn't my problem, so I'm going to try the HSR first. Thank you soo much


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 8, 2014)

Will dc tonight after rinsing out my hendigo with SD vanilla mixed with some honey


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2014)

DC'd with steam with Cantu Natural DC and my oil mix on top.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

DCd with Loreal Moisture mask


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 10, 2014)

Dc'ing with mixed chicks  mixed with a lil honey & some heat. Idk if I will leave it in overnight or not..


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Under the HotHead with black tea and coconut milk, Tresemme Naturals, and my oil mix on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

Will Steam with: Kizuri's Coconut Crème DC'er over a Cup of Columbian Coffee


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 10, 2014)

Under the dryer with HQS Peppermint DC mixed with seaweed.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2014)

Going to DC overnight but I'm not sure what to use. .....


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 10, 2014)

Steamed with HV SitriNillah after Nexxus Emergencee treatment


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 10, 2014)

Doing an all-day with KV Green Tea Nettle oil and plan to wash in the morning. DC with Vanilla Silk again.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 11, 2014)

Did a  overnight dc with Aubrey Island natural and my ayurvedic oil blend.  I should wash it out note so that I don't overload the protein but I have to go out and I don't want my head wet.   We shall see what happens


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 11, 2014)

*What product(s) did you use?* Queen Helene Cholesterol, L'Oreal Ceramide balm, KeraCare moisturizing conditioner, and Mizani moisturfusion silk cream conditioner. Add a little bit of ceramide oil and that is my little mix and my hair loves it!

*How long did you DC for?* If I am steaming, 15-30 minutes. If I am just bagging my hair with a cap, 1 to 2 hours tops!

*What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc)* I steam my hair every two weeks and deep conditioned with cap for two hours 

*Most importantly – How did your hair respond?* My ends are super healthy! They are getting much better! I also have less breakage than when I started.


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yesterday,  I steamed my hair for 30 minutes then air dried my hair. This morning, I plan on moisturizing and sealing my hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 11, 2014)

I did an overnight with the SSI Riche Moisture Mask. I'm still not in love with the strong floral perfume smell, but we'll see what it does to my hair.  I'll update after I wash it out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

Applied my fenugreek paste for 1.5 hours. Then I DCd for 1 hour with AO Blue Chamomile mixed with AO Island Naturals. I was heavy handed with it but still didn't use it up.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Plan on dc'ing after cowashing today with MD coconut creme condish mixed with JBCO.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 11, 2014)

I think I haven't used protein in a while. Odd for me! Millcreek keratin and Giovanni Nutrafix followed by either curl junkie curl rehab or bask cocoa treat or Darcy's dc. 

I hour for the protein. A few hours for the moisturizing dc.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm prepooing now and plan to DC with Banana Brûlée.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm here!!! Just did my first DC of the year. I've been super busy at work and this is the first time I've had energy to wash. I washed with Shea moisture  retention shampoo and DCed with ORS hair masque under my heating cap for about 25 minutes. My hair soaked up all the conditioner!  It feels so much better


----------



## cynd (Jan 11, 2014)

faithVA how you are making your fenugreek paste?


----------



## cynd (Jan 11, 2014)

Lazy day so I'm dcing under a plastic cap with garllic conditioner, trying to combat really bad breakage.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

cynd said:


> faithVA how you are making your fenugreek paste?



I mixed a tea blend of a lot of different teas: chamomile, green tea, sage, rosemary, nettle, rosehip and something else. This blend more for the extra conditioning. I added about 1.5 cups of this tea, while hot to 3 tbsp of fenugreek. I then used an immersion blender to blend it and added more tea as needed. I was supposed to add oil but I forgot last week. I could have used more tea but it was ok. It is like a thick gel.

It rinsed out easily and I didn't have any particles that others speak about. I actually didn't take out my flat twist to rinse, so it worked pretty well.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 11, 2014)

Plan to do a protein DC after my vatika oil prepoo with AO GPB, then follow that up with a moisture DC with rhassoul clay.


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 11, 2014)

cynd said:


> Lazy day so I'm dcing under a plastic cap with garllic conditioner, trying to combat really bad breakage.



 Does that smell like garlic or is it unscented?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 11, 2014)

I am going with Bask Cocoa Treat. I think it will stay in for two hours. My scalp hates being wet too long though. I haven't used the cocoa in a long time alone. I can't remember why I layered it. Hmmm... I am sure I will find out today. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 11, 2014)

Today I used Aphogee 2 min reconstructor, and decided to give Shea Moisture deep treatment mask a second chance.  I used this two weeks ago  for the first time, and was not happy with the results.  It didn't seem to really moisturize my hair.  

Today, I decided to add some olive oil into the conditioner.  I still think that it is strange for the label to say add oil for more moisture.  I feel that if you are selling a deep conditioner that is supposed to moisturize, then you should produce something that will impart as much moisture as possible.  At any rate, I did add olive oil, combed through my hair, put on a plastic cap, and sat under the dryer for half hour.

At the end of the half hour, I didn't feel that it had helped my hair at all.  In fact, I ended up rinsing the condition out in the shower and using Aussie 3 min because I didn't like the feel of my hair.  Shea Moisture doesn't provide any slip to my hair.  I find that very interesting since I am now using a shea butter that I make in my hair.

I think that I have given Shea Moisture a fair try by using it twice, so out it goes.  (I'm probably trying to make room for the Darcy pumpkin conditioner that I keep reading about!)


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 11, 2014)

Deep conditioning w/ HV Vatika Frosting w/ plastic cap for a few hrs.  Trying the oil DC to avoid my mini twists from unravelling


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ended up adding two other things to my dc. I added Vatika Frosting and honey along with JBCO to the last of my MD Coconut Apricot Creme Condish. My hair feels so good and I just finished applying it. I'm under the dryer now and plan on rd'ing with heat for 30 mins.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 11, 2014)

DC'd with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm new and this is my first challenge. I DC weekly and I'll be trying these in my stash. Yesterday I DCed with shea moisture purification mask.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome SweetlyCurly!

I'm deep conditioning tonight with AO GPB. I'll probably steam it in as well.


----------



## Tonto (Jan 11, 2014)

Washed my hair on Wednesday so my next wash is on Tuesday or Monday -co wash-. I plan on using either TREsemmé naturals conditioner, Sitrinillah or Aussie moist 3 minutes deep conditioner.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 11, 2014)

Just washed my hair.  Now DC'ing with Eden All Natural Deep Conditioner mixed with a few drops of silk amino acids.

This stuff is thick so not sure if I am loving it or not.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 11, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> I'm new and this is my first challenge. I DC weekly and I'll be trying these in my stash. Yesterday I DCed with shea moisture purification mask.



SweetlyCurly  Welcome to the board, we are so glad to have you join us


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 11, 2014)

deep conditioning right now w/ b.a.s.k. cacoa & yam. I'll probably leave it in o/n b/c my hair has been really hard lately.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 11, 2014)

I am deep conditioning right now ORS Mayo under my therapy hair wrap. I wish I was at home under my steamer. Therapy hair wrap is more portable. I really enjoy using this product in my hair. Great slip!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Dcing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk for about an hour under Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 12, 2014)

Fenugreek Sunday for me Ricebran oil infused with fenugreek and hibiscus powder under my defrosted fenugreek paste.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 12, 2014)

Sitting under the dryer with JOICO moisture recovery balm right now.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello All,
Thanks for adding my Nix08 and happy new year everyone. I have been missing for a minute but will never give up my ladies on this board! Checking in to say that I am up for this challenge. 

I had a touch up (texturizer) yesterday, with a blow dry, trim and style so I wont be DCing until next week. My stylist said that my hair is way too dry (it is the truth) so I am trying to transition to products with more glycerine and less protein and will have to stock up on some DCs. The only ones that I have right now are Matrix Biolage and a DC from the Kerasoft line that my salon sells.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 12, 2014)

Dc-ed an hour with BASK Whiskey Soak under heat cap followed by an hour moisturizing with a combo of YAM and Cocoa Bark.  I wish I could eat my head...


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 12, 2014)

Dryer deep conditioning w/tea spray/hydrolyzed collagen & silk amino acids spray/SSI Okra Reconstructor (with seaweed) on top. Will rinse that out later and sit under the dryer with: tea spray under HQS Peppermint DC mixed with seaweed & rice bran oil/grapeseed/msm mix.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 12, 2014)

Will be DCing with SSI Banana Brulee and a tad bit of safflower oil.


----------



## chickory_bee (Jan 12, 2014)

I used wen to cleanse my hair (for some reason, my scalp seemed to need it) and then applied my trusty food conditioners (avocado, heavy whipping cream, honey, grapeseed oil and banana) but left it in over night.  In the morning, I rinsed, and applied a regular deep conditioner (random macadamia nut one just for the scent).  

I am going to cut down my treatments because retwisting my hair is now taking a lot longer!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been honeymoon cruising so I missed my post last week!  Deep conditioned with KC deep conditioner for 15 minutes at the salon.  Will do the same this weekend.  I'll be back post it!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2014)

I DC with SSI Fortifying Masque for 15-20 minutes followed by SSI Banana Brûlée with KV amla oil for 20 minutes under hood dryer.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 12, 2014)

Neither my mama nor sister liked my Aubrey. They said it smelled like Vick's Rub


----------



## cynd (Jan 12, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Does that smell like garlic or is it unscented?


 
Pennefeather, I used Alter Ego garlic treatment.  To me it smells sweet/fragrant, not at all like garlic.


----------



## cynd (Jan 12, 2014)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I've been honeymoon cruising so I missed my post last week! Deep conditioned with KC deep conditioner for 15 minutes at the salon. Will do the same this weekend. I'll be back post it!


 
Congratulations KaramelDiva1978!


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 12, 2014)

DC'ing under my hooded dryer with the MC DC and some honey again. Last time, I shampooed with my moisture rich nuance and this time I just cowashed with HE. I'm going to leave it in overnight again. Really liked the results I got on thurs. Next time I may prepoo first and see how that turns out.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 12, 2014)

DCed under dryer with this



My hair feels good, applied some PBN sapote lotion and my hair feels even better


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 13, 2014)

deep conditioning with kera minerals deep conditioner,  since i always hear Babylon kay boast about how soft her hair is. it says leave more two minutes but how is that a deep conditioner but im under the dryer for 15 minutes. i hope it works for my hair or back to sallys it will go


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ooooooohhhhhh!!!!!! 
I love me some SM!!! Lord knows I don't need ANY more products but WHERE did you find this???
Also, how did your hair like it?



Healthb4Length said:


> DCed under dryer with this  My hair feels good, applied some PBN sapote lotion and my hair feels even better


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 13, 2014)

Healthb4Length said:


> DCed under dryer with this
> 
> My hair feels good, applied some PBN sapote lotion and my hair feels even better



Yaaaaaaaaas! This looks like a protein treatment. Just when I am in the market for one.heading to target today....


----------



## Tonto (Jan 13, 2014)

I deep conditioned today with TREsemmé naturals radiant volume. This conditioner is is my holy grail now


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 13, 2014)

Deep conditioned with steam using carols daughter monoi dc with rice bran oil and honey


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 13, 2014)

Ohhh maaan, that sm product was no where to be found in taret, walgreens or cvs 


Ah well, today I will use the vatika egg mask to reconstruct and vatika garlic growth mask to moisture dc.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 13, 2014)

Its protein day. Found some breakage on a few shed strands late last night. So im about to wash and all that, then do 15 minutes with SD MSI and 30 minuyes with the last of my SD Shea What and Razzberry Coconut Affair under the dryer


----------



## fiyahwerks (Jan 13, 2014)

Tonight I have a date with EVOO and Silicon Mix. 30-45 minutes then slather with Shikakai oil.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 13, 2014)

Conditioned with crecepelo for 30 mins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

DC'ing = Steaming with: Fleurtzy DC'er Rx *discontinued*


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2014)

Deep conditioned under my hothead with SSI okra hair reconstructor for 30 minutes. 

Now I'm under the steamer with SSI moisture riche DC topped with my oil mix.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 14, 2014)

DC'd today with HQS/grapeseed and rice bran oil/msm/seaweed mix. Tea sprayed underneath.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2014)

DC (with steam) with a bunch of almost used up products:
HH pink grapefruit
Sally's GVP conditioning balm
AOHSR
honey
evoo 
KV hibiscus


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Deep conditioned with TPS coffee conditioner


----------



## mschristine (Jan 15, 2014)

Quickie DC with Aussie Moist 3MM in the shower last night


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 15, 2014)

Dc'd with
Silk dreams razberry conditioner
Top it with organic Babassu oil

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 15, 2014)

kxlot79 said:


> Ooooooohhhhhh!!!!!!
> I love me some SM!!! Lord knows I don't need ANY more products but WHERE did you find this???
> Also, how did your hair like it?



Got mine at Tarjay...Yes my hair loves it! Nice, very manageable and my hair felt stronger without the drying feeling that some protein treatments give. Definitely worth it!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 16, 2014)

Hopefully will dc tomorrow with either HQ or something lol

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 16, 2014)

DC's with rice bran/grapeseed oil w/msm mix on scalp and fenugreek paste on top. Lots and lots of seeds... cowashed out with Aussie Moist conditioner... didn't feel too good and still had lots of seeds left in my hair.... blow dried.... all the seeds came out and I am now in love. I made two ~16oz containers of fenugreek paste by accident (the seeds just kept swelling) and I honestly could just use this as a dc and be so happy. My hair feels lovely. My bathroom floor/shower however.... Oh well. I can clean up for $2 per 32oz of a deep conditioner lol.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

DCd with LOreal Moisture Mask. I like this conditioner. This is the only conditioner I can think of that gives my hair slip. I wish it was a styling gel


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 16, 2014)

Dc'ing with AO HSR for the first time. I'm going to go ahead and leave it in o/n and I only cowashed. No mixtures + heat, 1hr on low. 
I already like the consistency of it and even tho the bottle is tiny seems like a little goes a long way. 

Also I have been using less product and the overnight isn't sooo bad. Still not sure whether it's worthwhile, but I'm going to stick with it as long as I can for now..


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> DCd with LOreal Moisture Mask. I like this conditioner. This is the only conditioner I can think of that gives my hair slip. I wish it was a styling gel



i had my eye on that,  sounds good


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 17, 2014)

Due to flu I haven't done my hair since sunday that's not normal for me...I think I am going to have to think up a Delightfully delicious DC combo for this weekend.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 17, 2014)

Feel better Nix08!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jan 17, 2014)

Just checking in. I am still in protective mode, but plan on taking these out the first weekend in February. Will follow up with a protein reconstructor as I did before.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 17, 2014)

DC'ed with a mix of raw honey, EVOO, EVCO, grapeseed oil, and HV cocasta shikakai oil


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah...... For some reason I an dc'ing the very back of my head and one section of my bangs in the front only. 

I am too lazy to untwist the three strand twists I started. 

How will this end? What I am doing makes no sense.

I think I will throw some dc on my edges.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

Using: SheScentIt Fortifying DC'er under Steamer


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 17, 2014)

Steaming now with MD hemp & aloe.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 17, 2014)

Under the heat cap with SM anti breakage mask. Smells sooooo good!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 17, 2014)

I just mixed up my fenugreek paste to put with my ayurvedic powders on tomorrow!!  I'm just so excited to be back on track.  Deep conditioning treatment here I come!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 17, 2014)

Im doing an overnight dc with keracare humecto mixed with rose water and olive oil. It smells so goooood!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 18, 2014)

My hair is in desperate need of a DC. I'm doing a mix of stuff that had drops of plus giving a protein boost.  SSI Moisture Riche, trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner,  my oil mix, honey and CJ Repair Me.  I'll sleep in this overnight. 

On another note, I think I may have to start using grocery bags.   I have two plastic caps on right now cover my head.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 18, 2014)

Deep conditioned with coconut oil


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 18, 2014)

I deep conditioned with Naturelle's Herbal Blends(my second time using) and applied grapeseed oil to my hair. Ongoing hit!! I steamed for 45 minutes. Awesome as always!!! I used curl junkie coco something.. I've had it  for awhile, I'm liking it. My hair feels great!!

NG HB I think I have enough for one more use.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 18, 2014)

This am...Bask Vanilla Whiskey Soak and followed YAM nectar &PBN chocolate smoothie...even though my hair felt quite nice after the Whiskey Soak...I still felt I Had to follow up since I used protein.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 18, 2014)

DCd overnight with Bee mine DC


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 18, 2014)

Used Ynobe's Amla and nettle DCer for an hour


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 18, 2014)

faithVA I noticed you used AO island naturals. Been using it long? How's your hair like it?

It's new for me and my hair is in love!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 18, 2014)

I used Carol's Daughter for the first time ever this morning.  I washed with the Monoi shampoo - it was OK, but it is rare for me to find a shampoo that is exceptional.  Then I DC  under the dryer for 20 minutes with the Monoi mask - that was amazing.  I was able to get my comb through all new growth in the shower - that never happens.  My hair felt soft and was manageable.  

Afterwards, I sprayed my marshmallow root detangler (recipe courtesy of EnExitStageLeft, and BranwenRosewood.  I think that it worked, but my hair was already detangled because of the mask.  Then I sprayed Carol's Daughter Monoi  Anti-Breakage spray (it came with the set).  Applied my shea butter mix, and blew it half way dry.

My hair looks good.  Carol's Daughter is expensive ( I caught a special on HSN), but the Monoi mask* ROCKS*!  Definitely adding the mask to my routine.:superbanana::superbanana::superbanana:


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 18, 2014)

DCing with heat cap  using AOHSR. Will probably let it stay in for an hour.


----------



## toaster (Jan 18, 2014)

DC'd for 30 minutes under my HotHead with SSI Avocado Conditioner and my oil mix.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 18, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];19541581]faithVA I noticed you used AO island naturals. Been using it long? How's your hair like it?
> 
> It's new for me and my hair is in love!
> 
> ...



I liked it a lot. I didn't think I would like anything more than my Blue Chamomile but the Island Naturals won out by just a hair. But Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and Loreal Moisture Mask may be winning out over the Island Naturals, especially that Moisture Mask.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 18, 2014)

Dc'd tonight with Naturelle Grows Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner. 2nd time using this DC and it made my hair feel really good. I did a protein treatment and followed with this DC. Hair feels strong and well moisturized.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2014)

Steamed DC with Aubrey WC then without washing it out I added millcreek keratin for an overnight dc.

Tomorrow I will add my fenugreek paste and oils and dc for the day.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 18, 2014)

In my plan, I was supposed to be washing and DCing right now.  But I ain't moving.  Deep sigh.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I liked it a lot. I didn't think I would like anything more than my Blue Chamomile but the Island Naturals won out by just a hair. But Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and Loreal Moisture Mask may be winning out over the Island Naturals, especially that Moisture Mask.



The restorative is excellent too. If light handed, it makes a good leave in for my daughter. I'm thinking of giving that a go as a leave in as well. Dangerous since leave ins cause me breakage but I wanna try again.

But wow on it winning over the AO IN too. I'm shocked. Lol. I'm thinking IN might actually be better than rosa mosquta.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 19, 2014)

going to deep condition with kera minerals smooth and pantene deep conditioner for that excellent slip it has


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm DC with Redken Extreme Strength Builder Plus followed by SSI Riche Moisture Masque.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 19, 2014)

DC-ing w/ Marie Dean Coconut & Lime Repair Mask


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 19, 2014)

For those of you using the Loreal moisture mask, how often do you need to use a sulfate shampoo to remove the amodimethicone?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2014)

Got the fenugreek paste in.... Mine doesn't ever smell like maple syrup


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think my hair likes AO Island Naturals. It's not giving the moisture I need. HSR was great to my hair but when I ordered all these bottles from that sale they ran out


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2014)

SuchaLady said:


> I don't think my hair likes AO Island Naturals. It's not giving the moisture I need. HSR was great to my hair but when I ordered all these bottles from that sale they ran out



SuchaLady I use AOIN as a protein dc.  I don't find it moisturizing.  The GPB is more moisturizing to me if you want a moisturizing protein dc.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 19, 2014)

DCing now with Keracare Humecto under heating cap for 45mins


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Under the dryer for 20 minutes with Silk Dreams MSI. 

ETA: Love the way MSI melts into my hair. I literally do not see any conditioner after only 20 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 19, 2014)

Sitting here with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor and Hair Therapy Wrap around my head.  Will be following up with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm under my steamer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 19, 2014)

I bought Aubrey GPB for the first time today.  I'm leaving it on for 30 mins.

I have a question, how often are you doing a protein DC?  My goal is to DC every weekend.  The 1st 2 weekends were moisturizing DCs.  I'm thinking once a month I will use a protein.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2014)

MrsTimberlake said:


> I bought Aubrey GPB for the first time today.  I'm leaving it on for 30 mins.
> 
> I have a question, how often are you doing a protein DC?  My goal is to DC every weekend.  The 1st 2 weekends were moisturizing DCs.  I'm thinking once a month I will use a protein.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF


MrsTimberlake 
You will have to test out your hairs tolerance for protein.  I use protein weekly but I'm relaxed and my hair loves protein.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 19, 2014)

Steamed with ORS Replenish for 45 minutes


----------



## MrsTimberlake (Jan 19, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> MrsTimberlake You will have to test out your hairs tolerance for protein.  I use protein weekly but I'm relaxed and my hair loves protein.



Thanks Nix08 I'm going to start a hair journal until I can figure out what works for me.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 19, 2014)

Conditioning with Giovanni Nutrafix. Will follow up by steaming in AO HSR.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey Ladies!
I'm in!  I havent been DCing as much, esp following an ayurvedic treatment. Just cowashing with VO5   I know...lazy, right?

Well I've got lots of new DCs to try and I vowed to DC seperately from my ayurvedic treatments this year. 

So last Sunday I DCd with ORS Olive Oil Masque followed by AOHSR both of these products.   Friday night I henna'd and DCd and today Im just using catnip tea slathered on dry hair with a plastic cap and a scully hat for about 3 hours.

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the invite, I have to try new products for Deep conditioning. Any suggestions?


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 19, 2014)

Being plagued with these durn split ends again! 

 DC-ing right now with a diy yogurt/bsm/liquid silk blend and will follow with SD Say What Deux, both under a heat cap.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2014)

Dc with Vanilla Silk for 2 hrs...


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 20, 2014)

Dc'ing on cowashed hair with HSR, 1 hr heat + o/n
And I did a hot oil treatment for a few hours earlier


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 20, 2014)

Dc with bee mine avocado balanced conditioner with sunflower oil and honey under my heating cap for an hr then without for a couple of hrs


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 20, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> Conditioning with Giovanni Nutrafix. Will follow up by steaming in AO HSR.



I was so lazy that I just mixed AO HSR with Giovanni SAS and SAA, and left it in overnight.


----------



## sky035 (Jan 20, 2014)

I DCed last night with a mixture of Aveda Dry Remedy and Matrix Biolage over night .


----------



## cynd (Jan 20, 2014)

DCing all day with AO GBP. Steamed for 20 minutes then back under plastic cap for the rest of the day.  First really long DC of the year.


----------



## kupenda (Jan 20, 2014)

Still seeing some breakage. Not happy about that. Gonna Cowash and then DC with mocha silk Infusion and shea what over green tea


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 20, 2014)

Deep conditioning with MHC so deep conditioner under a baggy and satin scarf for one hour


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2014)

I have my Hair Therapy wrap on with SD MSI 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 20, 2014)

Decided to use bask whiskey on those areas I  left out the other day. Now I have  curl junkie curl rehab on my whole head. I will leave it in one more hour.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 20, 2014)

I miss the days when I was on mat leave and could dc daily


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 21, 2014)

I really like that bask whiskey! Once a month and millcreek keratin every few days with Giovanni Nutrafix. Curl junkie curl rehab is just lovely! I need another 64 oz. it is worth every penny.

That was the combo. I am writing that down.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 21, 2014)

Deep conditioned Saturday night/Sunday morning with Fenugreek paste mixed with seaweed and rice bran/grapeseed oil/msm. DCing tonight with HQS Peppermint DC mixed with seaweed and the last of the peppermint oil from Happy Nappy Honey. Head feels cool and kinda tingly lol.


----------



## ronie (Jan 21, 2014)

lisanaturally said:


> Deep conditioning with MHC so deep conditioner under a baggy and satin scarf for one hour


 Been eying this conditioner. Please share your experience with your hair type. TIA
lisanaturally


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 21, 2014)

ronie said:


> Been eying this conditioner. Please share your experience with your hair type. TIA
> lisanaturally



Hi ronie  I think I'm a 4b not sure but the condish makes my hair really soft I love it. HTH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2014)

Alter Ego Garlic under Dryer
CJ Curl Rehab under Steamer


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 21, 2014)

Dc'd with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon Deep Conditioner under conditioning cap.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 21, 2014)

Im dcing right now with keracare humecto. Im all out of it now. Guess I gotta start using humectress again


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sunshinelove32 said:


> Thanks for the invite, I have to try new products for Deep conditioning. Any suggestions?



Sunshinelove32 I am a big lover of Aubrey  white camellia, GPB, HSR, rosa mosqueta.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 22, 2014)

Bout to DC w/ CJ Rehab


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 22, 2014)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Bout to DC w/ CJ Rehab



That reminds me to reorder the litre. It is worth every penny.

Which one do you have?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 22, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> That reminds me to reorder the litre. It is worth every penny.
> 
> Which one do you have?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi - Yes, it is awesome .  I just finished the Gardenia - not crazy about the scent, but I have the Strawberry Ice Cream in the stash - smell wonderful!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 22, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> HanaKuroi - Yes, it is awesome .  I just finished the Gardenia - not crazy about the scent, but I have the Strawberry Ice Cream in the stash - smell wonderful!



Which one works better? I used the ice cream one at the beginning of my journey but now I use the gardenia.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 22, 2014)

DC'ing on dry hair with LeKair Cholesterol, no heat. Using shower cap and scarf


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 22, 2014)

DCing on dry hair for 15 min with heat. Using Kera Minerals DC


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 22, 2014)

I am DCing over night! I used L'Oreal ceramide balm and mixed it with Queen Helene cholesterol and grape seed oil. Tomorrow morning I will moisturized and seal my hair and then snap wrap and go my hair!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 22, 2014)

Deep conditioning overnight with MHC so deep conditioner over a tea rinse


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2014)

I DC with CD Monoi Repairing Mask on dry hair for several hours.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 23, 2014)

DC-d with SSI Okra Reconstructor under heat cap for 30 min followed by SSI Avocado Moisturizing condish for 20 min.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 23, 2014)

Deep conditioning now with the rest of HQS Peppermint DC, fenugreek paste and seaweed. Will follow up with Aussie Moist to help wash the seeds out (I forgot the oil this time) and tea spray/leave in before blow drying.


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Getting a late start. Under the steamer with It's a 10's Deep Conditioner. Hoping it works miracles. Still have a proteiny feeling to my hair after doing the SSI Okra mask last week.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jan 23, 2014)

Steamed w/ AO HSR & peppermint e.o. on my scalp for 30 mins. Idk if I will do o/n or not yet.
The peppermint/steam combination is still tingling!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 24, 2014)

Dc'd with honey last night for an hour.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 24, 2014)

Dc'd with Bask cocoa treat for a couple of hours. I wish I hadn't left my yam nectar at home!  I would have mixed the two.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

Used: Curl Junkie's Deep Fix Banana & Hibiscus DC'er under dryer (no plastic cap)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie Curl Rehab DC'er (in Strawberry Ice Crème) over Tea.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 24, 2014)

DC under heating cap using AO Island Naturals.

Wow, that made my coils POP!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 24, 2014)

You are not protein sensitive right DarkJoy?  I love island naturals too but for me it's a definite protein conditioner.


----------



## mschristine (Jan 24, 2014)

I washed my hair with Shea moisture retention shampoo, then used aphogee 2 min reconstructor and then Aussie moist 3 minute miracle in the shower. I need to do a really good moisturizing DC underneath my heating cap which means a trip to Sally's is in my near future


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm doing an overnight with SSI Banana Brulee.     I don't think SSI is for me.  The products Ive tried so far are too fragrant, except the blueberry cowash.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 25, 2014)

DC with Herbal Blends and some KV Irish Moss Sea Kelp oil.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 25, 2014)

DC'ed overnight with GVP conditioning balm


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 25, 2014)

Dc'd with Claudies Kpangnan Hydrating Deep Conditioner, Manuka Honey, Peppermint oil and Rosemary oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 25, 2014)

DCing with Mizani Hydrafuse


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 25, 2014)

Aphogee two minute, personal butter blend under the dryer for 30 minutes, and Aussie 3 minutes.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 25, 2014)

about to deep condition with ion inspired by nature  with triple butter complex with pantene deep conditioner on top for slip so i can comb through my hair mixed with sweet almond oil and honey for like 3 hrs and rinse out when SO get home so we can twist my hair up


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 25, 2014)

*Protein deep treatment with
 giovanni nutrafix hair reconstructor and 
 Giovanni smooth as silk xtreme protein hair infusion
*Moisture deep treatment with
Naturellegrow intense deep conditioner
Demorganic hydrating conditioner
Hemp seed oil
Grapeseed oil
Nectar agave
Maurla oil
Rosemary e.o

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## chickory_bee (Jan 25, 2014)

I deep conditioned this weekend which was nice.  I did protein overnight, then my natural food deep conditioner for the day, now I am twisting up for the next 2 weeks.  Keeping strong.


----------



## Cocoloves (Jan 25, 2014)

DC with Aubrey Organics GPB mixed with coconut milk, a little hibiscus powder, and a little of my grapeseed oil mix.


----------



## veesweets (Jan 25, 2014)

DC'ed with bask vanilla whiskey for 1 hour


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 25, 2014)

Dcing with Sitrinillah and Njoi tea spritz in my scalp!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 25, 2014)

i just finished detangling and applying conditioner so it will certainly not sit for 3hrs, i will hop under the dryer for 15 minutes


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 25, 2014)

Shampooed then applied the rest of SSI Okra Reconstructor mixed with seaweed on top of tea spray and hydrolyzed collagen/saa spray. Under dryer for 1 hour (longer I think since I lost track of time). Rinsed out then applied tea spray again with BeeMine Avocado Balanced Conditioner mixed with seaweed. Under dryer again for 1 hour. Will rinse out, tea spray, leave in spray, blow dry.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 25, 2014)

Finished my weekly shampoo and dc'ing with Nexxus Humectress now.

I'll leave it on for at least an hour while I finish watching the Lizzie Borden movie.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jan 25, 2014)

Prepooed with Shea Moisture Purification Masque and oil mixture (castor, avocado, apricot, grape seed, olive oil, jojoba oils). I placed a plastic cap and my turban on my head for 40 minutes. Washed everything out.. Applied my oil mixture again and Bee Mine's Deep conditioner; I am under my steamer now for 45 minutes. I love my steamer and my weekly wash day!!  I will twist my hair up with BASK hair butter and one of my leave ins. I need to use up some things!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Under the dryer with Annabelle's Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake for 25 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 26, 2014)

I currently have henna in, and will likely do a fenugreek treatment later.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 26, 2014)

Under steamer w/ CJ banana & hibiscus deep fix


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 26, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> You are not protein sensitive right DarkJoy?  I love island naturals too but for me it's a definite protein conditioner.



Hey Nix08. Its the type maybe? I used to think i was protein sensitive. But it is certain types my hair reacts to. The protein in island naturals is hydrolyzed almond. Perhaps it is too strong for your hair. For mine its like candy.  Hydrolyzed wheat practically disintegrates my strands though. Most folks seem to love it.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 26, 2014)

Curl Junkie's Repair me for 20 mins


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2014)

Used SSI Okra for 30 min and now sitting with Ynobe Amla and Nettle DC for about 1.5 hours


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 26, 2014)

Deep cond with SSI Fortifying Mask for 40 min (protein) and will deep cond with SSI Banana Brulee for 30 min (moisture).


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 26, 2014)

Pre-poed with sulfur oil and JBCO; now deep conditioning with AO GPB and SAA.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 26, 2014)

^^I haven't used SAA in a while.   I will pull it out for my next DC.


----------



## McQuay30 (Jan 26, 2014)

JazzyOleBabe said:


> Deep cond with SSI Fortifying Mask for 40 min (protein) and will deep cond with SSI Banana Brulee for 30 min (moisture).



How was the banana brulee


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 26, 2014)

DC'ed with Ynobe Amla and Nettle (no protein). I like the dc but not the smell. My hair was nicely moisturized. I keep it on for about two hours under a plastic cap and sat under a dryer for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Fashionista (Jan 26, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor under Hair Therapy Wrap then steamed Joico Moisture Recovery Balm mixed with coconut oil and avocado oil.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2014)

Deep conditioned (with steam) with HV SitriNillah


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2014)

DC with CD Monoi Repairing Masque and KV oil.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 26, 2014)

DCed with L'oreal Advance Care 5 damage erasing balm for a few hours. Hair feeling right.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jan 26, 2014)

McQuay30

This is one of my holy grail Deep cond.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 27, 2014)

Steamed Saturday for 1hr with LACE brahmi DC.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 27, 2014)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Steamed Saturday for 1hr with LACE brahmi DC.



How is this DC?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 27, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> How is this DC?



SweetlyCurly It is very moisturizing and leaves my hair shiny.


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Jan 27, 2014)

deep conditioned with Curl Junkie's Repair me


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 27, 2014)

Steamed with ORS replenish Pak and rice bran oil and honey.


----------



## toaster (Jan 27, 2014)

Under my HotHead with It's a 10 Conditioner and my oil mix on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2014)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie's Deep Fix Banana Hibiscus DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 28, 2014)

Dc'ing with Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Jan 28, 2014)

DC today with BASK Whiskey Soak followed with Natural Oasis honey creme balm under steamer


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 28, 2014)

Dc'd with TPS coffee conditioner


----------



## kupenda (Jan 28, 2014)

DCing with the last of my HH pink Grapefruit, HV moist pro, and SD shea what and razzberry sandwixhed between my yummy oil mix. Will be under the dryer for 15 minutes and let it cool while I do some housework before rinsing


----------



## naturalfinally (Jan 29, 2014)

We are snowed in here in NC so I decided to DC. I washed with Deity America shampoo, I added 2 oz of neutral protein to some AOBGA conditioning mask and applied it. Then I added Eluence deep conditioner and some conditioning balm. Most of this really felt thick and not very moisturizing but then I added the Eluence moisture repair and bam!  Smooth, silky curls!  I'm under a heat cap now.

Eta:  Rinsed and added some Giovanni DLI, Eluence moisture repair and vataki oil to my hair and braided it up.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 29, 2014)

DC-ed w/HH Pink Grapefruit Punch.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 29, 2014)

Im late since I had a PS since dec but thanks for the tag! I just took crochet braids out and now I'm sitting with AOHSR on dry hair no heat.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 29, 2014)

DCing with AOHSR all day.


----------



## sisters248 (Jan 29, 2014)

This morning I steamed my hair woot woot. I air dried my hair all day today. Now I am getting ready to moisturize and seal my hair.


----------



## denise44 (Jan 29, 2014)

lisanaturally said:


> Dc'd with TPS coffee conditioner





How did you like this conditioner?  Thinking about purchasing since they have a sale.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 29, 2014)

denise44 said:


> How did you like this conditioner?  Thinking about purchasing since they have a sale.



I like it its very moisturizing, leaves my hair very soft


----------



## cutenss (Jan 29, 2014)

Steamed in Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Smooth & Repair Nourishing Hair Masque (this was actually Monday night)


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 29, 2014)

I ordered the Q-Redew and it shipped. Can't wait to try it out. I want to not only use it to refresh my curls but to maybe steam with oil. I hate dragging my steamer out. I wonder if I can steam with dc in my hair using this.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 29, 2014)

Dc'ing with honey right now.  Will rinse in about 10 minutes.

I notice that my newgrowth is less tangled now that I'm consistently using honey as a dc once a week.  I'm 18 weeks post and haven't had to use a detangling spray at all.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 29, 2014)

After protein treatment DC with SSI Riche Moisture Mask and SD Vanilla Silk on either side of my head.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 30, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> After protein treatment DC with SSI Riche Moisture Mask and SD Vanilla Silk on either side of my head.



Froreal3  What happened?  Both have hydrolyzed silk.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MileHighDiva the VS knocked the SSI out the water. I had a little Annabelle's White Chocolate in there too. Both the SSI and Annabelle's are great DCs, but nothing compares to the VS. It felt like there was an extra silicone like moisture coating on my hair while rinsing and afterward. I love VS. All hair was moisturized, but the VS side was more so.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for the comparison!  I guess I'll remain loyal to my primary line for DCs.  Froreal3


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MileHighDiva I tried to stray. You know I love to experiment, but so far nothing really compares.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 30, 2014)

Kind of dcd with Giovanni botanical


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 30, 2014)

DC with NG Slippery Elm protein free


----------



## Pennefeather (Jan 30, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Steamed with ORS replenish Pak and rice bran oil and honey.



I really like ORS. Do you find that adding the oil and honey provides you w more moisture?


----------



## toaster (Jan 30, 2014)

DCing with It's a 10 Miracle Mask for 30 minutes under the steamer.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 30, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> SuchaLady I use AOIN as a protein dc.  I don't find it moisturizing.  The GPB is more moisturizing to me if you want a moisturizing protein dc.



Nix08 I think that's what it may be on my hair too. I made a spritz out of it too   I also have blue camomile? I believe. Have you tried that one?


----------



## mschristine (Jan 30, 2014)

Prepooed with warm hempseed and castor oil, shampoo with nexxus humectress moisture shampoo and a second wash with Shea moisture retention shampoo and now I'm DCing with ORS hair masque underneath my heating cap for 20 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 31, 2014)

SuchaLady Yes.  I have tried Blue Camomille, it's a light protein on my hair.  I actually really like it  I really like Island Naturals I just don't use it too often.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 31, 2014)

sunnieb do you put the honey in an applicator bottle and apply or do you mix it in with your conditioner?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 31, 2014)

It is Curl Junkie Curl Rehab Day! Yay!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 31, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> SuchaLady Yes.  I have tried Blue Camomille, it's a light protein on my hair.  I actually really like it  I really like Island Naturals I just don't use it too often.



Thanks Girly. I need something moisturizing. My hair is dying of thirst. I have to go Walmart and see what I can find


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 31, 2014)

SuchaLady at the Wal-Mart salon they sell Biolage aqua immersion. ...I find it to be very hydrating


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 31, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> SuchaLady Yes.  I have tried Blue Camomille, it's a light protein on my hair.  I actually really like it  I really like Island Naturals I just don't use it too often.



Island Naturals is my favorite of the AO deep conditioner


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jan 31, 2014)

I love thick, slippy conditioners. I am about to order another liter of Curl Junkie Curl Rehab for cowashing. I hate, I mean hate watery conditioners. It is so soothing to smooth it on and slick my hair down in six big braids. I will leave this on all day.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 31, 2014)

DC'd with HV SitriNillah, just used up my last jar. Even though this DC is very moisturizing I won't repurchase -  I could only get 2-3 uses from each container plus I'm trying to use only products I can purchase on the ground.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 31, 2014)

SugarRush said:


> DC'd with HV SitriNillah, just used up my last jar. Even though this DC is very moisturizing I won't repurchase -  I could only get 2-3 uses from each container plus I'm trying to use only products I can purchase on the ground.



SugarRush

You're using 4-8 oz of DC per session?  How long is your hair?  Also, how dense is it?

It must be yummy to need 8 oz of DC per session.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 31, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> SugarRush
> 
> You're using 4-8 oz of DC per session?  How long is your hair?  Also, how dense is it?
> 
> ...



MileHighDiva My hair is very dense but it is only APL.  Maybe I'm being too heavy handed but the most I've gotten is 3 uses. Also my hair completely soaks it in, most times by the time I'm ready to rinse I can see very little white/condish sitting on my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie's Deep Fix Banana & Hibiscus DC'er


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 31, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> @sunnieb do you put the honey in an applicator bottle and apply or do you mix it in with your conditioner?



Nix08 I use my hands to apply the honey directly to my (extremely) wet hair. 

It took me a while of doing it weekly to get it down, but I'm a honey pro now!


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 1, 2014)

DC overnight with SSI Banana Brulee.   It smells more subtle to me than the Moisture Riche


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Feb 1, 2014)

DC'ing with AOHSR + oils and steam, o/n. 
I shampooed and DC'ed Tuesday with MCDC + oils & steam & o/n.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 1, 2014)

SugarRush said:


> MileHighDiva My hair is very dense but it is only APL.  Maybe I'm being too heavy handed but the most I've gotten is 3 uses. Also my hair completely soaks it in, most times by the time I'm ready to rinse I can see very little white/condish sitting on my hair



SugarRush

Girl, I'm jelly of you high density ladies!  Only getting three uses out of a 16 oz jar is a problem I'd like to have, 

What's with the it's only APL? There's a lot of ladies who aren't


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 1, 2014)

DCing under heating cap with mizani Moisturefuse


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 1, 2014)

DCing with SD Shea What! Deux under Hair Therapy wrap.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 1, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, Manuka Honey, Roux Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 1, 2014)

DC-ing with SSI Okra Reconstructor to be followed up by SSI Avocado Moisturizing Condish.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm tardy to the party, but better late than never...

I cut my hair from struggle WL to full MBL yesterday and I want to get those inches back! (Guess I need to change my siggy pic)

Hadn't deep conditioned in a year, smh, but this morning I applied ORS Protein Mayo and covered with a cap for two hours. Rinsed and then sat with Suave Almond and Shea Butter for two hours.

My hair is smooth like butta!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 1, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Dc'ing with honey right now.  Will rinse in about 10 minutes.
> 
> I notice that my newgrowth is less tangled now that I'm consistently using honey as a dc once a week.  I'm 18 weeks post and haven't had to use a detangling spray at all.




sunnieb

Have you noticed any lightening of your hair since you began using honey?


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 1, 2014)

sipp100 Yep and I love it!  My hair is still dark, but with light brown hues mixed in.

If you don't want the lightening effect, just heat the honey (about 10-12 seconds in the microwave) before application.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Deep conditioned yesterday with CD BV smoothie


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 1, 2014)

Steamed DC for 45 minutes with KV coffee oil under BelNouvo DT..


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 1, 2014)

Bout to deep condition with quantum conditioner be cause it has hydrolyzed protein, trying to get some protein in there lol


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 1, 2014)

Deep conditioning tonight with AO WC under dryer for 25 minutes.


----------



## SugarRush (Feb 1, 2014)

MileHighDiva seeing all the MBL/WL ladies here and YT can sometimes change your perception of length


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 1, 2014)

Planning an overnight DC with Biolage Matrix Aqua Immersion on my new growth.  Aubrey Blue camomile on the length with Aubrey Rosa Mosqueta over it and a heavy oiling from root to tip.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks! sunnieb

Actually, I want highlights without chemically coloring my hair. My hair turns sandy very easily in the summer, but since I've been using ceramide oils to block the damaging UV rays for the past few years - no sun bleaching has occured. 

AndreasChoice has a tutorial on lightening hair with honey, but I thought maybe she had Unicorn hair, lol.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 1, 2014)

sipp100 I love my honey highlights!   I posted a pic of my highlights in the relaxed hair honey thread.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 1, 2014)

sunnieb
Thanks for the link - checking it out right now!


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 1, 2014)

DCing now with megatek, few drops of silk protein and castor oil with heat


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 1, 2014)

Under steamer with Natural Grow Orange & Hibiscus DC on top of slippery elm & marshmallow root tea.  Added a few EO's to the steamer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 1, 2014)

Conditioning with my first cassia treatment tonight.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 1, 2014)

Steamed with a little this and that of almost used up items: HV SitriNillah, Annabelle's White Chocolate, Marie Dean Peach mixed with evoo and honey.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 2, 2014)

I did a protein treatment with Nexxus Keraphix Conditioner and then deep conditioned with Silk Dreams Vanilla Moisture. Both times using my Hair Therapy Wrap for heating.


----------



## Harina (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone deep condition on dry dirty hair? Going to remove braids and was  wanting to just slap on dc right afterwards. Then wash and conditioner afterwards. I guess it would kind of be a pre-poo.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 2, 2014)

Harina said:


> Anyone deep condition on dry dirty hair? Going to remove braids and was  wanting to just slap on dc right afterwards. Then wash and conditioner afterwards. I guess it would kind of be a pre-poo.



Harina I only dc on dry dirty hair.  It works perfectly for me


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 2, 2014)

Twists are out, will use the SheScentIt Okra Reconstructor and will follow up with either the Hairveda Moist Condition or Avocado Conditioner (used the avocado conditioner last time and it worked out great)

I do need some more moisture DCs for my post Protein treatments after I take my protective styles down.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 2, 2014)

[USER=12135]Harina[/USER];19608565 said:
			
		

> Anyone deep condition on dry dirty hair? Going to remove braids and was  wanting to just slap on dc right afterwards. Then wash and conditioner afterwards. I guess it would kind of be a pre-poo.



I do it almost every time because I dc overnight before I wash.


----------



## Harina (Feb 2, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I do it almost every time because I dc overnight before I wash.



What DCs do you use? How often do you dc/wash? Nix08


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 2, 2014)

I cowash about 3-5 days a week.  I DC about twice a week.  I use mainly Aubrey conditioners (RM, IN, GPB, BC and CL) to DC along with my own blend of fenugreek paste.
I also tea/coffee/oil rinse during my cowashes


----------



## Harina (Feb 2, 2014)

Harina said:


> What DCs do you use? How often do you dc/wash? Nix08



You too uofmpanther  I mixed up my quotes.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 2, 2014)

@Harina Do you have fine hair? If I just removed braids, I would apply an oil and detangle before applying the conditioner. 

I also condition on dry hair after pre-pooing with Vatika oil.

ETA: Conditioning with AO HSR mixed with SAA and castor oil on ~3in of ends.


----------



## Harina (Feb 2, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> @Harina Do you have fine hair? If I just removed braids, I would apply an oil and detangle before applying the conditioner.
> 
> I also condition on dry hair after pre-pooing with Vatika oil.
> 
> ETA: Conditioning with AO HSR mixed with SAA and castor oil on ~3in of ends.



NappyNelle. 

Very fine yes. So after I apply the oil, probably will use coconut, I shouldn't wash it out, just put the dc right over it? And you mean finger detangle??

I'm currently using proclaim's argan oil deep conditioner. The last time I used this it was the bomb, now it's just so so. 

I'm going to do that Keratin treatment next month because that's the only thing that truly every bulked up my individual strands. Having fine hair can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Dc'd with HH deep c using my Q-Redew steamer


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2014)

I just gave myself a much needed DC with Affirm Positive Link mixed with Keracare Super Reconstructor and Duo tek Conditioners. I followed that up with 30 minutes of Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor which softened my hair up very nicely.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2014)

Dc'd last night with Motions CPR.  My hair responded well, but I can tell I'm at the end of my relaxer cycle.

My newgrowth is getting more resistant each week, even after dc'ing.  Maybe it's because the CPR is a light protein because my hair felt like butta after the honey dc on Wednesday.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie said:


> I just gave myself a much needed DC with Affirm Positive Link mixed with Keracare Super Reconstructor and Duo tek Conditioners. I followed that up with 30 minutes of Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor which softened my hair up very nicely.



Aggie, why are you mixing Keracare Super Reconstructor  with DuoTex?

I'm curious about the Keracare because it has elastin in it.  I have DuoTex, but I've haven't used it yet.

Still using up my beloved New Era Reconstructor, which is no longer available.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 2, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Harina I only dc on dry dirty hair.  It works perfectly for me



Please make sure you comb/brush your hair out. I had micro braids one time and I washed my hair. My hair locked up like crazy. I gave up trying to untangle my hair. So I BC after!


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have henna in my hair right now. I will deep condition my hair with curl rehab or Jessie Curl weekly deep treatment. Which one is the best moisturizing? I will use my hair therapy wrap. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Aggie, why are you mixing Keracare Super Reconstructor with DuoTex?
> 
> I'm curious about the Keracare because it has elastin in it. I have DuoTex, but I've haven't used it yet.
> 
> ...


 MileHighDiva,

Truth be told, I love all the conditioners I used but I do NOT like the liquidy consistency of duo tek or my Keracare super reconstructor. When I whip them together like this, I get the best out of them all without the excessive dripping wetness down my neck plus, the outcome of my hair feels softer this way as well.


----------



## Hibiscus30 (Feb 2, 2014)

Clarified with Kenra then proceeded on with Komaza Protein Strengthening Cream 
DC with Darcy Botanical conditioning Mask for 45mins under hooded dryer
Then applied Natural Oasis Honey Balm steamed for 15mins (no rinse)


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 2, 2014)

Tried new conditioner today - Nubian Heritage Hemp and Tamanu deep conditioner -  40 minutes under dryer-  my hair did not like this.  I was hoping that it would be similar to the Carol's Daughter Monoi mask, but no such luck.  Both conditioners have monoi, coconut water, but Nubian heritage left my hair tangled and not soft - not hard, but not soft.

Rinsed with Carol's Daughter Monoi instant conditioner to restore moisture, and help with detangling.


----------



## ajluvshair (Feb 2, 2014)

I deep conditioned yesterday is Arbonne Pure Vibrance Masque.  I steamed it in for 20 minutes and my hair is soooo soft. I am loving it!


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 2, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> I have henna in my hair right now. I will deep condition my hair with curl rehab or Jessie Curl weekly deep treatment. Which one is the best moisturizing? I will use my hair therapy wrap. Thanks in advance!



DC with Curl Rehab along with my oil mixture. Much better now


----------



## Harina (Feb 3, 2014)

So doing the layering dc with oil really worked for me. Put on olive and coconut oil, finger detangled, than slapped on my DC, Proclaim argan oil intense hydrating masque, for a couple of hours and voila, soft hair! Except for my front edges. Not sure what's going on there.


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 3, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> DC with Curl Rehab along with my oil mixture. Much better now



I used DC pumpkin seed conditioner as a leave in and Hairveda's almond glaze as a sealant. Great combination.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 3, 2014)

Dc'ed with bear fruit hair pistachio dream dc for about an 1 and 20 min. 20 min with heat


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> SuchaLady at the Wal-Mart salon they sell Biolage aqua immersion. ...I find it to be very hydrating



I may have to look for this tonight. It's an emergency.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am interested in the CD monoi mask. I am not interested in paying what it costs.....


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone know an extremely moisturizing conditioner that I can get at Walmart? I don't care about price. I am one year post.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 3, 2014)

NappyNelle

How was the Cassia Treatment?
I'm considering it - since it supposedly imparts a nice shine.


----------



## toaster (Feb 3, 2014)

20 minutes under my HotHead with Vatika Frosting, It's a 10 Conditioner, and my oil mix on top.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 3, 2014)

[USER=12135]Harina[/USER];19609431 said:
			
		

> You too uofmpanther  I mixed up my quotes.



I DC at least once a week.  For protein, I love Curl Junkie Repair Me and AO Island Naturals. For moisture, I'm still experimenting to find more, but I like Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 4, 2014)

Didn't have time to post but I DC'd  a few days ago w/ Silk elements Megasilk Olive Moisturizing Treatment mixed w/ Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor and Sweet Almond Oil. 
I need to lay off the protein my next wash day....


----------



## veesweets (Feb 4, 2014)

DC'ed on Sunday with bask vanilla whiskey


----------



## sisters248 (Feb 4, 2014)

Deep Conditioned my hair today with L'Oreal ceramide balm and Queen Helene Cholesterol for 30 minutes. My hair just finished air drying so I plan on moisturizing and sealing my hair and then I will braid my hair.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Feb 4, 2014)

Meant to post Sunday but got caught up with other things. I deep conditioned with Aubrey Organics GPB


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2014)

Steaming with: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Deep Conditioner over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Feb 5, 2014)

DC'ing with MCDC after doing my hot oil treatment o/n. So far I'm liking the results of a longer oil treatment w/steaming. So I steamed the oil into cowashed hair o/n and then steamed the DC in after I rinsed the oil out. I will leave the DC in just a few hours and then rinse. My hair is definitely responding happily to this method.


----------



## mschristine (Feb 5, 2014)

Relaxed my hair tonight and now I'm sitting underneath my heating cap DCing with ORS replenishing pak and oil mix (hempseed and castor oil) on top for 30 minutes


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 6, 2014)

DC'd yesterday under my heat cap with BM Avocado condish - only had a sample and and when I applied it didn't feel like it would be enough so I topped it off with NG Orange & Hibiscus DC.  Left on for about an 1hr or so


----------



## randi415 (Feb 6, 2014)

Is it too late to join? I'm on a search for some good DCs, routines, and mixtures. My favorite DCs are Naturellegrow I've tried all but one or two and love them all. I stopped using them after a couple incidents with ladies here and CN forum,  but I didn't cross them off my list forever. I'm actually thinking of ordering some soon. Right now I'm using

Darcy Botanicals
Myhoneychild oliveyou
Bask vanilla whiskey soak
Camille Rose (haven't tried it yet)

I feel like I'm forgetting one or two...
I usually mix them with EVOO, honey, and/or ayurvedic powders. Thinking about purchasing a steamer.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 6, 2014)

randi415 It's never too late

And yes treat yourself to a steamer


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Under my steamer for 30 minutes with It's a 10 DC and my oil mix on top.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment balm and grapeseed oil for 30 minutes under hood dryer.


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 7, 2014)

randi415 said:


> Is it too late to join? I'm on a search for some good DCs, routines, and mixtures. My favorite DCs are Naturellegrow I've tried all but one or two and love them all. I stopped using them after a couple incidents with ladies here and CN forum,  but I didn't cross them off my list forever. I'm actually thinking of ordering some soon. Right now I'm using  Darcy Botanicals Myhoneychild oliveyou Bask vanilla whiskey soak Camille Rose (haven't tried it yet)  I feel like I'm forgetting one or two... I usually mix them with EVOO, honey, and/or ayurvedic powders. Thinking about purchasing a steamer.



You will not be disappointed with the purchase of a steamer. DB Pumpkin seed conditioner is the bomb!! I have the BASK conditioner. I'm planning to use it soon. Got luck with the steamer.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 7, 2014)

DC'd last night with my cousins mango and papaya conditioner mixed with DB Pumpkin Seed Condish and a little avocado oil.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 7, 2014)

I mudwashed and followed up with Bask Vanilla Whiskey for 30 minutes. Curl junkie curl hibiscus and banana deep fix will be in for a few hours. I didn't read the ingredients though. I hope I like it.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

Used: A Cup of Columbian Coffee under The Pomade Shop's Coffee Deep Conditioner


----------



## randi415 (Feb 7, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> You will not be disappointed with the purchase of a steamer. DB Pumpkin seed conditioner is the bomb!! I have the BASK conditioner. I'm planning to use it soon. Got luck with the steamer.


 
Shopping online for one now! I am totally out of the PSC waiting on a sale. I'm using the other DC from Darcy's at the moment.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 7, 2014)

I dc'd last night in the shower with the lasg of my SD MSI and Aubrey GPB. Omg. I knew I needed to dc but I didnt know how bad! My curls were poppin and soooooo soft I couldn't believe it. Perfection


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 7, 2014)

DCed for an hour with Shescentit Moisture Riche mask.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 7, 2014)

KiLLaCarLi said:


> DC'ing with *MCDC* after doing my hot oil treatment o/n. So far I'm liking the results of a longer oil treatment w/steaming. So I steamed the oil into cowashed hair o/n and then steamed the DC in after I rinsed the oil out. I will leave the DC in just a few hours and then rinse. My hair is definitely responding happily to this method.



KiLLaCarLi

What is this DC?


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 7, 2014)

Overnight DC with Aubrey chamomile luxurious and Aubrey blue chamomile.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 8, 2014)

Doing an overnight with the SSI Banana Brulee.   This is working better for me than the SSI Moisture Riche.   The perfume scent is a little less than the Moisture Riche,  but still strong.


----------



## naturalfinally (Feb 8, 2014)

Doing a DC with Elucence and conditioning balm (Sally's generic) with my steamer. I henna'd overnight so my DC has to be intense to combat the dryness. Henna is so worth it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2014)

DC last night with Kizuri Cocoa Vanilla


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 8, 2014)

Dc'ing with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root DC, Manuka Honey, Roux Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 8, 2014)

DCing with mizani moisturfusion on clean hair using heating cap for 45 minutes


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 8, 2014)

Gonna DC with HQS The Slip Protein condish followed by a moisturizing condish as yet to be determined.


----------



## mssoconfused (Feb 8, 2014)

Mixed conditioner, avocado, half a banana, honey, and olive oil in a blender and used it as a deep conditioner. It was awesome. It really helped my dry hair and made my curls pop.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 8, 2014)

D/c Carols Daughter Monoi mask - great results!  Hair was completely matted prior to wash and d/c.  Still amazed that I can comb roots.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 8, 2014)

DC with SM purification mask with heated cap for 20 mins


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Dcing with Annabelle's Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake for 25 minutes under dryer.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 8, 2014)

Today I'm going to be deep conditioning with tresemme naturals new formula, with sweet almond oil and honey mixed


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 8, 2014)

DC with Black Vanilla Smoothie with some Claudie's Tea underneath


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 9, 2014)

Dc'd with 
NG herbal blends
SD razzberry coconut 
Mustard oil

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (Feb 9, 2014)

DC'ed with CJ Repair Me


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 9, 2014)

Steam dcd with ST vanilla


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 9, 2014)

DCing with SheScentIt's Riche Moisture Mask with body heat


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 9, 2014)

sipp100 said:


> @NappyNelle
> 
> How was the Cassia Treatment?
> I'm considering it - since it supposedly imparts a nice shine.



sipp100 Sorry; I don't know how I missed this!

The cassia treatment was easy to make and rinse out, but I didn't notice any change in shine, strength or thickness. I added the cassia to a protein conditioner to make a thick paste and I left the mixture on overnight. I want to try it again.


----------



## Joigirl (Feb 9, 2014)

I used Ynobe Amla & Nettle DC today. My hair needed moisture after a protein treatment last week. I really like it, but the smell is pretty horrible. It left my hair soft and silky.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 9, 2014)

Conditioning with AO WC and SAA.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Feb 10, 2014)

Deep conditioning with SSI Banana Brulee.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 10, 2014)

DCed with Curljunkie's Curl Rehab


----------



## toaster (Feb 10, 2014)

Under the HotHead for 20 minutes with It's a 10 Conditioner and my oil mix on top.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 10, 2014)

Deep conditioning for an hour with MHC so deep conditioner and peppermint essential oil


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Feb 10, 2014)

DCing with AO GPB, with hooded dryer, imma leave it in for a couple hours and rinse before bed. My first time using the GPB..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

Deep Conditioning with: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade over a cup of Coffee


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Feb 11, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> KiLLaCarLi
> 
> What is this DC?



The Mixed Chicks DC. I like that one very much 

and in other news I really liked the freaking AO GPB. I almost didn't even have to comb my hair!!! My curls were cash. Lol


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 11, 2014)

Mid-week DC with APB Chocolate Mouse Hair Mask.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 12, 2014)

Curl Junkie curl rehab coconut hibiscus on dry hair. 

The longer and thicker my hair gets, the more product is used this way. I really like dc'ing on dry hair though. My hair feels better when I dc on dry hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 12, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Curl Junkie curl rehab coconut hibiscus on dry hair.
> 
> The longer and thicker my hair gets, the more products is used this way. I really like dc'ing on dry hair though. My hair feels better when I dc on dry hair.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
I love DC-ing on dry hair too.  My hair feels so much better when I dry dc vs dc on wet hair after washing/cowashing.


----------



## randi415 (Feb 12, 2014)

Forgot to post on Sunday (DC day). I pre poo'd w/ SM purification masque, washed w/ AIA co wash, and DC w/ camille rose. This was my first time trying CR DC I really like it.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's another supporter of dry dc's they are so much more effective on my fine strands.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 12, 2014)

DC'ing with SD razzberry coconut


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's a couple posts on dry dc'ing:
http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.c...:+RelaxedHairHealth+(Relaxed+Hair+Health)&m=1

http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.ca/2011/06/which-came-first-deep-condition-or.html?m=1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2014)

Nix08

Please report this thread to the Mods after you look at some of the Screen Names in the "Thanks"

Supergirl, is requesting these posts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2014)

It's Crude, Silly, I'gnant, Dub and just plain Stupid.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Feb 13, 2014)

... i think they are gone actually....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2014)

LaBelleLL

Even if they are, their "Thanks" still need to be removed.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks IDareT'sHair I will.   There was a thread created to address them.   I was quite shocked myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2014)

@Nix08

I sent the ones I found.

 So totally uncalled for.  The actions of 1 can ruin it for the few.

 ANGTFD.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Feb 13, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaBelleLL
> 
> Even if they are, their "Thanks" still need to be removed.



agreed. but to be honest, i'm more surprised they were able to even do what they did. 

 seems as if lhcf doens't have an approval system? the way the mods seem to be on the computer 24/7, closely watching the rest of the forum (and posting), you would think people would not be able to get on all willy nilly like that.

very very surprising and i hope they respond accordingly.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you so much IDareT'sHair...  Rules always get created when others get out of hand.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 13, 2014)

DC'ed Tuesday with ISO Intense Treat Conditioner mixed with raw honey for 2 1/2 hours under a cap while puttering around the house.

sunnieb
I've used the raw honey twice and I think my hair has already started to lighten a little!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2014)

LaBelleLL


I know!

Seems like there would be some "Filter" for Acceptable Screen Names when an Account is created.erplexed


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 13, 2014)

NappyNelle

Thanks for the update. I live near a large Henna supplier, so I'll probably stop by and pick up a small amount to experiment with.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 13, 2014)

DC/Steaming with NA Rhassoul Clay mixed with coconut milk.


----------



## mschristine (Feb 13, 2014)

Gonna DC with ORS hair masque under my heating cap for about 10 to 15 minutes


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 13, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> DC/Steaming with NA Rhassoul Clay mixed with coconut milk.



MayaNatural, Does the clay add moisture to your hair? I've never used clay. I thought it was just used to clean.


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and my oil mix on top.


----------



## ajluvshair (Feb 13, 2014)

Yesterday washed it Aveda Moisture Remedy Shampoo then conditioned with Aveda Moisture Remedy Conditioner for about 2 minutes.  Then I deep conditionedwith Aveda Moisture Remedy Mask for 10 minutes in the shower.  I love the mask, it made my hair sooo moisturized.  The shampoo was also a winner.  The conditionerwas meh- just to light for my natural, 4a, thirsty hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 13, 2014)

sipp100 - Don't ya love it!  Glad your hair is lightening so quickly.

Took my hair a while, but I finally had to change to the dark brown bunning nets because the black nets looked funny.  Now, the honey does NOTHING for my scraggly grays though - see that streak in my siggy? 

Have some honey on right now and will rinse in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 13, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> sipp100 - Don't ya love it!  Glad your hair is lightening so quickly.
> 
> Took my hair a while, but I finally had to change to the dark brown bunning nets because the black nets looked funny.  Now, the honey does NOTHING for my scraggly grays though - see that streak in my siggy?
> 
> Have some honey on right now and will rinse in about 10 minutes.



Your hair always looks so full and healthy.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 14, 2014)

I DC in dry hair with Redken Extreme Strength Builder for 20 minutes. I CW my hair with SSI Blueberry co-wash; followed 15 DC with Tresemme Naturals under dryer.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Lovelies!

Still faithfully DCing on every wash day. My latest DC efforts were a bit lazy. I didn't feel like doing my mayo DC, so I opted to mix a bunch of conditioners that I had lying around the house together along with some olive oil. I slathered that on and pinned my twists up and sat under my steamer for 45mins. Then I followed up with a co wash and leave-in. 

I'll be back on my Mayo DC on the next wash day (which is looking like tomorrow).

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 14, 2014)

Pennefeather
I believe so, I used Naturally Amari Rhassoul deep treatment..  Maybe it's the ingredients that she add to the Rhassoul that makes it a DT. My hair was really soft after rinsing and my curls were nicely defined all over.

These are the ingredients: Rhassoul, Murumuru Butter, Raw Organic Cocoa Butter, Raw Organic Cocoa Powder, Raw Organic Unfiltered Honey, Extra Virgin Olive Oil..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2014)

Deep Conditioning with: SheScentIt Fortifying Mask over a Cup of Coffee


----------



## McQuay30 (Feb 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Deep Conditioning with: SheScentIt Fortifying Mask over a Cup of Coffee



Do you like it more than the okra?


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 14, 2014)

DC'd on dry hair w/ CJ Deep Fix


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Feb 14, 2014)

Finished off the MCDC, mixed it with HSR and some honey, steamed for 15-20 mins 
Last night, I did an o/n oil treatment w/30 min steaming, I am doing my oil treatments after wash/cowash and before DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2014)

McQuay30 said:


> *Do you like it more than the okra?*



@McQuay30

Okra Winfrey is good too!  

They are similar _yet different_. Okra is a Reconstructor

Fortifying is a light protein Deep Conditioner.

Both have pleasant scents and work great. Hard Decision. 

I have x1 Jar of Fortifying and several bottles of Okra. 

So, maybe I do like Okra 'somewhat' better.

Although the Fortifying Mask will definitely be a repurchase at some point.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 14, 2014)

Today, for 20 minutes, I steamed in the Aphogee Curlific Texture Treatment.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 14, 2014)

Doing an overnight DC with millcreek biotin conditioner and Aubrey chamomile luxurious over top with an ayurvedic oil blend on my scalp.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm doing an overnight DC in my flat twists with SSI Banana Brulee.   I felt lazy today.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 15, 2014)

Great DC session. After shampoo put in my fenugreek/rosemary oil, and sat under dryer ten minutes.   Then I finally got around to adding honey to my ORS hair mayonnaise, which I put on top of the oil, and sat under dryer  another twenty minutes.  My hair was soft and easily detangled.  I don't know if I should credit the oil or the honey.  I've used the ORS for years, but this session was much better than in the past.

sunnieb thanks for the honey tip.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @McQuay30
> 
> Okra Winfrey is good too!
> 
> ...



With a name like Okra Winfrey, I had to look it up. The company sounds interesting.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 15, 2014)

DC-ing with AV Ashlii Amala.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 15, 2014)

Will DC with HV Sitrinillah on braids and Ion DC mixed with Organix Coconut milk on weave.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 15, 2014)

Dc'ing now with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root, Manuka honey, Roux Porosity Control, peppermint oil, Eucalyptus oil, Rosemary oil, Coconut Crème concentrate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> *With a name like Okra Winfrey, I had to look it up. The company sounds interesting.*


 
Pennefeather

 That's what I call She Scent It's Okra Reconstructor. 

 Just My own little personal joke.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 15, 2014)

Dcing with SSI Riche Moisture Mask for 25 minutes under dryer.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pennefeather
> 
> That's what I call She Scent It's Okra Reconstructor.
> 
> Just My own little personal joke.



Actually, IDareT'sHair, there is an Okra Winfrey conditioner. It's made by Sudsatorium on Etsy.  This is what I found earlier.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/155842651/okra-winfrey-conditioner-fair-trade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

@Pennefeather

Hmpf. 

 They Stole My Name.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 15, 2014)

Dc'd with 
CD monoi repairing mask
Grapeseed oil
Rose water
Nectar agave

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 15, 2014)

Tomorrow is wash day. I will be DCing with SSI Riche Moisture Mask mixed with Silk Dreams Shea What!

Update:
DCing now with a Shea What!, SSI Riche Moisture Mask and Hairveda's Moist 24-7 mix.

I am mixing stuff up to use it up.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 15, 2014)

Bout to deep condition with ion 100% vegan triple shea butter complex moisturizing conditioner.  Dang that's a lot to say but it sounds so delicious


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 15, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Actually, IDareT'sHair, there is an Okra Winfrey conditioner. It's made by Sudsatorium on Etsy.  This is what I found earlier.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/155842651/okra-winfrey-conditioner-fair-trade



Oooooh Pennefeather, you have kept the PJ alive in me!

Some of those conditioners look yummy.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 15, 2014)

Deep conditioned tonight with Nuut Intensive conditioning mask.


----------



## randi415 (Feb 16, 2014)

DC'n  w/ MHC olive you. I like the way it performs but I dint care for the scent.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 16, 2014)

Bask cacao bark deep conditioning hair treat with bask yam nectar intense hair nourisher mixed on dry hair. I wet my gloves with a little at the end to smooth a bit more. 

The smell is so yummy. It looked like chocolat ice cream with caramel sauce drizzled on before I mixed it up. It is intoxicating. 

Eta: I always use vinyl gloves when putting product on my hair. The condtioner smoothes on easier. I slick it on like a relaxer. The smoothing is very relaxing.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 16, 2014)

Dry DCing with AO GPB on top of Vatika Oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 16, 2014)

randi415 said:


> DC'n  w/ MHC olive you. I like the way it performs but I dint care for the scent.



randi415 HEEEEEEEEEEY Randi! I miss yall in PJ Rehab!


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 16, 2014)

Used the SM purification mask for half an hour


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 16, 2014)

Forgot to post yesterday's DC - avocado, evoo, honey, egg. My hair fell in love!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 16, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> Bask cacao bark deep conditioning hair treat with bask yam nectar intense hair nourisher mixed on dry hair. I wet my gloves with a little at the end to smooth a bit more.
> 
> The smell is so yummy. It looked like chocolat ice cream with caramel sauce drizzled on before I mixed it up. It is intoxicating.
> 
> ...



Yup, this was wonderful. I will always mix them from now on. I think I will place an order for 2 cacao treats before the sale is over. 

Hair is soft and curls are smooth and sproingier. I was worried about the glycerin but this is rinsed out so it didn't matter.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 16, 2014)

HanaKuroi that's a great idea. ..using gloves.  I'm sure you get a more thorough application that way


----------



## veesweets (Feb 16, 2014)

DC'd with SD razzberry coconut


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 16, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> HanaKuroi that's a great idea. ..using gloves.  I'm sure you get a more thorough application that way



Yes, and it saves my nails and manicure and no nails snagging in my hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 16, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Yes, and it saves my nails and manicure and no nails snagging in my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Do you use special gloves? I've lost many hairs to my nails  Do you use them as you wash as well? I'm thinking it would be uncomfortable but then again I use gloves when I henna and it's just fine.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Feb 16, 2014)

DC'ing under steam (30 mins) with oils and a little HSR, prolly gonna rinse before bed


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 16, 2014)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Do you use special gloves? I've lost many hairs to my nails  Do you use them as you wash as well? I'm thinking it would be uncomfortable but then again I use gloves when I henna and it's just fine.



I use vinyl. They are slippery. I use size small. Do not use rubber, (too much friction) or nitrile (the finger tips are textured and prevents them from gliding through your strands). 

Yes, I use them for washing too. I also apply my  butters, creams and hair milks. I rarely apply product with my bare hands. I think it aids in laying my cuticles down.

The Sallys brand gloves get holes in them very easily. The medical grade vinyl gloves are best. I am pretty sure the brand I use is call Dynarex and I buy them on Amazon. Just make sure you get gloves to fit your hands. Gloves that are too big slide around and you can't feel what you are doing. 

I have sensitive hands but I discovered less breakage using vinyl gloves.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm DC with SSI Riche Moisture Masqye and BB Baby Nourishing oil for 30 minutes under dryer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2014)

Claudies Kahve DC for 90min....perfect!


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2014)

Under my HotHead with It's a 10 Conditioner and my oil mix.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 17, 2014)

Dcing with Honey Hemp on most of my hair and sampling Nothing But DC on some parts. Heading under the dryer for 15 minutes


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 17, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I use vinyl. They are slippery. I use size small. Do not use rubber, (too much friction) or nitrile (the finger tips are textured and prevents them from gliding through your strands).
> 
> Yes, I use them for washing too. I also apply my butters, creams and hair milks. I rarely apply product with my bare hands. I think it aids in laying my cuticles down.
> 
> ...



HanaKuroi I totally agree.  I've been using vinyl gloves for about a year and they make a huge difference when applying product to the hair.  Outside of henna, I started using them when applying honey to my hair.  I like you can re-use them a couple of times before throwing them out.  I try to snag them from the Dr;s office when I can.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 17, 2014)

DC-ed with Goats milk condish and Coconut Lime oil.


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 18, 2014)

Count me in...Silk Dreams Vanilla is my Go-To DC.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 18, 2014)

DC/Steam SD Vanilla Silk mixed with KV Fenugreek oil.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 18, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> DC-ed with Goats milk condish and Coconut Lime oil.



Ooooo, sounds good! Where do you get these products from? 
IronButterfly


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2014)

DC'ing/Steaming on Dry Hair with Fleurtzy DC'er (trying a Reverse Regimen)


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 18, 2014)

sipp100 said:


> Ooooo, sounds good! Where do you get these products from?
> @IronButterfly


 
sipp100

 Coconut Lime oil from http://www.hydroquenchsystems.com/coconut-lime-oil/

 Goats Milk Condish from https://www.etsy.com/listing/78550597/goats-milk-conditioner-8-oz-custom-scent

 They both have a lime scent which I find sublime...!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 18, 2014)

IronButterfly

Just ordered the condish - can't wait to get it!


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 18, 2014)

sipp100 said:


> @IronButterfly
> 
> Just ordered the condish - can't wait to get it!


 
sipp100

 Cool beans!  Her shipping is pretty decent.  No five week wait times.  What scent did you get?  I'm really loving the Lime Cupcake Vanilla.  The first night I had it in bed with me sniffing straight out of the bottle. 

 Don't judge.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 18, 2014)

IronButterfly

I ordered the plain Lime. I thought the Lime Cupcake would smell too sweet for my tastes.

I know what you mean about the wait times. Sometimes items take so long that I completely forget I ordered them. Then, SURPRISE! A package in the mail...


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 18, 2014)

DC'd tonight with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab under my conditioning cap for 20 mins.


----------



## mschristine (Feb 18, 2014)

Deep conditioning with BeeMine bee.u.tiful deep conditioner for 15 minutes underneath my heating cap


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 19, 2014)

I am in,  late but ready to make some changes. Using Aubrey's twice a week. Recently had five inches chopped I"m really down about it above ear length again


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 19, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> I am in,  late but ready to make some changes. Using Aubrey's twice a week. Recently had five inches chopped I"m really down about it above ear length again



blazingthru welcome It's never too late  Happy DC'ing


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 19, 2014)

I haven't checked in for about two weeks. I just had to wash my hair tonight. I am Pre-pooing with SM purification masque now. I will steam for 30-45 minutes with Bee Mine Deep conditioner along with my oil mix. I will style with Hairveda almond glaze and something. I'm not sure. I am trying to use up all opened products. Wish me luck!!


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Feb 19, 2014)

DCing with oils and MCDC + 30 mins steaming.


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 20, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> I haven't checked in for about two weeks. I just had to wash my hair tonight. I am Pre-pooing with SM purification masque now. I will steam for 30-45 minutes with Bee Mine Deep conditioner along with my oil mix. I will style with Hairveda almond glaze and something. I'm not sure. I am trying to use up all opened products. Wish me luck!!




  I was able to finish two products tonight YAY!! Naturelle Grow Herbal blends and SMPM (repurchases). I deep conditioned with the herbal blends for 45 minutes instead of bee mines. Continued great results!!! I was able to style my hair with ease. I love my steamer!!! I styled my hair in twists with Hairveda's Herbal green tea cream(first time using) and Qhemets Cocoa tree detangling ghee(not a repurchase) sealed my ends with Anita Grant's whipped butter monoi de Tahiti.


----------



## randi415 (Feb 20, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> randi415 HEEEEEEEEEEY Randi! I miss yall in PJ Rehab!



Miss y'all too! I hope they get it together soon.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 20, 2014)

I looked at my previous posts and realized I hadn't used any protein in a while. 

I used Millcreek Botanicals Keratin with Giovanni Nutrafix on top under a Baggie for a few hours. I am going to air dry  my hair and then DC with Curl Junkie Deep Fix. I am going to start only dry dc'ing and not handling my hair wet unless I am rinsing. I will do this until May and see what happens.


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and my oil mix on top. I swear I'm a broken record in all of these challenges, but the product line works well for me so instead of spending money on different products I've been buying hair accessories and rollers.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I looked at my previous posts and realized I hadn't used any protein in a while.
> 
> I used Millcreek Botanicals Keratin with Giovanni Nutrafix on top under a Baggie for a few hours. I am going to air dry  my hair and then DC with Curl Junkie Deep Fix. I am going to start only dry dc'ing and not handling my hair wet unless I am rinsing. I will do this until May and see what happens.



I didn't dc with curl junkie. I let my hair shrink up when it air dried. I didn't put it in big braids or twists. I decided I was going just braid it up for a braid out. I used ctdg and hair dew. 

I had maybe 2 broken hairs. My hair does not want to be messed with wet. Dry dcs and air drying without handling it until dry is the way for me to go. This was exciting.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 20, 2014)

I DC with Redken Extreme Strength Builder plus on dry hair for 15-20 minutes.  I washed with Mizani Thermasmooth shampoo followed by conditioner for 10 minutes under dryer.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm under the heat cap with step 1 of the HV Methi Sativa set, I bought on BF.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 21, 2014)

DC ing with AO GPB under plastic cap for a few hours now... I'll rinse before bed so I can air dry. I've heard so many good things about this "light protein" conditioner, I could really use the extra strength!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 21, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I'm under the heat cap with step 1 of the HV Methi Sativa set, I bought on BF.



Now, I'm under the heat cap again with step 2 of the HV Methi Sativa set.

I should have done this earlier due to two steps.  I didn't take into consideration allowing my hair to cool off, before rinsing etc.  I'll have to scrap the flexi rod set I was going to do, and fall back on "old faithful," my signature braid out, because I'm starting to get tired.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 21, 2014)

Deep conditioned on damp hair with Shea Moisture Purification Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2014)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab in Strawberry Ice Creme


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 21, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Brown Butter Beauty Babassu for an hour. Love this DC


----------



## nmartin20 (Feb 21, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Deep conditioned with Brown Butter Beauty Babassu for an hour. Love this DC



I have a jar of this. I purchased it during Black Friday. I will try it soon!


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 21, 2014)

I ran out of SSI Banana Brulee halfway through my head, so I'm doing a DC overnight with Banana Brulee on the right and Hairveda Sitrinillah on the left


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 22, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:
			
		

> I didn't dc with curl junkie. I let my hair shrink up when it air dried. I didn't put it in big braids or twists. I decided I was going just braid it up for a braid out. I used ctdg and hair dew.
> 
> I had maybe 2 broken hairs. My hair does not want to be messed with wet. Dry dcs and air drying without handling it until dry is the way for me to go. This was exciting.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Today I am dry dc'ing with curl junkie deep fix or whatever it is called on dry hair. 

My hair didn't feel hard or brittle after using millcreek keratin with Giovanni nutrafix on top and not dc'ing with moisture. 

It is freezing here so I don't want to take any chances with thirsty strands.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 22, 2014)

Dc'ing now with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux, Porosity Control, Manuka Honey, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 22, 2014)

DC-ing on dry hair w/ HV Strinillah w/ plastic.  Just gonna let it marinate for a few hours.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 22, 2014)

Rinsed out the curl junkie and air drying loose.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Feb 22, 2014)

DCed o/n with the mixed chicks DC and I didn't use heat o/steam and def. noticed the difference when I rinsed.

I'm thinking that hot oil treatments have more effect on my hair than deep conditioning. I may go down to 1 DC a week and supplement with h.o.t.s. If anyone has any advice or thoughts on this, love to hear it.

I've definitely noticed more improvement on my hair once I started incorporating h.o.t.s and steaming, within a month I saw more improvement than the time I had been DC'ing with a hooded dryer and no oil treatments. 

Oh and while I'm rambling I'll mention that in another week it will be 6 months without heat for me, a noteworthy milestone on my journey so yay me!!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dc' ing with Giovanni 50:50 under the steamer.   I have been neglecting my hair


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 22, 2014)

Dc-ed with homemade caramel treatment.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Aphogee 2 step - first time. After balance moisturizer, spent ten minutes under dryer w fenugreek/rosemary oil mix,  then layered Darcy pumpkin Conditioner (another first), w honey on top for additional twenty under dryer. 

My hair didn't feel as soft as I was hoping, since there had been so many good reviews of the pumpkin conditioner. Maybe using the Aphogee didn't allow my hair to get as moisturized.  I did use additional leave in and my shea mix afterwards.


----------



## Pennefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> Dc-ed with homemade caramel treatment.



What's in your caramel mix?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2014)

DC with Claudie's Kahve DC...1.5 hrs..I put on a cap and sat under dryer for 15 and then let it sit


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 22, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Dc' ing with Giovanni 50:50 under the steamer.   I have been neglecting my hair



I didn't wash this out so I've added some Aubrey white camellia for an overnight DC.


----------



## cassie712 (Feb 22, 2014)

Can I join I'm a new bee need help


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Welcome cassie712 What do you need help with?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just used Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi mask under the dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 22, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> Can I join I'm a new bee need help



cassie You certainly can Welcome


----------



## cassie712 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank u getting hair regimen together now

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just taking care of my hair

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Feb 22, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Welcome cassie712 What do you need help with?



I'm learning be patient with me. Just taking care of my hair. I have good length 16in ,its just thin by shedding daily

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 23, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



For shedding: Garlic shampoo and garlic conditioner and black tea rinse.  if it's stress related you have to wait til it runs its course  cassie712


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 23, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> What's in your caramel mix?


 
Pennefeather

 I used the following as a guideline, but I didn't  follow the directions exact.  The original directions said to simmer until the cornstarch thickened and to use a blender for mixing, but I didn't have the energy for all of that.  I stirred everything by hand.  And I used baby food bananas.  And I think I subbed Argan oil for the WGO.  hth

Honey – 6 tablespoons
Olive Oil – 6 tablespoons
Bananas – 2-3 overripe and very soft (or sub baby food)
Molasses (Treacle) – 3 tablespoons
Water – 4-6 tablespoons
Apple Cider Vinegar – 1 tablespoon
Cornstarch – 1-2 tablespoons depending on how thick you want the mixture to be
Wheat germ oil – 1 teaspoon – This can be substituted for any other natural ceramide containing oil of your choice
-


----------



## cassie712 (Feb 23, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> For shedding: Garlic shampoo and garlic conditioner and black tea rinse.  if it's stress related you have to wait til it runs its course  cassie712



Thank you will try/not stress/over permed and vit D

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Feb 23, 2014)

D/Cing with ORS replenishing pak under dryer 20 min

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## randi415 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've had henna in my hair since last night. I'm going to rinse and DC w/ DB as soon as I get out this bed.


----------



## veesweets (Feb 23, 2014)

DC'd with bask vanilla whiskey for 1 hour


----------



## blackeyes31626 (Feb 23, 2014)

o/n avocado hair mask
dc'd with HV sitrinillah


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 23, 2014)

cassie712 

Using Giovanni Nutrafix on dry hair.


----------



## kupenda (Feb 23, 2014)

DCing with Aubrey Blue Chamomile on dry hair, no heat


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 23, 2014)

Going to be deep conditioning with silk elements moisturizing conditioner today in the pack mixed with sweet almond oil and honey


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Feb 23, 2014)

DC'd with Hairveda Methi Sativa 2 part system for 1 hour.


----------



## schely10 (Feb 23, 2014)

Deep conditioned with mixed chicks & silk amino acids.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 23, 2014)

Deep conditioned with the last of my SheScentIt Moisture Riche mask for a couple of hours while I ran errands.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2014)

I DC on dry hair with Redken Extreme Strength builder and then shampoo, rinse, and followed up with SSI Banana Brûlée for 20 minutes.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Going to be deep conditioning with silk elements moisturizing conditioner today in the pack mixed with sweet almond oil and honey



change of plans will do my hair tomorrow, it's very rare im lazy with my hair though,  i will be up all night doing it. i wanted to see if i could flat twist 1/4 of my hair in the front but that will take a least a hour to just do a few


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 24, 2014)

Overnight conditioned with AO HSR.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

I did a henna treatment Saturday night and deep conditioned with the last of my Silk Dreams Dream Moisture the next morning for 20 minutes. Now my hair is in mini twists for the week. My hair feels pretty good.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Feb 24, 2014)

IronButterfly

Got my Lime Goat Milk Conditioner 

You're right - smells divine - like a Lime Lifesaver!

I'll add raw honey and DC on Thursday.


----------



## IronButterfly (Feb 24, 2014)

sipp100 said:


> @IronButterfly
> 
> Got my Lime Goat Milk Conditioner
> 
> ...



sipp100  Please let me know how your hair likes it.  It's only because I'm broke I haven't ordered more, so I'm going to wait until I finish my current bottle and try to whittle down the stash I have.  I can easily see this goat milk condish overtaking everything else.  My hair loves it!  And the shipping is very decent.


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

Under my HotHead with It's a 10 Conditioner and my oil mix on top.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 24, 2014)

RIP SheScentIt's Riche Moisture Mask. I am so upset, it makes my hair super soft but my scalp had the extreme itchies yesterday. I know it wasn't the shampoos I used. I read the ingredients on the Mask and it has Orange essential oil in it which my scalp and skin doesn't like.

Starting next week I will be using my Silk Dreams Shea What! It is so thick I may have to cut it with some aloe vera gel.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 25, 2014)

Forgot to post on Sat night - Megatek + silk protein & castor oil followed by Joico Moisture Balm & Vatika


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 25, 2014)

I deep conditioned with silk elements moisturizing conditioner and ended up mixing it with Kenra smoothing conditioner because a pack wasn't enough to do my hair relaxer style, my hair was soft after rinsing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2014)

Steaming with: Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Crème)


----------



## mschristine (Feb 25, 2014)

At some point tonight, I'll deep condition on damp hair with Aussie 3 minute miracle and coconut oil for a few hours


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 25, 2014)

I should dc, but it is too cold. I don't know what to do. I air dry and that really makes me colder.

If I dc it will probably be a mix of bask cacao treat and yam because they are thick and not watery, so maybe I won't get as cold.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 25, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I should dc, but it is too cold. I don't know what to do. I air dry and that really makes me colder.
> 
> If I dc it will probably be a mix of bask cacao treat and yam because they are thick and not watery, so maybe I won't get as cold.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I thought you moved to Sunny California, Ms.HanaKuroi

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 26, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> I thought you moved to Sunny California, Ms.HanaKuroi
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I am out of town.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 26, 2014)

Dry dc with bask cacao treat and bask yam on dry hair. My hair will thank me.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ajluvshair (Feb 27, 2014)

Today I washed and deep conditioned with Arbonne FC5 shampoo( it is so thick and concentrated and very moisturizing)  I deep conditioned with Arbonnes Pure Vibrance hair masque for 1 hour. My hair feels like butter, soft, shiny and moisturized.  I twisted my hair back up for March.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't even cowash anymore. I either mud wash once a month or clarify once a month. All I really do is DC for moisture or protein every few days. My hair is thriving. I am alternating my DC's and proteins though. I really prefer dc'ing over cowashing. I don't have to m/s as often even in the winter with this regimen.  I can skip a few days and my hair feels great.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *RIP SheScentIt's Riche Moisture Mask. I am so upset, it makes my hair super soft but my scalp had the extreme itchies yesterday.* *I read the ingredients on the Mask and it has Orange essential oil in it which my scalp and skin doesn't like.
> *
> Starting next week I will be using my Silk Dreams Shea What! It is so thick I may have to cut it with some aloe vera gel.


 
NaturallyATLPCH

........


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> ........



IDareT'sHair, you know my feelings are so hurt about my beloved Moisture Riche Mask orange oil issues! LOLOL...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *you know my feelings are so hurt about my beloved Moisture Riche Mask orange oil issues! LOLOL...*


 
NaturallyATLPCH

 I hope I have better results.  #hopeful


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> I hope I have better results.  #hopeful



If you can do Hairveda's Sitrinnilah, then you should be okay with the Mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH

Girl, I hope you're right.


----------



## theRaven (Feb 28, 2014)

I did a hot oil treatment with jojoba oil for 20 minutes then deep conditioned with Aussie 3 minute miracle for about 10 minutes.my hair feels nice and soft  XP


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 28, 2014)

DC'd w/ SSI Okra, now DCing w/ HV Sitrinillah


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Under my steamer with It's a 10 Miracle DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2014)

DC'ing with: Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab (Strawberry Ice Crème)


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 1, 2014)

DC'ng with Redken Extreme Strength Builder on dry hair for 20 minutes. I'm getting ready to shampoo and condition with SSI Banana Brûlée for 20 min under hood dryer.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Mar 1, 2014)

DCing o/n w/MCDC & honey + steam


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 1, 2014)

Dc'ing now with Marie Dean's Coffee and Kokum DC, Porosity Control, Avacado, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Everyone! 

I am not in the challenge but I just wanted to say that I deep condition 2x weekly. One day out of the week I am using a protein treatment, then a moisturizing conditioner. The other day out of the week, I use a moisturizing treatment only with a hot, wet turban. Happy hair growing, ladies!


----------



## wheezy807 (Mar 1, 2014)

DCing now with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque. I got that and the Moisture Retention Shampoo last week at Target BOGO1/2OFF. I figured it would be the perfect opportunity to try the brand. I know...very late to the game, lol.

I plan to dc for an hour under this plastic cap.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 1, 2014)

Angelicus how do you heat the turban?   Microwave or just hot water?   It's a no pressure challenge feel welcome to join us. 


A warm thank you to HanaKuroi for encouraging me to get my dc going. ... I've got Aubrey white camellia on my roots and millcreek biotin on the length of my hair.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 1, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> how do you heat the turban?   Microwave or just hot water?   It's a no pressure challenge feel welcome to join us.



Well I wet it with hot water and nuke the turban in the microwave for 45 seconds. I put it on my hair (which has conditioner in it and twirled in a bun). Sometimes I put on a plastic cap over the turban and sit under the dryer.

It has given my hair such a turnaround that I try to do it with every moisturizing conditioning treatment.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Did a tea rinse with fenugreek and peppermint (soothed my scalp so well). I put HH Pink Grapefruit Punch Conditioner on top. Will get under the dryer for 15 mins when I stop being lazy and get off the couch lol.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Mar 1, 2014)

Used APB's Blueberry Cheesecake for half an hour


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 1, 2014)

Yesterday's DC was with AOHSR. Going into a 6 week PS so will be using SM deep treatment mask since I can steam and leave it in.


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 1, 2014)

Doing and overnighter with SSI Avocado Moisturizing condish topped with HQ Coconut Mango Lime Oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Dcing under dryer with SDot Beauty Softly & Tenderly Moisture Balanced Conditioner for 20 minutes.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 2, 2014)

DC'ing with bask cacao bark


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 2, 2014)

Dc'ing with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (strawberry ice cream scent). Haven't used this one in a while and now I remember why I loved it. I will buy the 32 ounce during the Easter sale.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

Dcing with shescentit banana brulee. Under the dryer for 30 and will baggy for an additional 15 to 30. I haven't DCd in a while.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 2, 2014)

Dc'd with 
Ynobe amla and nettle conditioner
Rice bran oil
Peppermint e.o
Coconut water

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 2, 2014)

Experiment DCing

On one side I have on Silk Dreams Shea What!
On the other side I have on the Cream Conditioning Base from Texas Natural Beauty Supply

Will keep both of these on for an hour. I can say I did not like the application of either.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 2, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> Dc'ing with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab (strawberry ice cream scent). Haven't used this one in a while and now I remember why I loved it. I will buy the 32 ounce during the Easter sale.



Did you use heat with it Joigirl? I thought about revisiting it but using it with heat since it didn't really work for me when I had a TWA.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 2, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Experiment DCing
> 
> On one side I have on Silk Dreams Shea What!
> On the other side I have on the Cream Conditioning Base from Texas Natural Beauty Supply
> ...



NaturallyATLPCH   The SD Shea What! is heavy, but upon rinse out, your hair will feel soft and perfectly balanced, 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 2, 2014)

Dcing with AO GPB  over Vatika oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 2, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> NaturallyATLPCH   The SD Shea What! is heavy, but upon rinse out, your hair will feel soft and perfectly balanced,
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Thanks MileHighDiva, I was getting worried lol.

I thought about cutting it with some Aloe Vera gel in my fridge I need to use up in the future lol...


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 2, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Did you use heat with it Joigirl? I thought about revisiting it but using it with heat since it didn't really work for me when I had a TWA.



Yes, I did. It works for me with or without heat. My hair has been dry so I hope the use of heat with the DC will help my WNG last the week.


----------



## theRaven (Mar 2, 2014)

I deep conditioned with Hair Mayonnaise Treatment for an hour and deep conditioned with Aussie 3 Minute Moist for 10 minutes.


----------



## mschristine (Mar 2, 2014)

Going to cleanse with As I am cleansing cowash and deep condition with Macadamia Oil intensive hydrating mask for about 20-30 minutes without heat....first time using both of these products


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 2, 2014)

I deep conditioned with my hair therapy wrap about 45 minutes with Hairveda's Acai Berry Conditioner.  I combined it with their vatika frosting. Awesomeness! My curls were popping! I am trying to use up several things and I just do not need anything else. But I am planning to repurchase several things from Hairveda.


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 2, 2014)

I Deep conditioned with my hair therapy wrap about 45 minutes with Hairveda's Acai Berry Conditioner; I combined it with their vatika frosting. Awesomeness! My curls were popping! I am trying to use up several things and I just do not need anything else. But I am planning to repurchase several things from Hairveda.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 2, 2014)

DC with SD Razzberry Coconut Affair for 90 min under cap...fabulous, as always


----------



## randi415 (Mar 3, 2014)

DC'd (yesterday) w/ MHC oliveyou. I was being very lazy almost didn't do it at all. Didn't add anything or use heat just shower cap and body heat for about 30min.


----------



## laylaaa (Mar 3, 2014)

DC'd yesterday with:

Regular, cheap honey from Costco. 
Aussie Shine conditioner (IDK its proper name but it's the gold bottle, it's more moisturising than Aussie Moist and it's always on deal).
Olive oïl. 


Warmed in the microwave + shower cap for 1 hour. Boom... easiest, laziest way to overmoisturise. But that was my goal as I'm gearing up for the crunchy mess that is Aphogee 2 step on Thursday! I find going overboard moisture before a big protein DC balances my hair perfectly while frantically DC'ing after a big protein dose just results in a limp brittle nest that I can't style. :/


----------



## veesweets (Mar 3, 2014)

veesweets said:


> DC'ing with bask cacao bark



This felt really weird going on, but I think I like it overall. It doesn't seem uber moisturizing, but I actually think that's a good thing for my protein loving hair. We'll see


----------



## alanaturelle (Mar 3, 2014)

Deep conditioned this week using As I Am Hydration Elation intensive conditioner.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 3, 2014)

I used plain Nutrafix. *shocked* I have never used it plain before. I'll leave it on for a few hours. I will follow up with CJ Deep Fix or something hidden in my mini-stash.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 3, 2014)

veesweets said:


> This felt really weird going on, but I think I like it overall. It doesn't seem uber moisturizing, but I actually think that's a good thing for my protein loving hair. We'll see



I like to combine this with their YAM Nectar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2014)

Steaming (DC'ing) with: Curl Junkie's Curl Rehab in Strawberry Ice Creme


----------



## Lymegreen (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been flirting with the idea of buying the sitrinilla from Hairveda.  Has anyone tried that and silicon mix?   Which is better in your opinion?


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 3, 2014)

Yesterday deep conditioned with NaturelleGrow Marshmallow root, slippery elm, cinnamon  conditioner thirty minutes with heat.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2014)

Under the HotHead with It's a 10 Conditioner and my oil mix on top.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 3, 2014)

24 hour DC with Aubrey Rosa mosqueta.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 3, 2014)

Never, never, never, never, NEVER will I use Giovanni nutrafix alone ever. My hair felt weird and I had some tangles which I never have. 

I slathered on CJ curl rehab, decided to add afrotastic on top for extra detangling. Then I went back and smoothed on bask apple sorghum. I am contemplating how long I will leave this on my hair. At least 3 hours. If my hIr isn't springy I will dc again in the morning with Bask cacao treat and Bask yam.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## ajluvshair (Mar 3, 2014)

I deep conditioned for 30 min with Macadamia Nut Natural Oil Deep Repair Mask.  After I sprayed some Infusium 23 and sealed with a new purchase-K Organics OYL.  Love it and it smells great.  I used it on my face too because it says it is good for acne.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 3, 2014)

DC with AOHSR, honey & evoo


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 4, 2014)

bout to deep condition with tresemme naturals with honey and sweet almond oil


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 4, 2014)

DC with ORS Mayo 30 mins w/ heat cap


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 5, 2014)

DC with GVP joico reconstructing condish.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 5, 2014)

DC'ing on dry hair with Annabelle's Blueberry DC under conditioning cap for 20 mins.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Going to be deep conditioning with silk elements moisturizing conditioner today in the pack mixed with sweet almond oil and honey



How does your hair react afterwards?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## greenbees (Mar 6, 2014)

I deep conditioned the other day with SheScentIt's Banana Brulee DC for the first time. And....I didn't like it (although I really wanted to!). The smell was almost overpowering and my hair was left dry and tangled (especially at the roots).

I won't be using the rest of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2014)

DC'ing with: Fleurtzy DC'er and a little Oil


----------



## ajluvshair (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I just took out my kinky twists and I am deep conditioning in dry hair with ORS hair mayonnaise.   I will be washing with Cream of Nature Oliv


----------



## ajluvshair (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I just took out my kinky twists and I am deep conditioning in dry hair with ORS hair mayonnaise.   I will be washing with Cream of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo and then conditioning for about 5 min with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Mar 7, 2014)

DC'ed o/n with GPB. I love this stuff so much, I save it for once a month use, lol. And I finally got a heat cap crackin, after amazon drama, so I had that on about an hour and left the conditioner in o/n.
I cut down my DCing to once a week and have been hot'ing once a week also.
My hair has been growing pretty well so I'm happy with the regimen, if I notice any slacking, I will go back to the 2x/week DC. I'd like to DC & hot together but I'm paranoid that one or the other isn't really getting it's full penetration potential when I do them together, lol. OCD problems.


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and my oil mix on top.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 7, 2014)

DCing with SD Shea What! Under Heat Therapy Wrap for 45 mins.  Will allow 15 minutes to cool, before rinse out.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 8, 2014)

DC with SD Razzberry and a bit of Nourish oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 8, 2014)

Dc'ing with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow DC, Annabelle's Blueberry DC, Porosity Control, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 8, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Dc'ing with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow DC, Annabelle's Blueberry DC, Porosity Control, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.



Rozlewis, 

Did you mix all these together?  How did you hair feel afterwards?  I mixed NaturelleGrow Marshallow with honey last week and ended up with no slip when I rinsed.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 8, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Carols Daughter Monoi Mask mixed with some of her pomade half hour under the dryer.   I know that I saw a video with Lisa suggesting doing this, but I couldn't locate it today. 

Unfortunately,  I think that mixing it with the pomade stripped it of his "slipability".  I then used NaturelleGrow Marshmallow Dc as a quick conditioner.  The moment that this touched my hair I could feel everything detangling. Thanks to EnExitStageLeft.


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 8, 2014)

Dc-ed with SD Vanilla Silk.  Hair is feeling lovely.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 8, 2014)

Gotta get my moisture/protein balance back so tomorrow I will be DCing with Hairveda's Moist Condition 24-7 added with some oil.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 8, 2014)

DC'd with SD razzberry coconut


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Mar 8, 2014)

Used a weird mix of curl rehab and knot today...needed to get rid of these two


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 8, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Rozlewis,
> 
> Did you mix all these together?  How did you hair feel afterwards?  I mixed NaturelleGrow Marshallow with honey last week and ended up with no slip when I rinsed.



Pennefeather, I did mix all of those items together. The results was very good moisturized hair that was easy to detangle. 

I also tried the Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root DC with honey and it was not good.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 8, 2014)

DCing now with Hairveda Moist Conditioner


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm DC now with Joico Moiature recovery Treatment Balm and BBB Nourishing oil.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 9, 2014)

DC'd with Megatek, JBCO & silk amino acids for 45 mins with heat followed by 20 mins of Joico Moisture Recovery lotion


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 9, 2014)

My hair is mad at me. 

Curl junkie rehab all day today.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2014)

Using: SheScentIt Fortifying DC'er


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 9, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Pennefeather, I did mix all of those items together. The results was very good moisturized hair that was easy to detangle.
> 
> I also tried the Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root DC with honey and it was not good.



Rozlewis
So maybe the problem really  is mixing it with honey.  Good to know you had similar results.   It seemed like it should have worked. 

Oh well.  It still seems to be a good product.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 9, 2014)

Dc with a protein heavy mix....Aubrey GPB and Milkcreek Keratin with oil on my scalp.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 9, 2014)

Dc'd with Hairveda Mehti Sativa Set- parts 1 & 2.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 9, 2014)

Mixed Elucence moisture benefits, SSI avocado, and SSI Okra to DC my cornrows and mixed Organix Macadamia oil, Moroccan Argan oil intense dc, and Loreal Damage repair on my weave. Trying to use up stuff and felt like mixing! Lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

SSI Okra followed by SSI Riche under dryer for 20 minutes.


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

Under my Hot Head with It's a 10 Miracle Conditioner and my oil mix on top.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 9, 2014)

Dc with kerafuse and hydrafuse


----------



## mschristine (Mar 9, 2014)

Deep conditioned with bee mine bee.u.tiful deep conditioner for 10 minutes under my heating cap


----------



## randi415 (Mar 10, 2014)

DC'd  w/ MHC oliveyou this weekend. Finished it and will not repurchase.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 10, 2014)

randi415 said:
			
		

> DC'd  w/ MHC oliveyou this weekend. Finished it and will not repurchase.



What was it that you didn't care for?

I have tried it twice and I just don't find it moisturizing or anything. It simply doesn't do anything for my hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## divachyk (Mar 10, 2014)

DCed with APB Blueberry Cheesecake on yesterday


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 10, 2014)

Going to deep condition with  pantene deep conditioner , honey and sweet almond oil, I ended up not doing it yesterday but will do it today because I had some running around to do


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 11, 2014)

I deep conditioned my hair Sunday night. I used my medicated shampoo, rinsed with Shescenit Avocado conditioner(great first impression, #awesomedetangler), and deep conditioned under my steamer for 45 minutes with Curl Junkie Rehab. My steamer is a gift that keeps on giving!!!! I styled my hair with one hit wonders(OYIN collection). You know...hair dew, burnt sugar pomade, and whipped pudding!! I love this stuff!!!


----------



## shortt29 (Mar 11, 2014)

Deep conditioned with steam using Mixed Chicks  deep con and grape seed oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 11, 2014)

Did a DC on dry hair with Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake DC.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Mar 12, 2014)

DCed last night with Shea moisture Deep treatment masque, for the first time. Under the heat cap for 45 minutes and I only left the conditioner in 2 hours total (instead of o/n) and got great results.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dced last night with MD calendula and chamomile then APB pomegranate and hibiscus. Very soft!


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 12, 2014)

Dc'd with Aubrey Rosa mosqueta for a couple hours before a cowash.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 12, 2014)

DCd on dry hair with a mix of NTM daily DC, queen Helene cholesterol and macadamia natural oil masque


----------



## DoDo (Mar 13, 2014)

DC'd with Ingredients to die for Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme
Then followed that up with Aveda Dry Remedy Moisturizing Treatment Masque


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 13, 2014)

DC-ed with diy goats milk condish.  Amazing results!


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 13, 2014)

DoDo said:
			
		

> DC'd with Ingredients to die for Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme
> Then followed that up with Aveda Dry Remedy Moisturizing Treatment Masque



I just used the ingredients 2die4 ODCC on dry hair today. It is a great detangler! I was going to leave it in all day but was afraid of protein overload.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mschristine (Mar 14, 2014)

Deep conditioning with bee mine bee.u.tiful deep conditioner. I'm trying to use more natural products so I clarified to strip my hair of all the products I've been using and used aphogee 2 min for my weekly protein. I'm gonna need the larger size of the bee mine deep conditioner..I love it a lot


----------



## DoDo (Mar 14, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I just used the ingredients 2die4 ODCC on dry hair today. It is a great detangler! I was going to leave it in all day but was afraid of protein overload.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



HanaKuroi

Amaaazing! Also no cones and you can buy it in bulk!  I have found a new HG deep conditioner, it has ousted everything else in it's path. I added some gardenia fragrance oil and , best wash day ever.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 14, 2014)

DoDo said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> Amaaazing! Also no cones and you can buy it in bulk!  I have found a new HG deep conditioner, it has ousted everything else in it's path. I added some gardenia fragrance oil and , best wash day ever.



Yes! No cones! I am thinking about buying the intense moisture one in a 7 lb bucket. I think it is the same as the dc only it doesn't have quinoa protein. I don't know why I was just looking at it for months in my bathroom.

You added fragrance oil? Hmm.... I bet it smelled yummy. Have you added anything else?  

Do you have any other Ingredients 2die4 products? I have a few 30oz unused. I have the marshmallow balm, the reconstructor and some other stuff. I don't know how to use the marshmallow balm.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2014)

DC'ing/Steaming with: Fleurtzy's DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 15, 2014)

Dc'd with Naturelle Grow's Marshmallow Root DC, Porosity Control, Olive oil, Peppermint and Rosemary oil.


----------



## veesweets (Mar 15, 2014)

DC'd with Bask cacao bark. I heated it up for a few seconds (ended up looking like slightly melted chocolate ) and it applied much easier plus soaked into my hair more.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 15, 2014)

Spent 10 minutes under heat with fenugreek oil mix, then layered  ORS Replenishing conditioner with dollop of honey for a additional twenty minute under dryer.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 16, 2014)

Last week, I did a 30 minute DC with Hairveda Sitrinillah.   I tried to use my Hot Head, but it didn't stay hot.  I'm going to try this again because I think I need heat for the Sitrinillah because it is so thick. 

I'm doing an overnight tonight with CJ Repair Me, Hairveda Sitrinillah, wheat germ oil and avocado oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 16, 2014)

Dcing for one hour with SSI Riche Moisture Mask, and a one quarter of SD Vanilla Silk (because I used up the last of the SSI) under Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 16, 2014)

Had a horrible DC experience with CR Coconut Water DC. Ugh, I am going back to my Jessicurl and not straying away ever again. Tired of trying all this stuff knowing what works.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

I did a protein prepoo/DC with vatika frosting and JASON Biotin conditioner for an hour under a plastic cap. Currently under the steamer with It's a 10 DC and my oil mix on top.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 16, 2014)

Did a day long dc with Aubrey WC. I want to steam but I don't know if I'll get the chance.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 16, 2014)

Yesterday was cocoa treat and yam sealed with yam for four hours, no heat, no steam.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 16, 2014)

Henna and Amla mix, followed by indigo to cover my grays. Currently have CJ Curl Rehab on my newly dyed tresses. I need more of this dc and I don't want to wait for the Easter sale. I may have to order a small jar from Curlmart...


----------



## Ororo Munroe (Mar 16, 2014)

Shea what for 30 minutes with APB growth oil


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 16, 2014)

DC-ed w/Naturelle Grows Repair Mask for 15 minute followed by the last (finally!) of SD Vanilla Silk.


----------



## ajluvshair (Mar 16, 2014)

I co washed with Miss Jessies Creme de la Curl.  Deep conditioned for 30 minutes with Miss Jessies Super Sweetback Treatment(love it).  I also deep conditioned overnight with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.  I love my hair again!


----------



## Americka (Mar 16, 2014)

I am under the heat cap with a Palmer's protein treatment. It will be followed w/ an ORS Hairepair DC.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 17, 2014)

I used APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC and it was a miss for me. No slip whatsover and did not moisturize at all.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 17, 2014)

I briefly used I2die4 reconstructor and I cannot believe what I see. Perfect ringlets that are smooth, shiny and bouncy. No coaxing or twirling. I only used it on my nape and temples. I wanted to test it before I slathered it all over my head. I am speechless.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## randi415 (Mar 17, 2014)

DC'd w/ DB under a plastic cap your about two hrs yesterday. My girls came by and I forgot about it. lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 18, 2014)

DCd yesterday all day with Keracare humecto


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 18, 2014)

I deep conditioning right now with ion 100% vegan conditioner it's shea better and something else


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Mar 18, 2014)

DCed yesterday for half an hour with Curl junkie's Repair me


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 18, 2014)

Cleansed with Joico K-Pack Clarifying Poo.  I'm currently under my Hair Therapy wrap with Joico K-Pak DPR.  I'll follow that up with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm.  This is my first time using these three products.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 18, 2014)

Dc'd with I2die4 reconstructor all over. Now I have bask coco treat in my hair and will follow up with bask yam.


I ordered 7 lbs of I2die4 intense moisture conditioner. It is protein free. I think I will add protein to it. My hair loves keratin and biotin most, so I'll have to figure out how much to add.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Mar 18, 2014)

Cleansed with As I Am coconut cowash, used aphogee 2 min reconstructor in the shower for about 5 minutes. Deep conditioning with Bee Mine bee.u.tiful deep conditioner with a layer of coconut oil on top for a couple hours underneath a plastic cap and a few scarves. I may throw my heating cap on for about 10 minutes before I wash it out


----------



## meka72 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks to you, that reconstructor and moisturizing conditioner are on my list next. Now I need to work on using up some stuff. 



HanaKuroi said:


> Dc'd with I2die4 reconstructor all over. Now I have bask coco treat in my hair and will follow up with bask yam.  I ordered 7 lbs of I2die4 intense moisture conditioner. It is protein free. I think I will add protein to it. My hair loves keratin and biotin most, so I'll have to figure out how much to add.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 18, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Thanks to you, that reconstructor and moisturizing conditioner are on my list next. Now I need to work on using up some stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I wanted cheaper and simpler ingredients. Denimpixie has a yt video about the products. I want to slather my hair with product and not break my budget.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 18, 2014)

I washed my hair on Sunday. I must say I am enjoying this challenge. I am loving my hair more and more...I deep conditioned with Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Hair Masque under my steamer (45min).  Love.. Love.. Love.. I styled my hair with Oyins' Hair dew, burnt sugar pomade, and whipped pudding...Hairveda's almond glaze(applied to my scalp).I keep these items on hand now. Yep... that it! My staples for sure.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

Doing a conditioning experiment tonight. Cleansed my hair first with Natural Oasis acv cleanser. Trying different conditioners on different sections. My first section is bare hair no product. Then I am trying Claudies Normalizing Conditioner and Hairveda Methi on the right and using Natural Oasis Creme Balm on the left. I will sit under the dryer and see which section feels best with no product.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Mar 19, 2014)

I've been gone for a long time and just getting in on this challenge.

I will be DC'ing once a week with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Dc'd with I2die4 reconstructor all over. Now I have bask coco treat in my hair and will follow up with bask yam.
> 
> 
> I ordered 7 lbs of I2die4 intense moisture conditioner. It is protein free. I think I will add protein to it. My hair loves keratin and biotin most, so I'll have to figure out how much to add.
> ...



What else did u get from them?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 20, 2014)

This time? Just the 7lbder.

I have a few 30oz and some sprays.

I can go and check. 

I have only used the deep conditioning cream, the reconstructor and something else I can't remember. The other stuff is just in the stash.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];19813371]This time? Just the 7lbder.
> 
> I have a few 30oz and some sprays.
> 
> ...



Cool. Was just curious. I bought the Organical Follicle Stimulating Conditioner. I also bought vegemoist, marshmallow balm, dew drops and some other stuff  I use the follicle stimulating conditioner the most. I'm not sure how to tell whether it is working or not. But it isn't hurting.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Doing a conditioning experiment tonight. Cleansed my hair first with Natural Oasis acv cleanser. Trying different conditioners on different sections. My first section is bare hair no product. Then I am trying Claudies Normalizing Conditioner and Hairveda Methi on the right and using Natural Oasis Creme Balm on the left. I will sit under the dryer and see which section feels best with no product.



faithVA 

What were the results of your experiment?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

[USER=299138 said:
			
		

> MileHighDiva[/USER];19815623]faithVA
> 
> What were the results of your experiment?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



You want the short version   

I compared bare hair, hair with a deep conditioner, hair with natural oasis creme balm (butter/oil conditioner/leave in), and hair with a deep conditioner followed with the NO creme balm. DCing and following it up with the creme balm worked the best. The NO creme balm softens my hair and acts to hold in more moisture barrier. The DC softens my hair and smooths my cuticles. Together, I get the best of both worlds.

And of the two conditioners I used Claudies Normalizing and Hairveda Methi, the Claudies seemed to smooth my cuticles the most. 

So each cleansing day I will DC and then follow it with the NO creme balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2014)

DC'ing with SheScentIt Moisture Riche.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 22, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root and Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, Roux Porozity Control Avocado oil, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 22, 2014)

Dc'd with Megatek, SSA and JBCO for 45 mins followed by 30 min Joico Moisture Recovery


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dc'ing with my tea mix (horsetail/marshmallow root/oatstraw) and shescentit honey rinse conditoner on top (first time trying the conditioner, love it so far).


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 22, 2014)

Day long DC with:
Oil blend on my scalp
Aubrey WC on my ng
Millcreek henna conditioner in my ends
Giovanni 50:50 all over
With a Shea butter and rice Bran oil blend over top it all


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 22, 2014)

Deep conditioning with Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi mask under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 22, 2014)

Has everyone eliminated regular conditioning? I have.

 I don't think I have any regular moisturizing conditioners in my stash.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 22, 2014)

I guess I have HanaKuroi. ...unless it's a conditioner I get in a beauty box subscription


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 22, 2014)

DC with Darcy pumpkin conditioner for thirty minutes after spending ten minutes with my fenugreek hot oil.

Used Naturelle Grow Marshallow  conditioner for quick detangling - 2 minutes.


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 22, 2014)

DCed with Shea Moisture Anti breakage conditioner for 45 minutes on dry hair


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 22, 2014)

Dc-ed with APB Apple and Mango Conditioner Mask.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 22, 2014)

DCing now with Naturally Amari's Henna Conditioner with Olive oil under the dryer


----------



## Healthb4Length (Mar 23, 2014)

Did Aphogee 2 step mixed with Motions oil. Moisturizer. Definitely needed it, cut back on my shedding too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 23, 2014)

Dc'ing with my own mix of:
Fenugreek powder
Marshmallow root powder
Hibiscus powder
Slippery elm powder
Rose powder
Avocado oil
Coconut oil

Over top of slightly dampened hair with a brew of:
Amla
Triphala
Tulsi
Soap nut
Shikakai


----------



## veesweets (Mar 23, 2014)

DC'ing on dry hair with a mix of SD razzberry coconut and jessicurl DT


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 23, 2014)

AO island naturals.

Tis all.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 23, 2014)

Curl Junkie Curl Rehab and EVOO - soft and moisturized hair.


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 23, 2014)

DCed with Shea Moisture Anti breakage conditioner for 45 minutes on dry hair


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 23, 2014)

Just finished DCing with JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Did a 20 minute prepoo with Vatika Frosting, and a 30 minutes steam with It's a 10 Conditioner and Vatika Frosting on top.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 23, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Dc'ing with my own mix of:
> Fenugreek powder
> Marshmallow root powder
> Hibiscus powder
> ...



My hair needed this...it feels so good


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 23, 2014)

I DC with Redken Extreme Strength Builder for 15 minutes and followed up with SSI Banana Brûlée for 20 minuets under my hood dryer.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 23, 2014)

I liberally applied QB cocoa tree, braided my hair in 12 braids and will steam but leave it in. I may leave this in as a pre-DC and DC tomorrow. I am hair lazy today.

Eta: I will dc with CJ curl rehab or bask cacao or  will whip up something. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 23, 2014)

Did a protein treatment and moisturizing deep treatment with

Protein - 
aubery gpb balancing conditioner, 
Vatika frosting oil
mill Creek botanical keratin conditioner

Moisturizing dt - 
Sd razzberry coconut affair, 
Sd avocado pudding, 
grapeseed oil, Babassu oil

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 23, 2014)

I DC/WENS sweet almond mint/hello hydration condition /oil mix on top/under cap 30 min then air dry

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 23, 2014)

Much needed DC with yogurt, evoo, honey. Kept in for 30 mins.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> Much needed DC with yogurt, evoo, honey. Kept in for 30 mins.



That is my staple! Love it! Hope you got great results


----------



## Americka (Mar 23, 2014)

Protein treatment - Palmer's Protein Pack
Moisture DC - Ors Hairepair NourishingTreatment


----------



## randi415 (Mar 24, 2014)

Repeat of last week's DC session. Used DB under a plastic cap for about an hr.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 26, 2014)

i deep conditioned with quantum moisturizing conditioner for 20 minutes which is a medium protein to get some protein in there,  i want to keep the health of my hair up and next week its strictly a moisturizing conditioner and so on alternating


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 26, 2014)

Last night I DC'ed w/ Vatika Frosting and SSI Honey Conditioning Rinse on top while I worked out. My hair is so soft today. I can't stop touching it!!


----------



## veesweets (Mar 26, 2014)

DC'ed with bask vanilla whiskey


----------



## Aggie (Mar 26, 2014)

I haven't checked in for a while, I know but I have been DCing my hair. This morning I did an Affirm Sustenance protein and Scruples Moisture Intensive treatment combo because I didn't have time to do them separately.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Mar 26, 2014)

Deep conditioned on Sunday with Hairveda Methi Sativa 2 part set.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 27, 2014)

I clarified with AO swimmers shampoo. I have I2die4 deep conditioning creme with bask apple sorghum syrup on top.

My hair was feeling fine, but I had to break out the CLR on the shower doors. I figured if the doors had build up my hair has it too. I wanted to nip that in the bud.

(DH did not clean the bathroom like I clean the bathroom while I was gone. Grrrr.) wrong thread.


Eta: If I can find the bottom of my steamer *shakes fist at movers* I will steam.


I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 27, 2014)

How you like that swimmers shampoo HanaKuroi?


----------



## HanaKuroi (Mar 27, 2014)

DarkJoy said:
			
		

> How you like that swimmers shampoo HanaKuroi?



I have no complaints about it. My hair doesn't feel stripped. I think this is the third time I have used it on my hair. I have my kids use it every once in a while. 

I bought some for my friend's kids hair that were taking swimming lessons. She said it saved their hair. 

I have the swimmers conditioner too but I haven't used it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 27, 2014)

My normal conditioner:  Megatek mixed with JBCO & SSA followed by Joico Intense Hydrator

I wanted to use my Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor but the product had seperated.  Called the company and found out the product was ancient (manufactured in 2009) & past it's use.


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 28, 2014)

Prepooed with Shea moisture purification masque and grape seed oil.  Deep conditioned with Naturelle Grow: Marshmallow. Root, Slippery Elm Bark & Cinnamon deep conditioner. This stuff was super thick... It has great slip and made detangling a breeze. Set under my streamer for 45minutes..curls popping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2014)

Fleurtzy's Hair Rx (over Tea) with a Dab of Oil on Top


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

mzteaze said:


> My normal conditioner:  Megatek mixed with JBCO & SSA followed by Joico Intense Hydrator
> 
> I wanted to use my Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor but the product had seperated.  Called the company and found out the product was ancient (manufactured in 2009) & past it's use.



mzteaze  Where and when did you purchase your Joico K-Pak DPR?  I read there's a lot of fakes and old products on Amazon and eBay.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> mzteaze  Where and when did you purchase your Joico K-Pak DPR?  I read there's a lot of fakes and old products on Amazon and eBay.



MileHighDiva
I heard ya...but I either purchased it from a local cheapy spot or JC Pennys. 

and it was lost money because even Joico required that I submit a receipt in order to get my funds back.  Thank goodness I don't think I paid much for them.


----------



## randi415 (Mar 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> mzteaze  Where and when did you purchase your Joico K-Pak DPR?  I read there's a lot of fakes and old products on Amazon and eBay.



How can one tell that a product is fake? I order from Amazon a lot, not many hair products actually the only one I have ordered is SM's original condish. I remember a few ppl telling me to be careful. Just curious, I'd be HOT if I received some fake products.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 28, 2014)

randi415 said:


> How can one tell that a product is fake? I order from Amazon a lot, not many hair products actually the only one I have ordered is SM's original condish. I remember a few ppl telling me to be careful. Just curious, I'd be HOT if I received some fake products.



There isn't a single clear cut way to know, sadly.  However, one big factor to keep in mind that is that many brands will not warranty a product if purchased from Amazon or eBay.  Especially if the product states only covered if purchased from a professional salon.

We all want deals, but if the price is TOO good to real (i.e. A $30 product for say $5 all the time), you have to consider how and why the particular can sell it at a price that no one else can.

My Joico "deal" was a mark down product at like 50% off the normal retail.  One call to the company confirmed the product was manufactured in 2009!  Joico only recommended a 3 year shelf life.  for me, that's yet another reason not to hoard products.  I know I don't use them fast enough to buy more than one at a time.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

mzteaze  Did you buy the Joico that long ago?  Or, do you think it was marked down significantly because it was old and/or had old packaging?


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> mzteaze  Did you buy the Joico that long ago?  Or, do you think it was marked significantly because it was old and/or had old packaging?



No I bought around the holidays.  I think the major markdown was due to the old packaging.  According to the company, the only way you can find out manufacturing data is to call using the code on the packaging.

At this point, I would suggest not purchasing the old packaging.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 29, 2014)

Dc'd today with Silk Dreams Shea What Deux, Manuka Honey, Porosity Control, Avacado oil, Peppermint, and Rosemary oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 29, 2014)

Was going to DC with Jessicurl, but decided to try the Newest Shea Moisture Mask (the yellow one) under the dryer sealed with olive oil to prep for my roller set.


----------



## Pennefeather (Mar 29, 2014)

Spent ten minutes under the dryer with my fenugreek oil mixed, then twenty minutes with Carols Daughter Monoi Mask.  Two minutes in shower with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Deep Conditioner - one day I have to use this by itself;  this is such a lifesaver when it comes to detangling.


----------



## IronButterfly (Mar 29, 2014)

Post henna dc with APB Chocolate Mousse mask.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Dced with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Infusion for my protein boost.


----------



## randi415 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pre poo w/ SM purification masque 30min
DC w/ Bask whiskey soak 1hr
SSI Avocado condish (first time, love at first use) 10min


----------



## curlyTisME (Mar 30, 2014)

Deep conditioning with SM restorative conditioner sealed with castor oil. Focused the oil on my ends especially.


----------



## toaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and Vatika Frosting on top.


----------



## Joigirl (Mar 30, 2014)

DC'ed with Curl Junkie Repair Me today. Left me with soft and strong hair.


----------



## greenbees (Mar 30, 2014)

DC'd yesterday with Silk Dreams' Raspberry and Coconut DC


----------



## greenbees (Mar 30, 2014)

DP..........................


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 30, 2014)

Did a dc with my hot heads heat cap today with Hairveda Sitrinillah.   It was ok.

On another note, I must be doing something wrong with the hot heads cap because it isn't staying hot very long.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 30, 2014)

How often is too often to deep condition?


----------



## curls4daze (Mar 30, 2014)

DC with SM Antibreakage


----------



## spacetygrss (Mar 30, 2014)

I did a quick DC with Joico K-pak reconstructor and then did a DC under the dryer with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 30, 2014)

DC with SD Vanilla Silk with a few drops of Nourish oil again.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Shea moisture restorative conditioner while I rode my bike for 45 minutes. Then used NO softening balm.


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 30, 2014)

Pennefeather said:


> Spent ten minutes under the dryer with my fenugreek oil mixed, then twenty minutes with Carols Daughter Monoi Mask.  Two minutes in shower with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Deep Conditioner - one day I have to use this by itself;  this is such a lifesaver when it comes to detangling.


. I used the NG conditioner and it is awesome!! It has a great slip. I was able to detangle my hair very easily.


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 30, 2014)

OhmyKimB said:


> How often is too often to deep condition?



I deep condition weekly after each wash. Good question!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2014)

DC on dry hair for two hours on top of hair that was previously pre-pooed overnight with EVCO with New Era Moisturizer for Dry & Brittle Hair.  Third ingredient is hydrolyzed animal protein.

Medium protein treatment with SSI Okra Winfrey, under heat cap for 45 minutes.

Currently, under heat cap for another 45 minutes with Claudie's Revitalizer Avocado Intense Conditioner.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dc'd today with Aubrey WC and RM and my fenugreek paste.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Apr 1, 2014)

Gave the ynobe Amla and nettle DCer a second chance. Very glad I did. My hair was very moisturized and it felt stronger. This is one of those DCer that you have to leave on your hair a little while longer for it to sink in. Might have to grab a couple of more if she does one of her 40-50% sales again


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 1, 2014)

OhmyKimB said:


> How often is too often to deep condition?



 I don't think that there is a limit but you'll have to be sure to balance the protein and moisture.  When I was off on mat leave I would DC almost daily


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 1, 2014)

Picked up the Giovanni Reconstructor today from EarthFare, any of you ladies used it before?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 1, 2014)

im going to be deep conditioning with dove dry oil cobditioner, I'm doing moisture this week. last week i did medium protein


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Apr 2, 2014)

DCing with AOHSR under the heat cap. I haven't been checking in the past couple weeks, but I have still been sticking with the regimen. Definitely getting easier now, especially with the heat cap.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 2, 2014)

I need protein. I don't know which one to use. I should use the old milcreek/nutrafix combo. I want to crack open Bask Vanilla whiskey. I have CJ curl repair waiting its turn. And the IG2d4 reconstructor. 

The Millcreek/nutrafix makes my curls pop though. Like POP!

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## veesweets (Apr 2, 2014)

3 hour henna followed by 30 min DC with SD razzberry coconut


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nix08, thank you for adding me to this challenge!


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Doing a 30 minute DC/HOT with HV Acai Berry Phyto under HV Vatika Frosting.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 4, 2014)

I just got my 7lb jar of conditioner from ingredients to die for. It is the intense moisture cream. I am going to use it straight without adding anything to to it the first time. I'll come back and leave a review.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Apr 4, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I just got my 7lb jar of conditioner from ingredients to die for. It is the intense moisture cream. I am going to use it straight without adding anything to to it the first time. I'll come back and leave a review.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I was just looking at this earlier (that's the new one, right?) Please do leave a review when you use it. Very interested in hearing what you think


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 4, 2014)

Deep conditioned with BeeMine Beautiful Conditioner. I used my therapy wrap, but I should've used my steamer. Styled my hair with Oyin Handmade products:HD, BSP, WP.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 4, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> I was just looking at this earlier (that's the new one, right?) Please do leave a review when you use it. Very interested in hearing what you think



Yes ma'am, it is the new one. I just applied it on damp hair. It is very slippy like their other ones. It detangles well. I am going to leave it on under a shower cap for a few hours. After I rinse I will come back and update. 

I decided against steaming as well. I want to know how it works on it's own.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 4, 2014)

DC-ed with CJ Rehab.  Hair is really fluffy!


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 5, 2014)

Doing a dc overnight with Curl Junkie Repair Me.  I love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2014)

DC'ed with:
Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 5, 2014)

DC'd with Shea What Deux, honey, avocado oil, peppermint oil, rosemary oil, porosity control


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 5, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Yes ma'am, it is the new one. I just applied it on damp hair. It is very slippy like their other ones. It detangles well. I am going to leave it on under a shower cap for a few hours. After I rinse I will come back and update.
> 
> I decided against steaming as well. I want to know how it works on it's own.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



I will repurchase this product. I have no complaints. My hair wasn't dry or funny. My curls are plump. I am an air dryer. My hair was soft. 

It is the best slippy conditioner I have ever used.

 I will try to take pictures of the product. It looks like it will be sticky but it isn't. It is not watery nor is it too thick like cream cheese. It is hard to explain. 

Since it is a base I think it would be great for mixing or stretching conditioners. It has no fragrance at all. None. So if you are sensitive to smells this is ideal. If you love yummy smelling hair stuff, get some scents to add to it. 

I applied this to nearly dry hair which is the opposite of how most people use DC's. I will try it on wet hair in a few days and see if I like it applied better on wet hair.

I plan on adding ingredients from my favorite DC's to this base according to my hair's needs. I plan on adding keratin and biotin for protein, aloe Vera juice and coconut oil, grape seed oils to thin it out for a lighter consistency. I plan on cutting my Darcy's, bask, and curl junkie with it to stretch those $20 DCs. 

Teen DD really liked it. She used it after washing her hair. Her hair looks juicy and clumpy. 

Our hair type is some sort of 4. We have curl definition. Bigger than pen springs and most are smaller than the diameter of a pencil. I don't hair type but some do so I thought I would include that information.  I think I have normal porosity but I don't know. I am natural. I maintain a good protein moisture balance though. I don't know if this will solve chronic issues because my hair is relatively healthy. I might only use heat once a year. I think I last used heat in 2012. 



With all that being said, I will repurchase and I will buy the 7lbs again. I have 3 naturals in my house and we run through conditioners especially in the summer. It has an 18 month shelf life but it won't last us that long. I paid around $62.


I have eczema and I also have hand eczema and sensitive skin, this didn't cause any issues at all. 


I will share my recipes and tweaks over the next few months.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 5, 2014)

DOing an overnight DC with Aubrey WC and Aubrey GPB.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 5, 2014)

DC for 1 hour with Naturelle Grows Slippery Elm


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Apr 5, 2014)

DCing for a few hours with Shea moisture and heat cap


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 6, 2014)

Mixed Giovanni Nutrafix & Komaza Care Protein Strengthener for a treatment. I'm not sure what I'll use as my moisturizing deep conditioner... but I will use my steamer.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 6, 2014)

Will DC with bask cacao bark on dry hair


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Apr 6, 2014)

Currently DC'ing with SSI Banana Brulee under heat wrap.


----------



## cassie712 (Apr 6, 2014)

DC/ing with ORS hair repair Banana & Bamboo extract under dryer 10 min air dry no heat

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 6, 2014)

Dc'd with SSI avocado conditioner and added some extra avocado oil on top.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 6, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> Mixed Giovanni Nutrafix & Komaza Care Protein Strengthener for a treatment. I'm not sure what I'll use as my moisturizing deep conditioner... but I will use my steamer.



Followed up with a mix of Aubrey Organics White Camellia and Honeysuckle Rose conditioners. I'm too lazy to sit under the steamer right now, so I may just keep it in overnight.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

Used Komaza protein treatment and sat under the dryer for 45 minutes. Rinsed and followed with SM Restorative conditioner under the dryer for 45 minutes.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 7, 2014)

Pre poo w/ SM purification masque for about 2hrs (took a nap lol)
DC w/ CR coconut water for 30min


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 7, 2014)

I ran out of my big jug of homemade DC, so I made a mix of coconut oil, grapeseed oil, yogurt powder, whole milk powder, gelatin, aloe juice, and tea tree.  I DC'd yesterday for about 3 hours while cleaning around the house.

I think I need to start using heat again... body temp DCing doesn't seem as effective to me. It may be time to try a steamer... I've been dying to get one anyway.  ;o)


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

Pre-poo'd with Vatika Frosting under my hot head for about 3 hours. Steaming with It's a 10 DC and vatika frosting right now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 7, 2014)

Prepooed with HV Vatika Frosting for about 2 hours under Hair Therapy Wrap. Am now dcing with HV Vatika Frosting under SDVS. 

toaster.


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

Froreal3

Twins! Haha.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 10, 2014)

DC with Hydrotherma Naturals Amino Plus Protein Deep Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 11, 2014)

I plan to relax tonight so I'll do a quick DC (as I have an early and full day tomorrow) and a thorough DC on Sunday.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 11, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> @Nix08, thank you for adding me to this challenge!



Duchess007 
 Where are those pics of your yummy DC's you normally post


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 11, 2014)

Nix08, I actually just used up the last of my prior batch, so I'll be making more for tomorrow's DC session.  I will def post pics!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

Steaming with: Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 12, 2014)

I slept in Curl Junkie curl rehab after my henna gloss. I was exhausted. I never do this. This week has been insane due to a tiny, matted,lost Maltese showing up in our fenced (side-eye)  backyard, sitting on our patio furniture the other morning. I want to cry from the drama. 


I steamed my henna gloss concoction in. I really want to steam again today. I usually follow my henna up with either millcreek keratin or bask whiskey for protein and then curl rehab or bask cocoa treat for my moisturizing DC. 






Eta: The dog is still here. $300 dollars for vet bill for a lost dog that isn't ours. That is my hair product money. :cries:

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 12, 2014)

^^^Awwww. You're a nice person. 


Made a new batch of DC last night. The base is 1 cup of Shea + 20 oz (1 bottle) of Spa Haus conditioner (INGREDIENTS: water, glycerin, cetyl alcohol, stearyl alcohol, glyceryl stearate SE, cetrimonium chloride, stearalkonium chloride, panthenol, hydrolyzed soy protein, olive oil, jojoba oil, avocado oil, tetrasodium EDTA, aloe leaf juice, fragrance, citric acid, Methylchlorosothiazolinone, Methylaothiazolinone)

Then I mixed in the powders: 1 c. yogurt powder, 1 c. egg yolk powder, 1/3 c. honey powder, 2 T royal jelly powder, 2 T neem powder, 2 T aloe vera x100 powder, 1/3 c. silk peptide powder.  

And the liquids: 1/2 c. apple cider vinegar, 2 T gelatin dissolved in 1/3 c. warmed aloe vera juice, 1 t tea tree oil, 10 drops basil EO, 1 t lavender EO, 1 t peppermint EO

Then the oils: 1/2 c. safflower, 1 c. coconut, 1/4 c. garlic

While that mix was setting, I thickened a can (13.5 oz) of coconut milk on the stove and chilled it in the fridge until it was room temp. Then I mixed  2 TBSP homemade coffee infused oil into the coconut milk and added that to the mixture. I chilled it in the fridge overnight so that the mixture could thicken and set (it was still very liquid-y when I poured it into the storage containers).

This is it this morning (I took it out of the fridge several hours ago to come to room temp):









This is it straight from the fridge.  It's like a whipped ice cream:










Cowashed with VO5 Repair and Protect. Gonna DC under heat for 1-2 hours, then twist and band to dry.


**Added measurements
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 12, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Awwww. You're a nice person.
> 
> 
> Made a new batch of DC last night. The base is a cup of Shea and 20 oz of Spa Haus conditioner (INGREDIENTS: water, glycerin, cetyl alcohol, stearyl alcohol, glyceryl stearate SE, cetrimonium chloride, stearalkonium chloride, panthenol, hydrolyzed soy protein, olive oil, jojoba oil, avocado oil, tetrasodium EDTA, aloe leaf juice, fragrance, citric acid, Methylchlorosothiazolinone, Methylaothiazolinone)
> ...



Dutchess007, this DC looks so yummy!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks, NaturallyATLPCH! It made 70 ounces, so I'm set for 4-6 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackviolet (Apr 12, 2014)

Duchess007

Your homemade concoction looks amazing thanks for posting the  recipe.BTW where did you purchase  your powders & oils?  Thanks


----------



## randi415 (Apr 12, 2014)

DC w/ DB & SM purification masque.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 12, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Thanks, NaturallyATLPCH! It made 70 ounces, so I'm set for 4-6 weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Man, all you have to do is throw a preservative in there and ship it to the A and you will have a customer.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 12, 2014)

The 8 lb tubs of mango butter and cocoa butter are marked www.Natures-Oil.com. I don't remember that name, so I'm sure I got it from a reseller. 

The coconut oil and aloe vera juice on the right came from Vitacost. 





The neem, silk peptide, royal jelly, and aloe vera powders came from www.FromNatureWithLove.com





The honey powder came from a vendor on www.Amazon.com






The Spa Haus conditioner came from Dollar Tree. 20 oz. for $1





The oils came from my local grocery store, Woodman's

















Except the coffee oil, which was infused at home (base oil, Grapeseed, was purchased at Woodman's)





The below were purchased at www.Amazon.com




 I get my henna from Herbal beauty Supply on www.ebay.com






Shea butter (I order in large quantities) in a 55 lb box, from Amazon.com





Egg yolk powder from www.BulkFoods.com (left, in a repurposed jar) and whole egg powder from Honeyville, available at www.Amazon.com






Milk and yogurt powders and gelatin were purchased from MySpiceSage and FNWL. I put them in old protein powder containers so I can buy in bulk and keep them fresh. 





Flax seeds were purchased in bulk from MySpiceSage.  I keep them in old coconut oil containers in my kitchen. 




Miscellaneous essential oils were purchased from www.Amazon.com, TheSage.com, and www.FromNatureWithLove.com




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for this detailed breakdown Dutchess007. I will post this in my blog.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 12, 2014)

Bask cocoa treat with apple sorghum on the ends. I only have half a jar left. I am hoping for an Easter Sale.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## veesweets (Apr 13, 2014)

Hairveda Sitrinillah for the next few hours


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Apr 13, 2014)

DCed with Bel Nouvo creamy castor custard for an hour


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 13, 2014)

CJ Deep Fix with olive oil for an hour.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 13, 2014)

Count me in please 

Will be relaxing my hair this weekend from being natural for 10 years.

Will be pre-poing with either evoo, coconut oil, hot six oil

Regimen:
Deep conditioning 1-2x week. One week of moisturizing dc and one week of protein dc (alternating) with heat

Product List:
Moisturizing dc - AOHR, Silicon Mix
Protein dc - Aphogee 2 Min. Keratin Reconstructor, LeKeir Super Cholesterol

Also will be doing this as a homemade monster protein dc. Have been doing this recipe for years and it has made my hair very strong and shiny 

http://www.naturallycurly.com/recip...-deep-conditioning-treatment-deep-conditioner


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 13, 2014)

DC'ed with SD razz


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

1 hour protein prepoo with Vatika Frosting and JASON Biotin Conditioner. Will also steam with It's a 10 DC and Vatika Frosting.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 13, 2014)

DC'd with ORS hair repair nourishing conditioner, first time I be used it. Loved it. My curls were poppin, it had great slip, and I feel like I got a protein boost too. I got it in a pack from Sally's. It might take the place of my ORS replenishing pak. I'll DC with that next week and see how I like them.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcomesugaplum 

I'm dc'ing with my fenugreek paste and Aubrey chamomile luxurious.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 13, 2014)

HanaKuroi karma will be good to you

Duchess007 well well well isn't that a delightfully delicious concoction


----------



## spacetygrss (Apr 13, 2014)

Washed, then did a treatment with JOICO KPAK reconstructor, followed by JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 13, 2014)

HanaKuroi

Will you please list the ingredients for the bask apple soghrum (sp?)?  TIA

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone on here add egg yolks to their DC?  I did it but not sure if I like it as much as egg-wash shampoo mix -- hair isn't as shinny.  Figured that you all are all about the deep conditioning, you might have some insight.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 13, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi
> 
> Will you please list the ingredients for the bask apple soghrum (sp?)?  TIA
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Yes ma'am.

I'll be back in a few minutes.

Castor oil, Sesame seed Oil  Virgin Hemp Seed oil, Virgin Olive oil, Mango Butter, Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Apple Fruit Extract, Premium Sorghum Syrup, Fragrance Oil, Vitamin E

MileHighDiva

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2014)

Did an oil prepoo with KeraVada Amla Brahmi Oil, washed, did a treatment with OCT and then DC with Silk Dreams Razz for 2hrs with a few drops of Nourish Oil


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 13, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Does anyone on here add egg yolks to their DC?  I did it but not sure if I like it as much as egg-wash shampoo mix -- hair isn't as shinny.  Figured that you all are all about the deep conditioning, you might have some insight.



I use egg yolks! I love this ingredient for the vitamins, protein, and fatty acid.  Originally, my DC recipe was egg yolk, yogurt, and coconut oil. Now I add a whole bunch of other stuff, but I am never without my egg yolk!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Apr 13, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Bee Mine Beeutiful but hair wasn't hydrated like I needed it. Conditioned again with AO HSR. Feeling a bit better now. I still need to baggy a few more days to get my hydration up.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 13, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Deep conditioned with Bee Mine Beeutiful but hair wasn't hydrated like I needed it. Conditioned again with AO HSR. Feeling a bit better now. I still need to baggy a few more days to get my hydration up.



divachyk 

What threw your hair off balance?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 13, 2014)

Darcy's Pumpkin MileHighDiva


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 14, 2014)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Darcy's Pumpkin MileHighDiva



Darcy's Pumpkin does that to my hair. My hair does not love it.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 14, 2014)

divachyk, do you think it was the oat protein or something else?  Sorry, that your hair is off kilter!

HanaKuroi, I thought your hair loved protein!  Or, do you think it's just the formulation?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 14, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Darcy's Pumpkin does that to my hair. My hair does not love it.  I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y





MileHighDiva said:


> divachyk, do you think it was the oat protein or something else?  Sorry, that your hair is off kilter!  HanaKuroi, I thought your hair loved protein!  Or, do you think it's just the formulation?



HanaKuroi MileHighDiva, TY, I'm guessing it was the oat protein. That happened a few weeks ago and things haven't been quite right since. It was my first time and last time using it.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 14, 2014)

divachyk said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi MileHighDiva, TY, I'm guessing it was the oat protein. That happened a few weeks ago and things haven't been quite right since. It was my first time and last time using it.



I am going to look up the ingredients. MileHighDiva my hair loves certain proteins. My hair loves Darcy's Bs Deep Conditioning Mask and that contains the oat protein. 

divachyk Juniper Berry, comfrey and oatstraw are the only things that are new to my hair. I think I have used camellia oil without issue. I am not sure though.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Apr 14, 2014)

Doing a prepoo h.o.t. w/heat & DCing afterwards with carols daughter black vanilla hair smoothie.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 14, 2014)

Last dc was vatika evoo w/henna


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm currently, under the heat cap with a head-full of Bee Mine Bee u ti full DC.  This is new to me.  I hope that it does my post henna treatment hair right like SD Shea What! Deux.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 14, 2014)

I DC'd with Ouidad Curl Recovery Melt-Down Extreme Repair Mask.  Lots of slip.


----------



## krissyhair (Apr 14, 2014)

mzteaze said:


> I DC'd with Ouidad Curl Recovery Melt-Down Extreme Repair Mask.  Lots of slip.



mzteaze do you like it? That product sounds delicious.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got some nice shine from my DC session. Even tho it took like 2 days for my hair to fully dry!





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 15, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> DCed with Bel Nouvo creamy castor custard for an hour



Please give a review.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> I got some nice shine from my DC session. Even tho it took like 2 days for my hair to fully dry!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Love your hair!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you Babygrowth!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 15, 2014)

How much product do you ladies typically use when you DC?  I feel like I must be incredibly heavy-handed, because my hair is only medium density, but I run through this stuff like crazy!

For example, last weekend I used 10 ounces of product (on damp hair).  Doesn't that seem like a lot?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 15, 2014)

Going to be deep conditioning with kera minerals mixed with honey and almond oil


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 15, 2014)

krissyhair said:


> mzteaze do you like it? That product sounds delicious.



Yes I felt awesome on my hair.  It does have a slight warming sensation too.  My hair was very manageable afterwards.  A little of the product goes a long way.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 15, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> How much product do you ladies typically use when you DC?  I feel like I must be incredibly heavy-handed, because my hair is only medium density, but I run through this stuff like crazy!
> 
> For example, last weekend I used 10 ounces of product (on damp hair).  Doesn't that seem like a lot?



Yes that does.  I use far less than 1.5 ounces.  It takes at least 10 mos for me to use a 16 ounce bottle with weekly use.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2014)

Duchess007

I get four uses out of an 8 oz jar of DC (SD MSI or VS), so that's 2 oz per DC session.  However, I can get five-six uses, if the product is heavy like SD Shea What! or SD Shea What! Deux.

Please note that I have low density hair. Also, I'm heavy handed and apply DC relaxer style.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dang. I need to retrain myself.

ETA: This is what my hair normally looks after I apply DC



Gonna measure out 2 ounces this week and see how it goes. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just rinsed out Darcy's B pumpkin condish after 3hrs


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 16, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Dang. I need to retrain myself.
> 
> ETA: This is what my hair normally looks after I apply DC
> 
> ...



Duchess007

I'm not sure how long your hair is, but it definitely has more density than mine.  If two ounces is not enough, try 2.5 or 3.  Also, if you don't like it continue with your normal process.  Remember, this healthy hair journey is personal and not cookie cutter.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 16, 2014)

Dcing with HV Sitrinillah with Kizuri Cocoa vanilla on top. (Moisture plus detangling and smoothing and to use it up!)


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 16, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Duchess007
> 
> I'm not sure how long your hair is, but it definitely has more density than mine.  If two ounces is not enough, try 2.5 or 3.  Also, if you don't like it continue with your normal process.  Remember, this healthy hair journey is personal and not cookie cutter.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Thanks MileHighDiva!  I'm grazing MBL. I watched some videos and saw that most people are using product the way you do. I found that some people are as heavy-handed as I am, so I feel a little less crazy. ;-) Still going to try cutting back to see if I can get similar results. 

http://youtu.be/FOP9PH5Oxus

Ugh. I love her hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2014)

Will Steam with b.a.s.k. Beauty's YAM = (Yucca, Avocado, Meadowfoam)


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 17, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Count me in please
> 
> Will be relaxing my hair this weekend from being natural for 10 years.



So sugarplum when's the big day?


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 17, 2014)

Nix08 tomorrow  I will post my results and the protein dc i used.  Can't wait


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 17, 2014)

I'll prob deep condition with my silicon mix tonight. I'll apply it after I cowash with VO5 clarifying conditioner and seal it with castor oil. Let it set for an hour then rinse.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 18, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> @Nix08 tomorrow  I will post my results and the protein dc i used.  Can't wait




 Today's the big day!  I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 18, 2014)

Protein with Millcreek Keratin and Nutrafix on top. I'll leave it in for an hour.

I think I will DC with CJ Curl rehab for a few hours. I might even steam my hair.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 18, 2014)

Millcreek biotin with giovanni 50:50 on top, steamed.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 18, 2014)

I have CJ curl rehab in and may steam or jet baggy all day.  

It takes 3 oz to do my hair. I had some CJ in a travel bottle and I used the entire bottle.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Duchess007
> 
> I get four uses out of an 8 oz jar of DC (SD MSI or VS), so that's 2 oz per DC session.  However, I can get five-six uses, if the product is heavy like SD Shea What! or SD Shea What! Deux.
> 
> ...



Same here. I use about 2oz. of product each time I have low density hair and am heavy handed...applying DC relaxer style.

Right now I have 2oz. of SD MSI in my hair under a plastic wrap and scarf. Will leave it in for about an hour.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 19, 2014)

I used Shescentit's Fortifying Hair Masque for protein (pretty good) left it on my hair about 10 minutes. It kind of smells like their Avocado Conditioner. My hair felt stronger after the cream rinse. 

I applied Shescentit's Banana Brûlée Moisturizing Deep Conditioner and set under my steamer for 45 minutes. Yes it was a great! Good slip! 

I applied my oil mixture and I styled my hair with Shescentit's Papaya Curly Soufflé and their Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting. My hair seem to do well with this combination. 

So far, I loved my night with Shescentit's products!


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 19, 2014)

I did a DC with Hairveda Sitrinillah under my new Mastex heat cap after chelating with AO Swimmer's Shamppo.  It still didn't do much for my hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 19, 2014)

Dc'ing with MD Coffee and Kokum, a little Curl Junkie Rehab, Peppermint oil, Rosemary oil, Eucalyptus oil and Avocado oil over coffee.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 19, 2014)

DC'd for 3+hrs using Queen Helen cholesterol mixed with oils


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have had this DC in my hair for like 8 hours. :-/

Aaand I used 6 ounces. I don't think 2 oz is gonna happen. lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 19, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> I have had this DC in my hair for like 8 hours. :-/
> 
> Aaand I used 6 ounces. I don't think 2 oz is gonna happen. lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I got a 2oz sample of morocco method conditioner and i might only be able to do half my head since I apply relaxer method and I'm generous with my conditioners


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 19, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> I have had this DC in my hair for like 8 hours. :-/
> 
> Aaand I used 6 ounces. I don't think 2 oz is gonna happen. lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Was six ounces enough, or do you feel that you need the 10 you previously used?


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 20, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Was six ounces enough, or do you feel that you need the 10 you previously used?



It felt a little light, but it did cover my gigantic head. 

I guess it will depend on how my hair feels, but coming off henna it's always a little thirsty, so it might be tough to tell. 

I'll shoot for the same amount or less next week. And I'll let you know if the results were pretty consistent with how it normally feels. I'm just now getting up to rinse it out. :-/

ETA: Seems to have worked just as well! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 20, 2014)

DC with the last of my SD Razzberry. Had to add a little Vanilla Silk to cover my whole head. Fantastic combo!!


----------



## spacetygrss (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm under the dryer right now with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 20, 2014)

DCing with AO GPB.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2014)

Deep Conditioned with: Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 20, 2014)

Deep conditioned with homemade mix and rinsed out with Hello Hydration. I've been doing this 3x a week for a while now... I do a protein treatment pryor once a week.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 21, 2014)

DC'd with CR algae renew yesterday.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 21, 2014)

On Friday -Relaxed my hair with Hawaiian Silky no-one base relaxer following with the Aphogee 2 minute keratin conditioner for only two minutes. Lastly dc with ORS replenishing pak with heat for 25 minutes.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Apr 21, 2014)

Used Brownbutter beauty Babassu DCer for an hour


----------



## toaster (Apr 21, 2014)

Steaming with It's a 10 DC and coconut oil on top.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 22, 2014)

Dc'd for 4hrs with
SD vanilla moisture cream
SD avocado pudding
Homemade oil mix

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 22, 2014)

Deepconditioning with Morocco method chi conditioner mixed with honey and African pride herbal oil and if i run out use tresseme naturals


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't like the feel of it. It's so sticky.  Feels like I'm applying honey directly to my hair. It was so sticky i was struggling to part my hair. I was able to do 3 out of 4 parts and that last with tresseme . And with it being sticky I'm sure i had some unnecessary broken hairs. This conditioner better make my hair feel like silk. And it felt like i was putting a protein treatment in my hair


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 22, 2014)

Dc'ing tonight with MD Coffee and Kokum DC under conditioning cap.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 25, 2014)

Did a hot oil treatment mix, then shampoo it out and conditioned with Pantene Classic conditioner. Followed with the LeKair cholesterol plus deep conditioner with heat for 15 minutes. Rinsed this out and did not like how this stuff made my hair feel!!  Will probably give it to sissy. Next time I will stick with Hollywood Olive oil cholesterol old faithful. I ended up just using the Tresemme aloe and avocado conditioner. Did a rollersetting with grey flexirods using Pantene leave-in.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 25, 2014)

Decided to use IG2die4 intense moisture cream on dry hair before hopping into the shower. Rinsed, then used Millcreek Botanicals Keratin with Nutrafix layered on. Now I have CJ strawberry icecream on and will leave that on for a few hours.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Apr 25, 2014)

Used DB pumpkin seed condish for half hour


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2014)

Steaming: 30 Minutes with KBB Luscious Locs Mask & 30 Minutes with b.a.s.k. YAM


----------



## kupenda (Apr 25, 2014)

Ive been doing most of my dc's while in the shower (been lazy) but I finally did a full 15 minutes under the dryer with ORS Hairepair on top of coconut oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 26, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil over coffee.


----------



## flirtytrixx88 (Apr 26, 2014)

Dc'ing with Kanechom , Silicon Mix, and a clear rinse.


----------



## veesweets (Apr 26, 2014)

Protein treatment with a mix of komaza protein strengthener and curl junkie repair me. DC'ing now with hairveda sitrinillah


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Apr 27, 2014)

DCed last night with the carols daughter, omg my hair is responding soooo well to all the DC treatments, I can seriously let it air dry with no product and it looks fabulous!!!!
I'm not doing the overnight deep conditioning anymore either, I've been doing 2-4/6 hours with my heat cap for 30-40 mins. Switching it up as far as the conditioners and occasional h.o.t. I'm very happy with the results so far. My hair is curling awesomely. Still needs moisture daily tho  lol


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 27, 2014)

back to my favorite - Megatak mixed with SSA & JBCO


----------



## NaturalBoss (Apr 27, 2014)

DC'd today with Kenra Moisturizing conditioner for about 45 minutes (no dryer, just a plastic cap).  I had been wearing my hair straight for over 2 weeks, and my curls came right back.


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm currently doing a DC under my heat cap with Silk Dreams Moisture Cream Vanilla Silk Dream.  I haven't rinsed it out yet and I'm already in potential love.  I smells heavenly and goes on wonderfully.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh no! I have used the last of my Bask caoco treat. I have no more backups! I thought I had one left. I will leave this on for at least a couple of hours then.

I love this dc. I love the smell and the smoothness.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Joigirl (Apr 27, 2014)

Used Curl Rehab and Olive oil to DC today. Love this combo.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 27, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I'm currently doing a DC under my heat cap with Silk Dreams Moisture Cream Vanilla Silk Dream.  I haven't rinsed it out yet and I'm already in potential love.  I smells heavenly and goes on wonderfully.



Mmm hmm. Wait till you rinse it out.  uofmpanther

Currently under the dryer with some SD VS after a protein treatment.


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2014)

Under the steamer with It's a 10 DC and coconut oil on top.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 27, 2014)

I DC earlier today with Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor followed by Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture for an hour.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 27, 2014)

DC for 90minutes with SD Vanilla Silk and a little KV Fenugreek oil..under a cap.


----------



## randi415 (Apr 27, 2014)

DC'd on dry hair with CR coconut water treatment w/ honey and oils. It was just ok. I'll probably need to do a light DC mid week.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I will be giving my hair some MUCH needed TLC this weekend when I take out my going on five week old twists. I'm drawing up my hair routine now.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 28, 2014)

Deep conditioning with AO GPB and AO WC. My hair was sooooooo dry and crispy this past week.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 28, 2014)

I did a protein treatment with Nexxus Emergencee.  Currently, I'm under the heat cap with a head full of SD Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 28, 2014)

I missed the boat on my weekend hair time, so I'm going to do a heated DC tonight after work.  I cowashed last night at like 1am- didn't do anything but rinse out the conditioner and go to bed- and my hair feels CRAZY right now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2014)

I also DC'ed with SD Vanilla Silk after a clear rinse and a protein prepoo with SD MSI!


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 28, 2014)

Sitting under the bonnet dryer for a two hour heated DC. Will ACV rinse, oil rinse, apply leave-in, and seal with whipped Shea butter.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 29, 2014)

DC tomorrow for sure! My strands need it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2014)

AE Garlic (under dryer)
Steaming with: Combo of b.a.s.k. YAM on top of SD's Razzberry Coconut Affair


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 29, 2014)

Did a dry DC today before cowashing with Aussie Moist 3 min/AOHSR/Vatika oil using the relaxer method. Second time doing this on dry hair as a dc/prepoo I like this mix. Detangled very well.


----------



## IronButterfly (Apr 29, 2014)

Dc-ed yesterday with CJ Repair Me followed with CJ Rehab.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 29, 2014)

Prepooed with cheap conditioner and grape seed oil

Washed my hair with Shea Moisture Black Shampoo (I think that's what it is called) pretty good


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 29, 2014)

Deep conditioned in the shower with silicon mix, I  plan on placing an APB order. I need some more DCs.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 30, 2014)

Going to deep condition with tresemme naturals tonight and box braid my hair


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2014)

Used SD razz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2014)

DC'ing (Steaming) with b.a.s.k. YAM mixed with BlueRoze Beauty's Cacao & Rhassoul DC'er.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 3, 2014)

Dc'ing with MD's Seaweed and Rice DC, Porosity Control, Avocado oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## sugaplum (May 3, 2014)

Was experiencing breakage after this first lye relaxer on my virgin hair. So Wednesday, i did a homemade protein deep conditioner of eggs and mayo. Left this on for 15 minutes and rinsed with cool water. Followed this up with Pantene classic conditioner. Zero breakage now ya'll. Love it.  This worked faster then my Aphogee 2 minute keratin treatment! 

So ladies, i have a question. Should the next deep conditioning treatment i do tomorrow be a moisturizing DC or Protein DC?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 3, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Was experiencing breakage after this first lye relaxer on my virgin hair. So Wednesday, i did a homemade protein deep conditioner of eggs and mayo. Left this on for 15 minutes and rinsed with cool water. Followed this up with Pantene classic conditioner. Zero breakage now ya'll. Love it.  This worked faster then my Aphogee 2 minute keratin treatment! :hmmm:
> 
> So ladies, i have a question. Should the next deep conditioning treatment i do tomorrow be a moisturizing DC or Protein DC?



I would do moisturizing


----------



## sugaplum (May 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011 Thank you  i have the Silicon mix would this be a good one to use with heat?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 3, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Lilmama1011 Thank you  i have the Silicon mix would this be a good one to use with heat?



sugaplum. I never tried it but I hear so much great things about that conditioner


----------



## sugaplum (May 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011 Ooooh you gotta try it! That stuff is amazing and leaves the hair so soft its not even funny  i purchased this at the beauty supply go figure! It does have mineral oil in the ingredients list but its like 5 or 6. Give it try


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 3, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Lilmama1011 Ooooh you gotta try it! That stuff is amazing and leaves the hair so soft its not even funny  i purchased this at the beauty supply go figure! It does have mineral oil in the ingredients list but its like 5 or 6. Give it try



sugaplum please don't start me on purchases lol


----------



## sugaplum (May 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011 Oh come on and let the PJ play a little  Heehee


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 3, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Lilmama1011 Oh come on and let the PJ play a little  Heehee



sugarplum I have had an eye on it and also crece pelo conditioner.  Have you tried that?


----------



## sugaplum (May 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011 i haven't tried that one but i have tried other Dominican products and this silicon mix takes the cake for me.  The silicon mix is a staple for me as i have gotten rid of the Shea Moisture Shea Butter Masque and the Shea Moisture Organic Yucca & Baobab Anti-Breakage Masque. i used these two masques for over a year and then came across Silicon Mix and loved it


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (May 3, 2014)

DC'ing with Shea moisture and heat for 30 mins


----------



## Froreal3 (May 4, 2014)

Dcing with Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.


----------



## randi415 (May 4, 2014)

DC'n  with DB since I'm doing a scalp treatment with honey as well I'll be doing this DC for three hrs.


----------



## Joigirl (May 4, 2014)

Dc'd with SD Shea What for the first time. My hair was extra soft and moisturized. A definite repurchase later in the year. Now I see what the hype is about.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 4, 2014)

DCed yesterday with APB's Blueberry Cheesecake DC and the Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## lovelycurls (May 4, 2014)

Dc'd with
Coconut water
Shea moisture monoi masque
Peppermint and clary sage e.o
Grapeseed oil

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2014)

Under my HotHead with It's a 10 DC and coconut oil on top. I didn't feel like steaming today. I hope my hair doesn't revolt.


----------



## Duchess007 (May 6, 2014)

DC'd yesterday with my mix. I ended up using ~10 oz.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 6, 2014)

DC'ing with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab


----------



## Nix08 (May 6, 2014)

I need to do one of these. . Or at the very least get a good dc in this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2014)

Mixing b.a.s.k. YAM w/KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask & Steaming


----------



## DoDo (May 7, 2014)

Will use Ingredients to Die for Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme followed  by Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm.


----------



## spacetygrss (May 8, 2014)

Got home really early today, so after working out I decided to slip in a quick DC session with Giovanni Smooth As Silk.


----------



## veesweets (May 8, 2014)

DCing on dry hair with shea moisture noni monoi masque. Will follow up with a mix of hairveda sitrinillah, silk dreams razz, and raw honey


----------



## nmartin20 (May 9, 2014)

I washed my hair, applied my henna gloss (over night lazy) deep conditioned with Jessicurl DWT (2hrs) and sit under my steamer (45min) LOVED IT! I applied my oil mixture to my length, oiled my scalp with almond glaze, Belnouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Milk (leave in) and their CoCo Castor Pudding(styler). Y'all OMG! I was able to detangle with the hair milk and it smiled awesome!! Coco Castor Pudding is very nice and has a good smell as well. It gave my hold soft/medium hold.  I put my hair in several medium twists. BAM!!! This is my first impression of Belnouvo's line and I'm pleased right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2014)

Will DC/Steam with: one of those 2oz AO HSR's that was 'free' with my order.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2014)

DC'd with SD Shea What! OMG this stuff is thick! But my hair likes it!


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2014)

Dc'ing with Curl Junkies Curl Rehab, Porosity Control, Avocado oil, and Peppermint oil.


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2014)

DCed with HV SitriNillah


----------



## Nix08 (May 10, 2014)

Overnight DC with oils,  Aubrey GPB all over,  Aubrey island naturals on my ends and Giovanni 50:50 over top it all.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 11, 2014)

Under heat cap with Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment. It felt good going in.  It was thick, but surprisingly easy to apply.

ETA:  This made my hair hard for some reason.


----------



## randi415 (May 11, 2014)

Henna 3hrs
Darcy's 1hr


----------



## toaster (May 11, 2014)

Did a 1 hour prepoo with coconut oil and Jason's Biotin Conditioner. Now doing a 1 hour DC with It's a 10 DC and coconut oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 11, 2014)

Dcing with SD RCA for an hour under a plastic cap and scarf.


----------



## naturalfinally (May 11, 2014)

DC with AGHSR, neutral protein, conditioning balm from Sally's and a little Eluence under a plastic cap for 2 hours.


----------



## spacetygrss (May 11, 2014)

Dc'd with Sheamoisture Hair Masque (can't remember which one and I'm too full to walk back up stairs right now).


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 11, 2014)

Dcd with SD mocha silk infusion, SD Raz coconut affair,  AOGPB, AOWC.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 11, 2014)

DC with SD Razzberry Coconut and a little Nourish oil, 2hrs under a cap.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 12, 2014)

DC'd with AO GPB.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 12, 2014)

Going to DC with ORS replenishing pak tonight.


----------



## xu93texas (May 12, 2014)

I DC'd today with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment balm for 30 minutes.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 13, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I DC'd today with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment balm for 30 minutes.



xu93texas how was it?


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 13, 2014)

I did my usual Millcreek botanicals keratin with Giovanni nutrafix on top for an hour or so. I did a moisturizing dc with CJ curl rehab and I2die4 layered on the ends for extra slip. 

I am going to have to start dc'ing more often now that the weather is hot. Between the heat, the sun and working out my hair will need extra love. The water here is also hard so I will need to use distilled water as my final rinse and clarify more often.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Duchess007 (May 13, 2014)

I didn't DC last weekend because I traveled home to visit my Mom for Mother's Day. Given how much time I usually like to DC, I don't see how I can make time for it on a work night, so I'll be heavy sealing and hiding my hair under a faux bun this week.  This weekend I have a henna treatment scheduled, so I want to make sure my hair is prepared and not already dried out.  :/


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 13, 2014)

Going to clarify with apple cider vinegar rinse and deep condition with tresemme naturals mixed with Africa's best oil and Honey


----------



## Rozlewis (May 13, 2014)

DC'd tonight with Claudies Kpangnan Hydrating DC.


----------



## xu93texas (May 13, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> xu93texas how was it?



Ooh, this is my staple DC!  Have you tried it before?


----------



## curlyTisME (May 14, 2014)

I'm soooo excited y'all! I mixed up a concoction of pure deliciousness tonight. Used some of my favorite deep conditioners together. 

Used some QH cholesterol creme (2 spoonfuls)
CON intensive repair treatment (1/3 cup)
GVP biolage conditioning balm (1/3 cup)
ORS replenishing pak (1 package)
And a table spoon of castor oil! 

When I tell y'all my hair instantaneously responded well. I'm gonna leave it in for 45 minutes without heat this time and use heat next week when I DC. I'll compare the results. Who would have thought my favorite DCs would create such greatness! *cheesing*


----------



## Babygrowth (May 14, 2014)

DCed with SD Vanilla Silk with tea underneath and hempseed oil on top.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 15, 2014)

DCing now with eden body works jojoba n monoi DC.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 15, 2014)

Decided to revisit something I used in the beginning of my hair journey. I don't know if it worked because I was using everything. I am using Oyin honey hemp conditioner as a DC. I bought the liter for cowashing but I decided to slap some on my dry hair when I opened my package. It sure weighed my hair down. I'll leave it in for a few hours.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (May 15, 2014)

DCing with AOHSR
And I am trying to get in the habit of prepooing with coconut oil to avoid hygral fatigue since I generally let my hair air dry.

The 2x/wk DC is pretty much on auto pilot for the rest of my first year on my HHJ.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 16, 2014)

Nope, I do not think I like the honey hemp. It made my hair feel funny and my super defined curls were not defined anymore. Seemed like my hair was shedding. Maybe I should have rinsed right away. I have no idea. I rinsed it out and now I have mudwash on my hair. I think I will do protein and then dc for a few hours when I get home.

 *stankface*

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2014)

Will DeepConditioner: 
Under dryer with Methi-Set
Under Steamer with Aubrey Organics White Cameila or HSR (2oz bottle)


----------



## Rozlewis (May 16, 2014)

DC'ding over coffee with SD Avocado Pudding, Porosity Control Avocado Oil, and Peppermint Oil.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 17, 2014)

I'm doing an overnight with Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment.   I'm giving this away.   It is too thick to be in a bottle.   My hand is literally red from trying to get it out.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 17, 2014)

Dced with SD Avocado Pudding under plastic bag and scarf for a couple hours.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 17, 2014)

Dc'd on dry hair w/ Vatika Frosting and DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner.


----------



## randi415 (May 17, 2014)

DC'n with Camille Rose Coconut water under one of those foil conditioner caps. Sitting here looking like Jiffy Pop for the next hr.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 18, 2014)

I washed my hair Friday night. I set under my steam for 45 minutes with Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Conditioner. My hair felt so soft and moist. This product smells nice and it is thick as heck. It was late, so I deep conditioned over night. I rinsed the product out in the morning. Wondering why this isn't in my rotation; back it goes. I used Oyin's products to style my hair.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 18, 2014)

randi415 said:


> DC'n with Camille Rose Coconut water under one of those foil conditioner caps. Sitting here looking like Jiffy Pop for the next hr.



Lol!! How was the product?


----------



## lamaria211 (May 18, 2014)

Dcing on dry hair with Darcy's pumpkin condish


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 18, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> Nope, I do not think I like the honey hemp. It made my hair feel funny and my super defined curls were not defined anymore. Seemed like my hair was shedding. Maybe I should have rinsed right away. I have no idea. I rinsed it out and now I have mudwash on my hair. I think I will do protein and then dc for a few hours when I get home.
> 
> *stankface*
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



That honey hemp and Darcy's pumpkin both do the same thing to my hair.  I wonder what the common ingredient is?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## spacetygrss (May 18, 2014)

Sitting under the dryer with JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm as I type this.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 18, 2014)

Pre-oil with bask apple sorghum then  the fatty top of coconut milk. Left that in for an hour. Layered on CJ curl rehab by mistake, added IG2D4 intense moisture for the detangling benefits. I am out of distilled water so steaming is out. I'll just throw on a shower cap and a scarf for a while.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## veesweets (May 18, 2014)

DCing with bask cacao bark


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I'm doing an overnight with *Jessicurl Deep Conditioning Treatment. I'm giving this away. It is too thick to be in a bottle. My hand is literally red from trying to get it out.*



uofmpanther

 I was afraid of this. 

 I'm still holding on to my last few jars.

 OT: I felt the same way tryna' get AO out the bottle.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 18, 2014)

Under the heat cap with Camille Rose Algae DC.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## randi415 (May 18, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> Lol!! How was the product?



It sucks, trying to get rid of it. My hair feels decent tho.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2014)

DC with Black Vanilla Smoothie, for 2hrs under a cap, no heat.

I'm still on only 1x a week, but will go back to 2x once it gets warmer.


----------



## Nix08 (May 20, 2014)

Did an overnight dc with Aubrey Island naturals and rosa mosqueta.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:
			
		

> Under the heat cap with Camille Rose Algae DC.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



How do you like it? I have used the jar, but I am still on the fence.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi 

This was my first time using it.  It was fine, but it wasn't orgasmic like SD DCs.  It'll have to be on sale for me to re purchase.  

The algae is suppose to prevent shedding.  I may rotate this with the HV Methi set when I'm shedding excessively.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> HanaKuroi
> 
> This was my first time using it.  It was fine, but it wasn't orgasmic like SD DCs.  It'll have to be on sale for me to re purchase.
> 
> ...



I would use SD but I am allergic to the preservative. If she ever changes from Germall plus I will have all SD   like I used to. I loved VSD. I wonder if I bought  at least $300 dollars worth at a time if she would make me some with a different preservative?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## myronnie (May 20, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I would use SD but I am allergic to the preservative. If she ever changes from Germall plus I will have all SD   like I used to. I loved VSD. I wonder if I bought  at least $300 dollars worth at a time if she would make me some with a different preservative?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HanaKuroi what symptoms do you have from the Germall Plus?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 20, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Did an overnight dc with Aubrey Island naturals and rosa mosqueta.



Wow.  Dream combo. How were the results?

Nix08


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 20, 2014)

myronnie said:


> HanaKuroi what symptoms do you have from the Germall Plus?



Huge and Swollen face, itching, redness and  then my face has to peel. I look horrible. I have to take oral steroids and the last time I lost some hair. A first it was just my ears getting red and itchy then I had a more serious reaction. I had mild reactions at first and thought it was my makeup or face lotion. Then my ears started getting itchy then they would get red and itchy the pn they started swelling. Each time it was worse. This sensitivity happened gradually. Then I had the allergic reaction it affected my face. 

 It took a while to pinpoint what it was. My dermatologist sent me to the allergist to test for specific reactions to cosmetic preservatives. It is time to go back and get more tests done.

 I have an epi pen now. My face is very, very sensitive now. 

My doctor gave me allergy test kits to try products out on my arms and monitor for two weeks before trying something new and to record any reactions. 

There are so many things I want to use but I can't because of certain preservatives.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (May 20, 2014)

DCing with AO GPB.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 20, 2014)

Dc'ing tonight with Claudie's DC under conditioning cap.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (May 20, 2014)

Deep conditioned with MHC so deep conditioner and peppermint essential oil for 30 min under plastic baggy


----------



## Blairx0 (May 21, 2014)

Under the dryer with the original AO HSR. plan to sleep in it


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 21, 2014)

Today I'm  deep conditioning with suave Rosemary mint


----------



## Nix08 (May 21, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Wow.  Dream combo. How were the results?
> 
> Nix08



It was a great combo actually I forgot my tea rinse and it wasn't an issue   Granted it would have been even better had I included my tea rinse when I washed but next time

DarkJoy


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 21, 2014)

I love this this cooling sensation


----------



## Duchess007 (May 22, 2014)

Home sick today so I DC'd all afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 22, 2014)

I was supposed to have a bask night but my package didn't come. It said delivery for Thursday! *stomps foot*


Why tease me? I was looking forward to cocoa treat and yam on dry hair. 

I was supposed to try out their new coconut cleansing froth! 

I was going to prepoo with apple sorghum too. Grrrrrrrrrrr.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2014)

DC'ing/Steaming with: YAM mixed with KBB Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Rozlewis (May 23, 2014)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Shea What, Peppermint oil, and Avocado oil.


----------



## lovelycurls (May 23, 2014)

Protein Dc'd with
Nubian heritage tamamu masque
Sukin protein conditioner
Ayruvedic infused oil

Moisturizing dc'd with
Nature's gate aloe Vera conditioner

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (May 24, 2014)

DC'D yesterday with miss Jessie sweetback treatment mixed with oils and some Bee mine DC


----------



## spacetygrss (May 24, 2014)

I did a protein treatment with JOICO KPak and now I'm sitting under the dryer with JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 25, 2014)

Dcing with macadamia natural oil deep repair masque probably over night


----------



## toaster (May 25, 2014)

DC'd using my steamer. Used It's a 10 DC and coconut oil on top.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 25, 2014)

DC with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow under a cap with a little Keravada Argan Jojoba oil for 2 hours.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 25, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I was supposed to have a bask night but my package didn't come. It said delivery for Thursday! *stomps foot*
> 
> Why tease me? I was looking forward to cocoa treat and yam on dry hair.
> 
> ...



I used all of these but used AO swimmers shampoo in right front instead of bask coconut froth. I also used Millcreek keratin and Giovanni's Nutrafix before the cocoa and yam combo.

Today I decided to do use terressentials mud wash in case the clarifying wasn't enough. I left it on for a couple of hours then after rising I used apple sorghum on wet hair and went to the store. My hair feels yummy.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (May 25, 2014)

Have no idea what to use tomorrow after my henna & indigo.

Hmmm


----------



## uofmpanther (May 26, 2014)

I'm doing an overnight with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk.   I love the smell and feel of this stuff.  The smell reminds me of vanilla and almond extract


----------



## Duchess007 (May 26, 2014)

DCing overnight with a homemade mix.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## randi415 (May 26, 2014)

Forgot to post here yesterday. 
Overnight pre poo/DC/cowash w SM PM
Camille Rose Algae 45min


----------



## nmartin20 (May 28, 2014)

deep conditioned/steamed (45 minutes) with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful Conditioner, oiled my scalp with almond glaze, applied DB Pumpkin Seed as a leave in, and styled with DB Tucuma Butter Moisture Whip(the butter is very thick and went on my hair  very nicely.. nice smell). I placed my hair in about 10-12 braids...we will see


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 28, 2014)

Bout to deep condition with Vidal Sassoon nourish conditioner because I want to put some medium protein in. Will most likely rinse it out tomorrow and box. Braid my hair so next week I can do some curls and relax the following week so I can be able to tell new growth from the texture from the braids


----------



## Babygrowth (May 28, 2014)

DC'd/prepoo with SD Vanilla Silk, tea underneath and jbco oil mix on top


----------



## curlyTisME (May 28, 2014)

Deep conditioned with my homemade mix.

Castor oil, GVP conditioning balm, silicon mix, ORS replenishing pak, and CON intensive treatment! Great results yet again. Think I'm gonna up my DC days to twice a week though since I've been exposed to heat more often than normal.

Any moisturizing DC recommendations ladies that are not full of protein?


----------



## veesweets (May 28, 2014)

DC'ed with bask vanilla whiskey then followed up with bask cacao bark 



curlyTisME said:


> Deep conditioned with my homemade mix.
> 
> Castor oil, GVP conditioning balm, silicon mix, ORS replenishing pak, and CON intensive treatment! Great results yet again. Think I'm gonna up my DC days to twice a week though since I've been exposed to heat more often than normal.
> 
> Any moisturizing DC recommendations ladies that are not full of protein?



hairveda sitrinillah, jessicurl deep treatment, shea moisture purification masque, nexxus humectress, curl junkie curl rehab, silk dreams razzberry coconut (though shes shut down until fall I believe) are some good options. Theres been quite a few mentioned here, its just gonna take some time to get through all 50-11 pages


----------



## kupenda (May 28, 2014)

Dc'd with Pantene for Naturals deep conditioner (blah) on dry hair for about an hour. Cowashed it out with As I Am Coconut Cowash.


----------



## mzteaze (May 29, 2014)

My hair has come a long way!

I decided to throw on some Roux Porosity Control to help with my dry ends...my hair perked right up with just a little.  I think I will add that in to the routine this summer since I will be out in the sun more than usual.

DC'd with my normal mix of MegaTek, SSA and JBCO.


----------



## Hyacinthe (May 29, 2014)

mzteaze said:


> My hair has come a long way!
> 
> I decided to throw on some Roux Porosity Control to help with my dry ends...my hair perked right up with just a little.  I think I will add that in to the routine this summer since I will be out in the sun more than usual.
> 
> DC'd with my normal mix of MegaTek, SSA and JBCO.



I need to add this product back in my regimen.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 29, 2014)

Hyacinthe said:


> I need to add this product back in my regimen.



I've never heard of this. What does it do for your hair ladies?


----------



## Nix08 (May 29, 2014)

Doing an overnight and all day dc with oils and Aubrey honeysuckle rose.


----------



## mzteaze (May 29, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> I've never heard of this. What does it do for your hair ladies?



I used to use  Roux Porosity Control to help balance out to overly porous or dry sections of my hair.  It helps before a DC so that your gets the most out of that DC.

I am planning on using it to counteract the drying effects of the sun on my ends since I don't use protective hair styling.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 29, 2014)

mzteaze said:


> I used to use  Roux Porosity Control to help balance out to overly porous or dry sections of my hair.  It helps before a DC so that your gets the most out of that DC.  I am planning on using it to counteract the drying effects of the sun on my ends since I don't use protective hair styling.



Interesting, I'll have to look into this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2014)

DC'ed/Steamed with: Tea Rinse under AO HSR & HTN Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (May 30, 2014)

Dc'd with Sd Shea What Deux over coffee mixed with Roux Porosity Control, Avocado Oil, and Peppermint Oil.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 30, 2014)

Using SM purification masque tonight. I got great slip and love the smell. First time using this part of the SM line.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 30, 2014)

veesweets said:


> DC'ed with bask vanilla whiskey then followed up with bask cacao bark  hairveda sitrinillah, jessicurl deep treatment, shea moisture purification masque, nexxus humectress, curl junkie curl rehab, silk dreams razzberry coconut (though shes shut down until fall I believe) are some good options. Theres been quite a few mentioned here, its just gonna take some time to get through all 50-11 pages



I'm using the SM purification masque right now. It went on so well. Great slip and I like the smell. I'm going to leave it on for prob 30 min like recommended.


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 31, 2014)

Ughhhhhhhhhhh. I did my henna gloss late. I am so tired. 

I did Millcreek keratin and Nutrafix after, then bask cocoa treat and yam. I am too tired to leave in the cocoa treat. I think I will rinse it out and DC again in the morning.
I will pre-DC with bask apple.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Jace032000 (May 31, 2014)

DC'd last night with HairVeda strinllah.  This stuff is officially a no buneo for me.  I really did want to like it but my hair just can't…..  I feel like my hair was worse off than when I started (straw-like and dry).


----------



## HanaKuroi (May 31, 2014)

Jace032000 said:
			
		

> DC'd last night with HairVeda strinllah.  This stuff is officially a no buneo for me.  I really did want to like it but my hair just can't…..  I feel like my hair was worse off than when I started (straw-like and dry).



What ingredient does your hair not like? I think my hair dislikes silk proteins. It gets funny. But my hair loves keratin and quinoa. 

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 31, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> DC'd last night with HairVeda strinllah.  This stuff is officially a no buneo for me.  I really did want to like it but my hair just can't…..  I feel like my hair was worse off than when I started (straw-like and dry).



That's how I felt about the Moist Condition 24-7. I used it as a DC and my hair was very dry and brittle as well.

I'm DCing right now with SSI Curl Moist and APB's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## lovelycurls (May 31, 2014)

Deep treatment with
Shea moisture purification masque
Aubrey hsr conditioner
Hairveda Vatika frosting

Sent from my iPad Air using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (May 31, 2014)

Still didn't wash out my dc from yesterday. .. I've added millcreek biotin to my hair for overnight.   
I have my tea brewing for my wash tomorrow.   Once I'm several weeks post I don't dare wash without a tea rinse


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2014)

Did another DC session with Naturelle grow Marshmallow DC...under a cap for 2 hrs...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 1, 2014)

Under heat cap with SD Shea What! Deux


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jun 1, 2014)

Did a henna/indigo treatment and DC'd with SSI Avoc cond with heating cap.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 1, 2014)

I am deep conditioning under my Hot Head heat cap with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk


----------



## randi415 (Jun 2, 2014)

DC'd with Camille Rose Coconut Water mixed w/ a few things and it's still awful. I hate wasting $$/products but I think I might throw this one out is really that bad. Thinking about trying it as a styler right before wash day just to five it one last chance.


----------



## veesweets (Jun 2, 2014)

DC'ed yesterday with SD vanilla silk topped with hairveda cocasta oil


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 2, 2014)

randi415 said:
			
		

> DC'd with Camille Rose Coconut Water mixed w/ a few things and it's still awful. I hate wasting $$/products but I think I might throw this one out is really that bad. Thinking about trying it as a styler right before wash day just to five it one last chance.



I think you should throw it out. I don't think my hair likes CR products.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 3, 2014)

Deep condition last night in preparation for my relaxer on Friday. I DC'd w/ Joico treatment balm.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 3, 2014)

Going to cowash and deep condition while I do some yoga. Using the last of my Sally's GVP conditioning balm to cowash and SM deep treatment masque to deep condition sealed with JBCO. Hair appointment Thursday, thinking about roller setting all summer instead of protective styling. I want to still be able to care and maintain my hair on a consistent basis.


----------



## randi415 (Jun 3, 2014)

HanaKuroi said:


> I think you should throw it out. I don't think my hair likes CR products.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I'm going to twist a small section (that I can hide if needed) tonight and see how it works as a styler.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 3, 2014)

randi415 said:
			
		

> I'm going to twist a small section (that I can hide if needed) tonight and see how it works as a styler.



I used the twist butter and had a bunch of shed hair in the shower. I don't usually shed like that.
When I saw your post I started thinking it was CR. I used the algae too and thought I saw more shedding as well. I will not repurchase.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 3, 2014)

Dc'ing with Shea What Deux under my heating cap.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Yesterday dced with SD Avocado Pudding for one hour.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 3, 2014)

Whoops. Looks like I forgot to post... did an overnight henna gloss, DC, and ACV rinse this weekend. 

I'm in too many challenges. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 4, 2014)

I washed my hair tonight. I used Hairveda's Alama Cream Rinse to wash(hair this stuff). I DC/Steamed with Shescentit's Banana Brûlée MDC(nice slip and detangling was easy) 45 minutes under my steamer. Applied my leave in(hair dew). Styled with Shescentit's JB buttercream frosting and curly souffle(should've got another jar of this during her last sale). Oiled my scalp with almond glaze. I cannot go wrong with this combination


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 4, 2014)

Deep conditioned with hello hydrations and sealed it with olive oil and peppermint oil. I sat under my heating cap for 15 min then no heat for 45, my hair line was tingly!! Rinsed and used GF leave in cream. Super soft, moisturized curls!


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 4, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I am deep conditioning under my Hot Head heat cap with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk



It's still in my hair from Sunday.  At this point, I'm just going to leave it in all week and see what happens.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 4, 2014)

Deep conditioning with dove dry oil conditioner


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 5, 2014)

I've been deep conditioning with my fenugreek/slippery elm paste for a few weeks now. It's probably going to be used up next week and then I'll start on my Black Friday haul from last year... Working on narrowing everything down...


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 5, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Suave Naturals coconut and sealed with coconut oil before I let it sit for 20 min. Super soft hair. KSS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2014)

Steaming with: Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dcing overnight with Bee Mine Beautiful DC


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 6, 2014)

Doing an overnight dc with Aubrey Rosa mosqueta. . after a dry steam....with no products.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 7, 2014)

DC'ing with Claudies Kpangnan Hydrating Dc, Porosity Control, Avocado Oil, Peppermint Oil


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 8, 2014)

Aahhh finally out if my protective style that I couldn't DC in. Did an aphogee 2 min treatment then DC with aohsr for 30 min under heat cap then without heat for 30 mins.


----------



## veesweets (Jun 8, 2014)

DCing on dry hair with shea moisture smooth n repair mask, will follow up with silk dreams vanilla silk


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 8, 2014)

DC'd with NG Marshmallow Slippery Elm under a cap for 2hrs


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2014)

DC'd with Marie Dean Peach Honey Syrup mixed with a little AO HSR. Didn't have enough Peach to cover my entire head. The combo was very moisturizing.


----------



## randi415 (Jun 9, 2014)

Overnight (Saturday) pre poo w/ SM purification masque DC'd w/ Wen a bunch of oils and ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2014)

Deep Conditioned with: Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 10, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Claudies Kpangnan Hydrating DC under my conditioning cap.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 11, 2014)

Dced on Monday night with Silk Dreams RCA under Hair Therapy Wrap overnight.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 11, 2014)

Last night was wash night, I washed with SMABS, deep conditioned/steamed with NG Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark(love this stuff/melts tangled away). I applied my oil mixture(good stuff). I styled my hair with Obia's Curl Enhancing Custard and Twist Whip Butter. The custard provides a medium hold and has a good slip to it. It glided on my hair after the twist butter application. The twist butter was thick, creamy, and has a floral scent. Soultanical's Knot Sauce was used as a leave(ongoing hit).  Oh, I oiled my scalp with my almond glaze


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jun 11, 2014)

DC'ed yesterday with a mix of HSR & Shea moisture DC I had, the end of both bottles.
I will probably repurchase the HSR. 
The Shea moisture was jus alright for a cheapy DC. Not thick enough for my liking tho.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 11, 2014)

DCed with AO GPB.


----------



## kupenda (Jun 11, 2014)

Did an in shower DC with Darcys Pumpkin over a coconut oil rinse. Cowashed quickly with Shea Moisture Smooth and Repair rinse out to cut down on frizz and strengthen my coilies


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm deep conditioning with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture mixed with rice bran oil and KeraCare Essential oil under hood dryer for 30 minutes.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2014)

DC'ed with AO's WC and a spritz of HTN Oil (under steamer)


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 13, 2014)

I deep conditioned yesterday with tresseme naturals, honey,and Africa's best oils mixture


----------



## angie4ever (Jun 13, 2014)

What product(s) did you use? Shea moisture deep conditioner mask
 How long did you DC for? 30-45 minutes
 What method of DC did you use (cap, steamer, etc) steamer 
  Most importantly – How did your hair respond? Less split ends, moisture, and easy to detangle


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 13, 2014)

DC'ing now under the dryer for 15 mins. I brewed some green tea put that on and put DB Pumpkin Seed Condish on top. My hair felt soft before I even got under the dryer.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 14, 2014)

DC'ing with Claudies Normalizing DC, Roux Porosity Control, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 14, 2014)

Deep conditioning now with Aussie moist on my length and ORS replenishing pak and CON intensive treatment on my roots. Just wanted to see what would happen. Made my own steamer by putting a damp towel in the microwave and wrapping it around my head with a grocery bag.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dcing with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair and some Keravada Fenugreek oil under Hair Therapy Wrap for about an hour.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2014)

DC with SD Razz for 2 hours under a cap


----------



## divachyk (Jun 15, 2014)

DCing on tomorrow with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends Protein Free Moisturizing Conditioner. It will be my first time using it so I'm interested to see what kind of slip & moisture it brings.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 15, 2014)

DCing with miss Jessie's super sweetback treatment all day


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 15, 2014)

DCing with Giovanni SAS.


----------



## veesweets (Jun 15, 2014)

DC'd with silk dreams vanilla silk


----------



## randi415 (Jun 16, 2014)

Overnight (Friday)prepoo/DC w/ SM purification masque followed by 45min BASK whiskey soak.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 16, 2014)

I miss my hair!

I am still participating in this challenge but won't be DCing my hair until July.

But I will still lurk to see what goodies you ladies are DCing with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I miss my hair!
> 
> I am still participating in this challenge *but won't be DCing my hair until July.*
> 
> But I will still lurk to see what goodies you ladies are DCing with.



@NaturallyATLPCH

Lawd....Gurl...that sounds like Sheer Torture!

*especially with all the stuff you got*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 16, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Lawd....Gurl...that sounds like Sheer Torture!
> 
> *especially with all the stuff you got*





My DCs and stuff in my stash be like Pookie on New Jack City...they just keep callin me IDareT'sHair!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm finally under the Hair Therapy Heat Wrap with SD Vanilla Silk, after running around for two days with Ojon Pre Cleansing Treatment in my hair (two Ms. Celie Plaits).   Don't Judge Me! I already know that I'm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2014)

Steaming with Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Burdock Root, Cinnamon


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jun 19, 2014)

I have been dc'ing but have forgotten to post. 


My hair responds best to dcing on dry hair. I couldn't figure out why my hair didn't seem as moisturized. I was dc'ing in the shower instead of on dry hair. I thought I was using less product usng on wet hair. Turns out my wet hair couldn't soak up much DC. I will go back to slathering on my DC, relaxer style on dry hair.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 19, 2014)

Deep conditioning on dry hair with my APB white chocolate mousse hair mask. Might apply some jojoba oil to my scalp.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 20, 2014)

Forgot to post the other day I Dc'd with Silk Elements Megasilk Olive Oil Moisturizing Treatment under the dryer for 10 mins. I'm almost out, I need to buy some more I really like it on my relaxed hair vs. my natural hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 20, 2014)

Dc'ing with Claudies Normalizing DC, Porosity Control, Avocado Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

About to deep condition with vidal sasoon moisture lock for 20 minutes under the dryer


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 20, 2014)

Doing an overnight DC with Annabelle perfect blends white chocolate hair mask.  It is super thick and smells heavenly,  like chocolate torte.  I want to eat it.

ETA:  I'm not ready to say I love this yet, but I do like it.  It left my hair soft, strong and moisturized.  It reminds me a lot of Purabody Chocolate HAir Smoothie in the way it smells and makes my hair feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

Deep Conditioning:
Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Deep Conditioning:
> *Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon*



 Didn't use this.  I ended up using: BlueRoze Beauty's Cocoa, Coffee and Rhassoul DC'er.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dcing with some Silk Dreams Avocado Pudding and Keravada Fenugreek under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 22, 2014)

Sitting under the dryer now with my Silk Elements hair cholestrol and some coconut oil on.


----------



## sugaplum (Jun 22, 2014)

Quick question ladies. My hair is relaxed and its snapping/breaking like crazy!!! How often should i do protein treatment? And what should i use? 

When my hair was natural i didn't have this much breakage at all!  Really debating on transitioning.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 22, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Quick question ladies. My hair is relaxed and its snapping/breaking like crazy!!! How often should i do protein treatment? And what should i use?
> 
> When my hair was natural i didn't have this much breakage at all!  Really debating on transitioning.



At least once a month unless you consider yourself protein sensitive sugaplum. Hair snaps because it's not in a moisture and protein balance.  You could be getting not enough of one and too much of another.  Or you could be over processing you relaxer or being rough manipulating your hair


----------



## veesweets (Jun 22, 2014)

DC'd with bask cacao bark for a little over an hour


----------



## kupenda (Jun 22, 2014)

DCd in the shower with Shea Moisture Smoothing dc. It has zero slip. Doesn't spread well. Not a repurchase


----------



## veesweets (Jun 22, 2014)

kupenda said:


> DCd in the shower with Shea Moisture Smoothing dc. It has zero slip. Doesn't spread well. Not a repurchase



The smooth & repair right? I've been using it up as a prepoo because of the negative slip. On wet hair it clumped it up so bad that first time I was scared to even look at my hair 

ETA: But I do like the small boost of protein it gives


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2014)

DCd with Naturelle Grow Slippery Elm with a few drops of KV Ocean Ego oil, under a cap for 2 hrs.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 23, 2014)

I washed my hair tonight and I used NG Chamomile & Burdock Root as my DC. I set under my steam for 45 minutes. I was like...what?? This stuff had my hair soft, moist, and my hair was elongated. So far so good with all of their conditioners. I think this makes number 3. I have another one, I think it's mango and berries. I'm a happy camper and she has great customer service.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 23, 2014)

Pre-pooed with hemp seed oil, shampooed with Giovanni TTTT, and deep conditioned with Aubrey HSR.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 23, 2014)

About to DC w/ Darcy's Botanicals Deep Conditioning Mask mixed w/ Almond Oil, Macadamia Oil, JBCO, Coffee Oil, Glycerin and White Honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft

Your Hair= +


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks Girl !


----------



## sugaplum (Jun 23, 2014)

@ lilmama1011 - thank you again girlie. i was wondering what was going on with my hair. i had been co-washing way to often and it was causing my hair to be TOO soft.  Will have to give more protein treatments more often.



Lilmama1011 said:


> At least once a month unless you consider yourself protein sensitive sugaplum. Hair snaps because it's not in a moisture and protein balance.  You could be getting not enough of one and too much of another.  Or you could be over processing you relaxer or being rough manipulating your hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2014)

Steaming with:

Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Cinnamon over HTN's Oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed for 1hr with TPS coffee.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 24, 2014)

DC'd with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair on dry hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 24, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Quick question ladies. My hair is relaxed and its snapping/breaking like crazy!!! How often should i do protein treatment? And what should i use?
> 
> When my hair was natural i didn't have this much breakage at all!  Really debating on transitioning.



If you have fine hair you may need to use protein often.   I have fine hair and usr protein weekly.   When I would cowash daily I would use protein at least 2 times a week.


----------



## ILuvCurls (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello @Nix08  Thank you for this challenge, I'm new here. My hair is natural and really needs help right now. I plan to DC 2x per week, alternating between Phytokeratine and Phytodensium (hoping that combination will give my hair a good protein/moisture balance). 

About 2 days ago, I got so fed up with the extreme dryness, frizz, and flyaways that I decided to try something different. I divided clean dry hair in sections and very liberally applied EVCO plus a heat protectant. I then flat ironed small sections with 1 pass at the lowest setting (*140 degrees fahrenheit*) to help the oil penetrate for a deep conditioning effect. It also sealed it in.  The photo below is the result. I just hope it's not damaging my hair to use heat with so much oil?


----------



## felic1 (Jun 25, 2014)

I had the most unusal experience yesterday. I did a pre poo with coconut sorbet, and some vatika frosting. I put some ssk okra on the length and then applied a combo of sm antibreakage, md calendula, NG herbal blends, a little black vanilla smoothie and some nubian heritage bamboo mask. I went under my portable dryer for an hour on low. I washed it out with IPN cleanser with walnut, some come clean shampoo, sm moisture retention shampoo. I then did a rinse out. I had so little in my comb an during finger detangling. It was less than a tablespoon. I am pretty sold on the deep conditioning prior to cleansing. Wow!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2014)

ILuvCurls  Welcome to the forum We are glad to have you join this challenge  Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 25, 2014)

Will deep condition this week with ORS hair mayo. Haven't used it in a while, hopefully it won't disappoint.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 26, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> Will deep condition this week with ORS hair mayo. Haven't used it in a while, hopefully it won't disappoint.



I haven't used this in a minute, but it never disappoint. I need to put it back in my rotation.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 26, 2014)

Used my L'Oreal advanced repair balm and my hair was so soft and easy to detangle. It's full of ceramides which are especially good for the hair follicle. Definitely will be using it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2014)

Steaming with: Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root, Cinnamon DC'er


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Dcing with SD Avocado Pudding under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 28, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair, Porosity Control, Avocado Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## randi415 (Jun 29, 2014)

Overnight pre poo w/ SM Purification Masque DC'n  w/ Qhemets Amla & olive heavy cream. I can already tell I'm going to live this as a DC.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 29, 2014)

Did a quick protein treatment with JOICO KPAK. Now sitting under the dryer with JOICO moisture recovery balm.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 29, 2014)

DCing now after a henna treatment with AOHSR. 30 mins with heat, 30 mins without.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 29, 2014)

I deep conditioned yesterday with dove dry oil conditioner mixed with suave Rosemary mint conditioner with castor oil in it and honey


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 29, 2014)

Am currently DCing with my f.a.k.e. cacao bark. It smells yummy and is nice and smooth. It feels stiffer than pudding, and not quite as airy as a soufflé. I like it but it takes a lot of work to make!  Unless it blows my regular stuff out of the water, I'm going back to my usual mix. Gonna try making the YAM first tho. 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jun 30, 2014)

DCing right now with ORS Hairepair Nourishing Conditioner. Haven't DCed in awhile and my hair is really loving it right now.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 30, 2014)

Nothing like a hair pic to kick your butt into gear 

DC'd for a few hours with oil in my roots,  Aubrey chamomile on my hair with Aubrey gpb on my ends. 

Did a wash with swimmers shampoo and I'll dc overnight with Aubrey Honeysuckle Rose and Giovanni 50:50 over top.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 1, 2014)

PT with Redken Extreme Strength Builder under heat cap for 45 mins.  Currently, using Redken Diamond Oil conditioner just under a processing cap no heat, it's too damn hot!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2014)

Steaming with Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon DC'er


----------



## nmartin20 (Jul 2, 2014)

DCed with ORS Mayo for about and hour. I love this stuff!!


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Jul 3, 2014)

DC'ing with AO GPB after inversion


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 4, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with SD Shea What Deux, Avocado Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus Oil, and Porosity Control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2014)

DC'ing with:

Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm, Marshmallow Root & Cinnamon DC'er


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 4, 2014)

Deep conditioned with AO HSR, Giovanni DLI and Giovanni SAS over hemp seed oil.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 4, 2014)

Deep conditioning with vo5 salon series hydrate and nourish conditioner with castor oil and honey for 20 minutes


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 5, 2014)

I did a DC overnight yesterday with the last of my Hairveda Moisture Pro.   It is very similar to Hairveda Acai Berry Phyto,  but this may leave my hair slightly harder.  I think I prefer both as a detangling rinse out, but I would use the phyto as an overnight DC again.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jul 5, 2014)

I plan to DC with JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm a little later.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 5, 2014)

Used Roux Porosity Control Corrector and Condish for 30/40 secs. Rinse w/ warm water.

Then used DB Pumpkin Seed Condish. I'm currently under the dryer. I plan to DC for 20 mins.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 5, 2014)

I haven't been in this thread as often as I should be but I'm currently dcing with CHI Nourish Intense under a plastic cap.  I might leave it in for an hour or two.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Dced with SD Razzberry Coconut Affair & Keravada Fenugreek oil under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2014)

Doing an overnight dc with ayurvedic oil blend on my scalp. . Aubrey Rosa mosqueta, then a vital of matrix - biolage - cera- repair and more Aubrey Rosa mosqueta over top.


----------



## fiestynfab (Jul 6, 2014)

New to the challenge, so I'll just jump right in.  Currently doing a Cherry Lola Treatment as of now.  This is my first time trying it, so I'm hoping to get some good results from it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 6, 2014)

fiestynfab said:


> New to the challenge, so I'll just jump right in.  Currently doing a Cherry Lola Treatment as of now.  This is my first time trying it, so I'm hoping to get some good results from it.



Welcome fiestynfab Glad to have you join us


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey ladies.

Doing a neutral henna conditioning under my steamer for 20 mins. Let it cool for an hr, then do a moisture DC under the steamer for another 20 mins.


----------



## fiestynfab (Jul 6, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Welcome fiestynfab Glad to have you join us


Thanks!!  I rinsed out the CLT.  I think it gave me more of a protein treatment than anything because my strands felt more stronger than moisturized.  So, I followed up with Joico Moisture Recovery and sat under the dryer for about 20 minutes.  I'm letting it cool down before I rinse and follow up with Roux PC.  I need to get moisture back in my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2014)

Been gone from the board for a minute so I'm jumping right in.

Under a plastic cap with Shea Moisture's Anti Breakage mask. Will get under the steamer at some point too. I'm working on using this up because it's not strengthening enough for my hair. Sad thing is I have 3 or 4 jars.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 6, 2014)

DC for 1.5 hrs with Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends. used a plastic cap under dryer for 20 min, then let it sit.


----------



## mschristine (Jul 7, 2014)

Deep conditioning on dry hair with AO GPB and coconut oil mix for about 2 hours underneath my plastic cap and two scarves...uping my DC sessions to twice a week for the next month


----------



## randi415 (Jul 7, 2014)

Did my regular overnight pre poo/dc SM purification masque, followed by BASK vanilla whiskey. I think it's made its way up to staple status!


----------



## kupenda (Jul 7, 2014)

DCing on clean damp hair with a layer of coconut oil and Pantene Truly Natural DC under the dryer for 10 minutes. Will let cool for 10 minutes sans plastic cap, then rinse and blow dry. Might attempt a flat iron too. Havent decided yet


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 8, 2014)

DCing overnight with fenugreek mix.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2014)

Steaming with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk Deep Conditioner in Tahitian Vanilla *discontinued line*


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dcing under Hair Therapy Wrap with Aubrey Organics Rose Mosqueta.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 8, 2014)

Mini DC in the shower (post cowash) with tea/oils and Aubrey Rosa Mosqueta.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 8, 2014)

Wow. it's been a long minute since I've been in here but anyhoo...I deep treated my hair with Keracare Humecto last week.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2014)

Did a HOT with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil. Lathered some agave on top followed by Shea Moisture's Purification Masque. Will leave in overnight


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2014)

Dc'ing with millcreek keratin.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 10, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Dc'ing with millcreek keratin.



Nix08

Is that a light protein? I have the product but I have not used it yet.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Nix08
> 
> Is that a light protein? I have the product but I have not used it yet.



Rozlewis I would consider it as such.  My hair loves protein though.  I consider it a bit stronger than the biotin one.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 10, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Dc'ing with millcreek keratin.



I love this stuff. I can't wait to start using it today.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dcing with AO HSR under Hair Therapy Wrap for about 30 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2014)

Getting ready to Steam with Jasmine's Bath & Beauty *discontinued* Hibiscus Deep Conditioner in Tahitian Vanilla over Coffee.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 12, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Hairveda Sitrinillah, Porosity Control, Hemp Seed Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary and Eucalyptus Oils.


----------



## veesweets (Jul 13, 2014)

DC'ing with jessicurl deep treatment


----------



## mschristine (Jul 13, 2014)

Prepooed, washed with as i am cleansing conditioner, deep conditioned with ORS nourishing conditioner for about 15 minutes under my heating cap


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 13, 2014)

DC'd overnight with homemade mix and am back in my twists for the week.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 13, 2014)

Did an overnight dc with Aubrey white camellia.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 13, 2014)

I did an olive oil pre poo with CD BV smoothie. I used heat then I washed with come clean. I finished off the shi natural protein topped with SSI banana brulee. used heat, cooled, rinsed then a final dc with NG  chamomile & burdock root topped with olive oil  then some heat. I went swimming yesterday.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 14, 2014)

Going to be deep conditioning with the rest of my tresemme naturals, castor oil and honey


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 14, 2014)

AO HSR over hemp seed and castor oils.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 15, 2014)

DC with SD Shea What! Deux and Shea What! for an hour.  Ran out of Deux, so I had to supplement.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 15, 2014)

Dc'ing with SD Shea What.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 15, 2014)

Steamed with AO GPB for 1hr

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2014)

Will DC with: 

Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Hibiscus with Panthenol & Ginseng in Tahitian Vanilla. *discontinued*


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 15, 2014)

Will DC tomorrow with APB white chocolate mousse mask and olive oil.


----------



## veesweets (Jul 16, 2014)

DC'ing with curl junkie repair me


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2014)

I keep forgetting to post - Used Keracare 5 in 1 reconstructor conditioner last week.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 17, 2014)

Didn't have enough APB to DC so I DC'd with Tresemme Naturals on dry hair and sealed it in while I finger detangled with peppermint olive oil. 

The APB was some great shave cream though!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 17, 2014)

DCing with Bee Mine Beautiful DC and some QH cholesterol


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Dcing with AO HSR for 30 minutes under plastic cap.


----------



## Neomorph (Jul 18, 2014)

I deep conditioned last night with Yes to Carrots! Pampering Conditioner underneath a plastic conditioning cap. It detangled my hair well and left my hair really soft and moisturized. 

I just wish the bottle it came in had a better cap. You can't dispense the product through the cap. It requires unscrewing the top and pouring it out that way.


----------



## missjones (Jul 18, 2014)

*sigh* I've been slacking on my deep conditioning  I'm going to deep condition my hair with my Argan restorative mask on Saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2014)

Steamed with: 

Jasmines Bath & Beauty's Hibiscus Deep Conditioner underneath Coffee with EVOO on top


----------



## meka72 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm DCing with SD RCA under Saran wrap overnight


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2014)

DCing under heat cap with APB white choc & 1 tablespoons each of rice bran oil, evoo & honey.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 19, 2014)

Deep conditioning with suave Rosemary mint for twenty minutes mixed with honey and castor popular. I had a spare of the moment wash.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2014)

Deep conditioning under the dryer with NG herbal blends. I like the it but I think I am going to try something else when I use this up. Think I may try jessicurl next. Going to sit under the dryer for 30 then reapply and then sit under for 30 again. This will just leave it in for another hour.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 19, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream, Porosity Control, Ayuvedic Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2014)

DC with Shescentit Banana Brûlée , Dabur Vatika oil, and KeraCare essential oil.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Jul 19, 2014)

DC with SSI Honey Rinse and a small amount of Hairveda Methi Sativa part 2.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 20, 2014)

DCed with Jessicurl Deep Treatment with my Hot Head for an hour


----------



## nmartin20 (Jul 20, 2014)

DC using NG Chamomile & Burdock condition-good stuff!!! I was lazy it was an over nighter. I applied my oil mixture to my length, oil my scalp with Hairveda's AG and styled with Obia Twist Butter and their curl custard.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2014)

Steamed with agave nectar


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 21, 2014)

DCed overnight with AOHSR, hemp, and castor oils.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jul 21, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Steamed with agave nectar


. Please give a review. It's sounds nice


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 21, 2014)

DC'ing with Bask Y.A.M mixed w/ Cacao Bark, JBCO, and avocado oil. Been under the dryer for 20 mins about to get out.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 21, 2014)

I did a nice one with coconut sorbet, vatika oil and CD BV smoothie. I used banana brulee and NG chamomile with burdock root mixed with warm hemp mixed with grapeseed oil on top of SSI okra. I went under a warm dryer for about 1/2 hour. I was too tired to do a 2 step maybe later in the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

Used Lee Stafford for 5 minutes
Used Hairveda Methi Step 1 for about 20 minutes (no heat)

Steaming with Jasmine Bath & Beauty's Hibiscus DC'er in Tahitian Vanilla


----------



## veesweets (Jul 22, 2014)

Protein treatment on dry hair with Curl Junkie repair me 
DC'd with Jessicurl DT


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 23, 2014)

DCing on dry hair with ACV(on my scalp) and Macadamia natural oil healing deep repair mask


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 23, 2014)

Deep conditioning with some ceramide rich conditioner tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dc'd with Claudie's Renew Protein


----------



## randi415 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think I posted this past weekend. I DC'd w/ Qhemets Amla&olive heavy cream. I'm going to continue to DC w/ this until it's gone. I think I have two more uses. I really like it as a DC but not sure if I'll repurchase once it's finished.


----------



## veesweets (Jul 23, 2014)

randi415 said:


> I don't think I posted this past weekend. I DC'd w/ Qhemets Amla&olive heavy cream. I'm going to continue to DC w/ this until it's gone. I think I have two more uses. I really like it as a DC but not sure if I'll repurchase once it's finished.




Wait..that stuff is a DC?? All this time I thought it was just a moisturizer


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 25, 2014)

Tonight I am using AOWC, EVCO, and Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. Not sure if imma sleep in it or what


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just deep conditioned with vidal sasoon moisture with the dove sample of oxygen,  castor oil and honey


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 26, 2014)

Going to DC today not sure yet what I'm using


----------



## kupenda (Jul 26, 2014)

DC'd yesterday with Oyin Honey Hemp, Pantene Truly Natural, and aloe vera juice in the shower


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 26, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Tonight I am using AOWC, EVCO, and Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner. Not sure if imma sleep in it or what



So I ended up sleeping in it.. rinsed it out this morning and my hair felt so good. Imma have to go to Vitamin Shoppe and get the rest of the AOWC, the old bottles that is.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 26, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Sitrinillah, Roux Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus and Jojoba oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2014)

Steaming with Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Hibiscus DC'er.

Also used Hairveda Methi Step1 under a Plastic Cap for about 20-30 minutes


----------



## felic1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Last night I used vatika oil and evoo with sm argan and sea kelp on top and went under the dryer on low for 45 minutes. I let it cool and went to sleep. I did a washout with come clean and will do a 2 step aphogee.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Dcing with Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Mask under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes. Gives me a good boost of vegetable protein. 

For moisture, I will DC with SDOT Beauty Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2014)

DC with SD Vanilla Silk for 1.5 hrs


----------



## felic1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Aphogee 2step followed by dc with ng burdock root with chamomile and ssi banana brulee and eo mix. Under low dryer 45 min


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dc'ing with Happy Nappy Honey's Cherry Cocoa Moroccan Repairing Masque. It's really whipped. I like that.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 27, 2014)

Pre-pooed with wheatgerm and castor oils overnight, then shampooed with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat. Then I deep conditioned with AO HSR (old formula).


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm under the Hair Therapy wrap now with SD AVP.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 28, 2014)

Dc'ed with Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner under a plastic cap for an hour. I previously prepooed overnight with amla oil and suave conditioner. Hair felt like butta baby!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dc'd  this weekend with oils and Aubrey White Camellia,  island naturals on my ends.
My lack of dc'ing has a direct relationship to the current state of my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2014)

Will use Curl Junkie Repair Me under dryer and will Steam with Jasmine's Hibiscus DC'er


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2014)

DCed this past weekend with APB Souffle mixed with a few oils.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 29, 2014)

divachyk said:


> DCed this past weekend with APB Souffle mixed with a few oils.



divachyk

Did you do a review on the soufflé yet? I will get this with my next order


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use Curl Junkie Repair Me under dryer and *will Steam with Jasmine's Hibiscus DC'er*


 
Ended up Steaming with: Enso Naturals Seabuckthorn & Horsetail DC'er


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> divachyk
> 
> Did you do a review on the soufflé yet? I will get this with my next order



Beamodel, I haven't. It was only my first time using. I try to use items multiple times before reviewing just to make sure my review is accurate. First impression though is, it's a hit. I had good slip and hydration.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 29, 2014)

I washed and DC today with Megatek (protein) and followed up with SSI Banana Brûlée.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dc'ing with by tea rinse (nettle, marshmallow, and slippery elm) and put SSI Honey Rinse Condish ON top. I'm about to get under the dryer for 25 mins.


----------



## felic1 (Aug 1, 2014)

for 7/31/2014 I did a oil soak with coconut sorbet mixed with evoo. I topped it with CD BVS with eo mix. It was blended with nubian heritage monoi and bamboo. I added some SM argan and sea kelp in top. Under the dryer on low for 1/2 hour. Rinse. I did an oil base with wheat germ,hemp and some grape seed mixed with SSi banana brulee 1/2 hour under the dryer low. Rinse out with conditioner and sea breeze to scalp and highly diluted ACv. Braided up with apb creme,argan oil, &apb leave in conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2014)

DC'ed/Steam:
1st with Lee Stafford
2nd with Mitch n' Match (Left overs)


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dc with an oil blend and Aubrey chamomile luxurious.   I hope to have time to wash and dc again overnight.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 1, 2014)

I've been testing the waters of mid-week wash days since this heat is a beast. Been dry DCing (with the heat therapy wrap) every few days and cowashing it out. Used Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I've been testing the waters of mid-week wash days since this heat is a beast. *Been dry DCing* (with the heat therapy wrap) every few days *and cowashing it out.* Used Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends last night.


 
divachyk

I like doing this!

I also returned to the mid-week Cowash.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 1, 2014)

I will be DCing tomorrow with Jessicurl's Deep Treatment.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 1, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I like doing this!
> 
> I also returned to the mid-week Cowash.



Straight co-wash never works for me but adding the dry DC step beforehand changes everything!  IDareT'sHair


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Dc with an oil blend and Aubrey chamomile luxurious.   I hope to have time to wash and dc again overnight.



Washed. . Applied oil and Aubrey White Camellia then steamed for 20 minutes.....once done I added a vial of Matrix Biolage cera repair for an overnight DC.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bout to dc with the body shop banana conditioner for 20 minutes mixed with castor oil and honey


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 2, 2014)

Dc'ing with SD Shea What, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary Eucalyptus, Coconut Oil for 30 mins.


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 2, 2014)

Currently deep conditioning with blended beauty curl quenching conditioner under a plastic cap.  I may just leave it in all day.  I haven't done a deep conditioning in awhile.

It smells like cinnamon cookies and its super thick, like butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Aug 2, 2014)

Steaming now with Ynobe's amla & nettle DC.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Aug 2, 2014)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Steaming now with Ynobe's amla & nettle DC.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF



Thanks for reminding me of this. I might pull it out and DC with it today


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 2, 2014)

Dcing with Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi Mask. I will follow this with a moisturizing DC...SDOT Beauty Balanced Moisturizer.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 2, 2014)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Steaming now with Ynobe's amla & nettle DC.  Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


 Looking for some products with amla. curlyhersheygirl How do you like this dc?


----------



## veesweets (Aug 3, 2014)

DC'ing with Darcy's deep conditioning mask


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 3, 2014)

About to slap this DC on my head.

Same stuff from last week.....AOWC+EVCO+ Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner on top of dry hair. I will be sitting under my heating cap for a few.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 3, 2014)

Pre-pooed with wheatgerm and vatika oils overnight, then shampooed with Giovanni TTTT. Then I steamed with AO WC and Giovanni SAS for over an hour.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 3, 2014)

DC with SD Razz for one hour, under a cap with heat...


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2014)

DC'ing under plastic cap with HNH Bentonite & Sea Clay Conditioner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> About to slap this DC on my head.
> 
> Same stuff from last week.....AOWC+EVCO+ Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner on top of dry hair. I will be sitting under my heating cap for a few.



Did not do this when I posted it. I promise I will do it tonight! Im doing it for the health of my hair, I have to remind myself this LOL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Did not do this when I posted it. I promise I will do it tonight! Im doing it for the health of my hair, I have to remind myself this LOL.



Completed last night, yayyy me!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 8, 2014)

Keep forgetting to post. I DC'd day before yesterday w/ AO GPB condish on dry hair for 20 - 30 mins. Shampooed and then DC'd w/ SSI Avocado Condish for 30 mins. Preparing for my braids today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2014)

DC'ing/Steaming with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Babbasu Xtreme DC'er *discontinued*


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 9, 2014)

DCing now with Jessicurl Deep Treatment


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 9, 2014)

Dc'ing with Silk Dreams RCA, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus oils, and a ceramide mix.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2014)

Just DC'd with Queen Helen cholesterol mixed with oils for 4hours


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Folks!

I'm new kinda sorta. Was here back in '06 for a few years and now I'm back!   I just did a DC overnight with ORS & joico treatment.

I'm shoulder length aiming for APL.

Gee


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Dcing with SD Vanilla Silk and KV Fenugreek under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 10, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'ing with Happy Nappy Honey's Cherry Cocoa Moroccan Repairing Masque. It's really whipped. I like that.


Used this again


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 10, 2014)

DC with Silk Dreams Razz


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2014)

AOWC+EVCO+ Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner today!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 11, 2014)

Found that heating my conditioner and then applying it works better than applying it and steaming or sitting under the dryer. Next week I will combine the heating of the conditioner and steaming/sitting under the dryer to see what results I get.

Deep Conditioned with NG Herbal Blends. I really like this deep conditioner.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 11, 2014)

DCing with SD MSI under my HairTherapy Wrap.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2014)

Yesterday: AO HSR with plastic cap, no heat


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2014)

Steaming with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Buttercreme Babbasu Xtreme


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 15, 2014)

Dc'ing with Claudies Normalizing Conditioner, Porosity Control, Jojoba oil, Peppermint Rosemary and Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 15, 2014)

Going to deep condition with suave almond conditioner mixed with honey and castor oil. Not going to lie it 's truly moisturizing because I used the Rosemary mint one last week and even on day 6 I was able to run my hair through my new growth


----------



## nmartin20 (Aug 15, 2014)

Deep conditioned under my Therapy Hair Wrap over night BASK Yam Nectar and Cacao Bark(combined the two).


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 15, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> Deep conditioned under my Therapy Hair Wrap over night BASK Yam Nectar and Cacao Bark(combined the two).



So jealous of your hair wrap.  I still got this darn dryer


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 15, 2014)

DCing with K-PAK Reconstruct Conditioner+ Aubrey White Camellia Ultra-Smoothing+ EVCO.


----------



## nmartin20 (Aug 16, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> So jealous of your hair wrap.  I still got this darn dryer


Curlmart is having a sale 20% and you can use cm15 for an additional 15% off. I hope this helps. This is my second one and I love it. My first burned out(gel packs I mean). Great purchase along with my steamer. Good luck!!


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 16, 2014)

[USER=368005]nmartin20[/USER];20449477 said:
			
		

> Curlmart is having a sale 20% and you can use cm15 for an additional 15% off. I hope this helps. This is my second one and I love it. My first burned out(gel packs I mean). Great purchase along with my steamer. Good luck!!



How long does the heat last?  My hot heads is cool after about 20 minutes


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2014)

Steaming as I type with: Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 16, 2014)

Used SD Vanilla Silk with EVOO on top and Claudies tea underneath.


----------



## nmartin20 (Aug 16, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> How long does the heat last?  My hot heads is cool after about 20 minutes


. About 30 minutes or so.


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 16, 2014)

Deep conditioning now on dry hair. I'll prob leave it in until I can manage to get my face mask on and toes prepped for polish. 45-1 hour.


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 16, 2014)

I havent been checking in here  Im coming out of braids and Im going to deep condition the heck out my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2014)

DC with Happy Nappy Honey's Pink Hibiscus DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> *DC with Happy Nappy Honey's Pink Hibiscus DC*.


 
Shay72

Is this your 1st time trying this one?  If not, what do you think?

If it is your 1st time, please let me know after you've tried it a while.


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 17, 2014)

Just finished DC'ing with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## veesweets (Aug 17, 2014)

DC'd with Darcy's DC mask


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
First time trying but it is an instant hit . I'm planning to go ahead and do a post in the Hits & Misses thread in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2014)

@Shay72

Nice! 

I'm still salty that both orders got returned for no apparent reason. 

1st package was returned to her completely empty.....

2nd package she got back on Friday, but haven't heard from her what 'condition' it was in when it returned.

So, I'm afraid to order anything else. That was plain 'wacky'


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
Just plain weird


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2014)

Shay72

I lost x2 Fro-Joe / x1 Mowrah & Murumuru


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 17, 2014)

Pre-pooed with wheat germ oil, shampooed with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat, and currently deep conditioning with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 17, 2014)

Deep conditioned with ORS replenishing for most of the day yesterday.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 17, 2014)

DCing with Curl Junkie Rehab under my Hot Head


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 18, 2014)

DC'd with queen Helen cholesterol over night


----------



## greenbees (Aug 18, 2014)

Yesterday i deep conditioned with Claudie's deep moisturizing conditioner


----------



## divachyk (Aug 18, 2014)

DCed with NaturelleGrow Mango & Coconut Water on yesterday


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2014)

Used Lee Stafford's Rx and then DC'ed with Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dc'ing with Claudie's Renew Protein


----------



## Neomorph (Aug 20, 2014)

Deep Conditioned with Lustrasilk Curl Max Deep Penetrating Conditioner for about 20 minutes under a shower cap. Boy oh boy do I love that stuff. Just enough protein and plenty of moisture. Made detangling my thick hair a breeze.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 23, 2014)

Dc'ing with a little Claudie's Normalizing and  a little Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair (finished these two items), Safflower Oil, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2014)

Used: Jasmine's Babbasu Xtreme over Tea


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'ing with Claudie's Renew Protein


Doing this again today


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 24, 2014)

Decided to DC with Tangles and Beyond DC to use it up


----------



## Mmfood (Aug 24, 2014)

I just ordered Hot Head deep conditioning cap from Etsy. I'm excited!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 24, 2014)

The other day I used Vatika egg protein as  reconstructor and vatika garlic growth mask. Its moisturizing


----------



## mssoconfused (Aug 24, 2014)

Deep conditioned yesterday with egg, greek yogurt, avocado, coconut milk, guar gum, coconut oil, and apple cider vinegar. Hair was ridiculously soft and the tangles melted out! 

Disclaimer: My hair is typically not difficult to detangle. But this softness was insane.


----------



## nmartin20 (Aug 24, 2014)

Deep conditioning with Hairveda's S. Conditioner. I love this stuff!!! My hair needs moisture after my wash n go fail. My hair was so dry today. I had to rewash it and everything.


----------



## theRaven (Aug 25, 2014)

I deep conditioned with Organics Hair Mayonnaise with my heating cap for about 30 minutes. Hair feels nice and soft.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dcing with Annabelle's Moisturizing Conditioner in Honey Dew for 30 minutes under Hair Therapy Wrap. Stuff smells so good.


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 25, 2014)

DCing with homemade mix. My hair is like straw. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2014)

Steaming with: 

Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Babbasu Buttercreme Xtreme over Tea with EVOO on top.


----------



## kupenda (Aug 26, 2014)

DC'd last nigjt with Henna Sooq Sweet Honey and Design Essentials Express conditioner


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 27, 2014)

Where are you buying your Silk Dreams from? I can't order online and I can't find a number to call. Any tips?


----------



## veesweets (Aug 27, 2014)

Fine 4s said:


> Where are you buying your Silk Dreams from? I can't order online and I can't find a number to call. Any tips?



Last update she gave said her shop should reopen sometime in September. Some people have been selling stuff on the exchange forum and I think someone found a deal on eBay too. Recently she's been restocking an etsy shop with the vanilla silk conditioner. There's a direct link in the vendor forum (sorry can't post from my phone)


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 27, 2014)

veesweets said:


> Last update she gave said her shop should reopen sometime in September. Some people have been selling stuff on the exchange forum and I think someone found a deal on eBay too. Recently she's been restocking an etsy shop with the vanilla silk conditioner. There's a direct link in the vendor forum (sorry can't post from my phone)



Thank you for the update. After I use up my CrecePelo, I'll be using hairveda strinilla (spelling?). Couldn't wait to order SD. By the time I'm done with those two, she should be up and running I guess....


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dc'd with HNH's Pink Hibiscus today.  this stuff.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 27, 2014)

DCd overnight with Darcys moisture mask


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Aug 29, 2014)

Omg ok so I moved all the way across the country, with a month long road trip in the process and while I slacked a little I did manage to DC pretty often. I bought my heat cap with me, you see. Lol. But I'm back on my hair grind now. And yesterday I had the most awesome DC and roller set. I did a ponytail roller set and it came out great. I did an o/n hot oil treatment the night before and yesterday I used my ATF conditioner AO GPB after washing and steamed it in for 30 mins, left it in maybe 2-3 hours total. It was lovely.

My hair loooves that conditioner, now I just have to find aubrey organics in my new city. I really, truly miss sprouts, lol. I'm in the DC area, if anyone has any info, please share!!!!


----------



## ChocolateTink (Aug 29, 2014)

Fine 4s said:


> Where are you buying your Silk Dreams from? I can't order online and I can't find a number to call. Any tips?


 
 she has some vanilla silk listed on etsy...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2014)

Deep Conditioned with Curls Ecstasy. Unfortunately I overheated it until it was watery  I need to pay more attention to how I am heating my conditioners. But heating them first definitely improves their effectiveness for me.


----------



## theRaven (Aug 29, 2014)

I did a small protein treatment with Aphogee Two Step. Then I deep conditioned with Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle for half an hour.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 29, 2014)

Deep conditioning with Gud Floral Cherrynova Natural Softening Conditioner mixed with honey and castor oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 29, 2014)

DCing overnight post henna with APB Blueberry Cheesecake DC. This is my first time using it, so we will see. I topped it with APB Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 29, 2014)

Doing a steamed dc work Aubrey White camellia.   I'm hoping to relax tomorrow or the following day.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 29, 2014)

Based scalp with Vatika and wheat germ oil; overnight conditioning with Giovanni SAS.


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2014)

Washed with APB iced coffee,Blue Roze Coco Coffee Mask 1hr,rinsed with Healing Herbs by Rene Mocha Coffee Dc,AV Coconut milk leave in,Darcy's Coco hair whip cream & sealed with KV black Coffee oil..

*Hair is very soft detangled & moisturized..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## uofmpanther (Aug 30, 2014)

Doing an overnight with blended beauty. . I thoroughly detangled because my hair has been in goddess braids forever. . The consistency reminds me of Camille Rose Almond Jai


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> *Deep Conditioned with Curls Ecstasy. Unfortunately I overheated it until it was watery  I need to pay more attention to how I am heating my conditioners.* But heating them first definitely improves their effectiveness for me.


 

@faithVA

What do you mean? It's heat activated. 

So, do you mean you stayed under the dryer too long or what? 

I thought you were suppose to use with a Heat Source (body, dryer, heat cap, steamer).

How did you use this? Curious.

ETA:  Oh, I see, you heated it 1st before applying.  

Maybe you should apply and then use a Heat source.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2014)

Steamed with:

Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 30, 2014)

Dc'ing with Hairveda Sitrinillah, Porosity Control, Safflower oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 30, 2014)

Dc'd yesterday with 
Shea moisture monoi masque with some oil mix

Sent from Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2014)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];20498659]@faithVA
> 
> What do you mean? It's heat activated.
> 
> ...



I use a heat source most of the time but I found out recently that heating my conditioner for 15 seconds and then applying it worked better than steaming, heat cap or dryer. I thought heating it first would be the same as applying it and then using heat but it's not.

 I put the bottle in hot water this time and the water was just too hot.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 30, 2014)

Colored my hair so doing a protein treatment with Komaza protein. Will do a moisturizing DC with NG herbal blends afterwards.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2014)

Matrix (Biolage) aqua immersion DC overnight.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 31, 2014)

Will be DCing with SSI Curl Moist conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2014)

DC'ng with J. Monique's Naturals Bentonite & Rhassoul Detox Hair Mask


----------



## curls4daze (Aug 31, 2014)

Dcing with neutrogena triple moisture for like 3 hours. No heat


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 31, 2014)

DCd overnight with labomba deep treatment mask


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dcing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk Cream Moisture Dream (had to say my baby daddy's full name ) under hair therapy wrap for about 30 - 45 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2014)

DC'ing/Steaming with:
Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk in Tahitian Vanilla *discontinued*


----------



## theRaven (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep conditioning routine:
Protein: Organics Hair Mayonnaise under heating cap for 1hr  
(finished the jar #empties 
Moisture: Aussie Moist Conditioner + Castor oil/essential oils for 1hr

argghhh the Aussie Moist conditioner is NOT the same as my beloved Aussie 3 minute miracle :/


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 5, 2014)

Dc'd today with Claudies Normalizing DC, Porosity Control, Safflower Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Sep 5, 2014)

DC'ing with steam for 30 mins with AO HSR, after a hot oil treatment.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

DC'ing with ors under hooded dryer


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2014)

Pre-poo: Vatika oil
Protein: Komaza Care Protein Strengthener with Giovanni Nutrafix
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisturizer


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2014)

DC with Silk Dreams Razz for 90 minutes with a little KV Fenugreek


----------



## kupenda (Sep 6, 2014)

DCing with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey over camellia oil


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 7, 2014)

I DC with my wheat germ oil blend and Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dc'd with J Monique's Naturals Irish & Moss


----------



## veesweets (Sep 7, 2014)

DC'd with jessicurl deep treatment


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 7, 2014)

DC'd with SD Shea What! for an hour under the HairTherapy Wrap.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 8, 2014)

DCed for an hour with NG Mango & Coconut Water under heat therapy wrap


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 8, 2014)

Used MSI and RCA both for an hour each.


----------



## AgeinATL (Sep 9, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Dc'd with J Monique's Naturals Irish & Moss



Shay72

Would you mind sharing your thoughts on that DC? I was interested but didn't see many reviews. Thanks!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 9, 2014)

AgeinATL IDareT'sHair
Sure, not a problem. I realized I was really shortening the name of the product. So I'm talking about J. Monique's Naturals Irish Moss & Cocoa Deep Conditioner. When it arrived it wasn't as thick as I like dc's to be. I let it sit for a day or two and it is just fine. I did not put it in the fridge or anything, I just let it sit. So now when I turn over the container that dc ain't moving. It smells like cocoa. In the jar, in your hands, and in your hair. Once it is rinsed, the smell does not linger. I noticed when I opened the jar I saw little pieces in it. I wasn't concerned bc in my mind they were supposed to be there . They looked blue . So the first time I used it I picked out 2-3 pieces of grit out of my hair. This last time, no pieces of grit. One time I sat with a plastic cap on, followed by a steam with this dc.  Another time I only used it with a plastic cap. Same results both times. My hair felt and looked amazing.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 9, 2014)

I DCed Sunday with BASK's Vanilla Whisky DC with my Hot Head

I really like it. Made my hair very soft.


----------



## Angelbean (Sep 9, 2014)

I so need to join this challenge because I love deep conditioning with every wash/cowash 
DC regimen: protein DC 2x a month followed by a tea rinse topped with a moisturizing DC 
If I am not doing protein I will do a tea rinse and just top with a moisturizing DC and seal the DC with olive oil or safflower oil


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 9, 2014)

Angelbean said:


> I so need to join this challenge because I love deep conditioning with every wash/cowash
> DC regimen: protein DC 2x a month followed by a tea rinse topped with a moisturizing DC
> If I am not doing protein I will do a tea rinse and just top with a moisturizing DC and seal the DC with olive oil or safflower oil



Welcome Angelbean   Happy DC'ing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2014)

Shay72

Nice Review. 

Those pieces were probably Irish Moss (which I think is a greenish-blue)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2014)

Steamed: 
30 with Hairveda Methi Step1 and 30 with Jasmine's Babbasu Buttercreme Xtreme


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Dcing with SD MSI under HTW for 40 minutes.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72  Nice Review.  Those pieces were probably Irish Moss (which I think is a greenish-blue)


See  I ain't crazy


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it too late to join the challenge?  Now that I am natural I plan to dc every week and may eventually decrease if needed. I'm going out to buy a good dc today.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 11, 2014)

gabulldawg said:


> Is it too late to join the challenge?  Now that I am natural I plan to dc every week and may eventually decrease if needed. I'm going out to buy a good dc today.



gabulldawg it's never too late Glad to have you join


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 11, 2014)

I need to dc today with Alter ego. I'm probably going to leave in the conditioner overnight. I hope it stops my shedding and gives me epic slip


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 11, 2014)

DCing is my favourite thing to do.


----------



## KiLLaCarLi (Sep 11, 2014)

DC'ed with mixed chicks + honey + giovanni protein infusion. Heat cap for 45 mins left the conditioner in maybe 3-4 hours total.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 11, 2014)

Dc'ed tonight with the Shea moisture manuka honey and Madura oil masque.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2014)

Dc'ing with Komaza Care Olive Moisture, Safflower Oil, Porosity Control, and Peppermint Oil.


----------



## Neomorph (Sep 13, 2014)

Currently DC'ing with a Eden BodyWorks Jojoba Monoi Deep Conditioner. I have it under a plastic cap with a warm wet washcloth and a satin cap over it in an attempt at steaming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2014)

DC'ing with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Babbasu Buttercreme Xtreme


----------



## Fauxshim (Sep 13, 2014)

I use Aussie 3 Minute Miracle once a week in the shower.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2014)

DC'd with J Monique's Naturals Hibiscus & Broccoli. The scent is skrong but I like this dc. It's not a very wet conditioner if that makes sense. I've used it with just a plastic cap and I've steamed with it. Both results were great. Very, very moisturized hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 14, 2014)

DC'd with my lover Avocado pudding and sealed with SSI DEFRIZZER oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 16, 2014)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> DCing with K-PAK Reconstruct Conditioner+ Aubrey White Camellia Ultra-Smoothing+ EVCO.



Used the left over mixture of the above and added in some *Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque*. My curlies liked it while and after it was applied. I will leave this on for a few and then see the after effect. Its not as thick as I thought it would have been.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 16, 2014)

Good afternoon ladies. I have not updated in a while because I have not been diligent about my hair at all in months and months. Anyway I decided to give my hair a much needed treatment with Keracare 5 in 1 Reconstructor and colored it with Matrix Socolor (black) demi-permanent. It was quick and easy and that has pretty much been my hair routine. Long drawn out treatments are not very practical for me right now. My life has gotten wayyyy too busy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 16, 2014)

Yesterday, I did a prepoo with Vatika oil. After shampooing, I deep conditioned with MT, Giovanni SAS, and castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2014)

Used: Karen's Body Beautiful Luscious Locs Hair Mask.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 17, 2014)

I shampooed with Pantene Co-Wash. Now I'm dcing with Pantene Deep Conditioner under a plastic cap for a hour.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 18, 2014)

Deep Conditioned with Hairveda Part 1 & 2 for 1 hour.


----------



## kupenda (Sep 20, 2014)

DC'd with Kinky Curly Stellar Strands on sectioned hair after spritzing with water. No heat, under a cap for about 3 hours (fell asleep). Not sure how I like it yet...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2014)

Deep Conditioned/Steamed with:

L.A.C.E. Bramhi Deep Conditioner


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 20, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Claudie's Normalizing DC, Porosity Control, Sunflower oil, Peppermint, Eucalyptus, and Rosemary Oil.


----------



## shannyjones (Sep 20, 2014)

bump. deep conditioning is the best for my hair. I do it once or twice a week. My hair love it


----------



## nmartin20 (Sep 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Deep Conditioned/Steamed with:  L.A.C.E. Bramhi Deep Conditioner



I'm going to use this conditioner tonight. I hope it's a great one. I've seen great reviews. What are your thoughts.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2014)

Did an overnight dc with jbco on my scalp and Aubrey GPB on my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dozed off with Vanilla Silk with some KV Fenugreek in under a cap - 2.5 hours. Came out great,though.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 20, 2014)

About to deep condition with suave almond conditioner mixed with honey and castor oil


----------



## Angelbean (Sep 20, 2014)

Currently dc'ing  over night with aphogee curlific DC toped castor oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 20, 2014)

DCd overnight with APB chocolate mask


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 21, 2014)

DC with Macadamia Deep Repair Masque and wgo/rice bran/EVOO under the dryer for 30 minutes.


----------



## uofmpanther (Sep 21, 2014)

Doing a DC overnight with MyHoneyChild Olive You DC. It has great slip, but it smells like perfume mixed with nail polish remover. 

I thought mine went bad,  but someone mentioned the smell in a YouTube review. I may have to let it go.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Sep 21, 2014)

Did a deep treatment with Nunaat chocolate mask under dryer for 50 minutes. My tresses feel so good.


----------



## veesweets (Sep 21, 2014)

DC'd with silk dreams razzberry


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Dcing with SD Mocha Silk for 20 minutes under a plastic cap before I collapse into bed.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2014)

DC'd with J Monique's Naturals Irish Moss & Cocoa


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Sep 21, 2014)

DCed with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab under Hot Head

I hate that I have to reheat it. I really want a soft bonnet dryer so I can get some constant heat.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm going on a weave hiatus for the next 4 months, I just got a touchup and I just feel like it's the season to really nourish my strands instead of hiding it behind weaves most of the time. So I have a list of deep conditioners and I'm just trying to figure out a schedule for them since it's been a while since I've taken a long break.

Protein Reconstructor- Joico Kpak, my hair flourishes with this stuff
Moisturizing Deep Conditioner- ORS Replenishing Pak
Balanced (?) Deep Conditioner- SheaMoisture JBCO Hair Mask


----------



## LaBelleLL (Sep 21, 2014)

FemmeFatale said:


> I'm going on a weave hiatus for the next 4 months, I just got a touchup and I just feel like it's the season to really nourish my strands instead of hiding it behind weaves most of the time. So I have a list of deep conditioners and I'm just trying to figure out a schedule for them since it's been a while since I've taken a long break.  Protein Reconstructor- Joico Kpak, my hair flourishes with this stuff Moisturizing Deep Conditioner- ORS Replenishing Pak Balanced (?) Deep Conditioner- SheaMoisture JBCO Hair Mask



FemmeFatale where do you get your weaves done? Have you been able to retain length and grow your hair long with use of weaves?


----------



## nmartin20 (Sep 21, 2014)

Prepooed with SM Purification Masque and Shescentit's Coconut Sorbet (during On the Run Tour). Forgot to wash my hair (cray, cray). Overnight deep conditioned with LACE Brahmi Root Hair Masque (this stuff is super, super thick.. provides great slip, light scent. I was able to detangle after washing this easily). Oiled my scalp with Hairveda's Almond Glaze...styled with LACE's Silky Aloe Curl Pudding and More Moisture Cream). Placed my hair in several medium twists. Great second use of LACE products!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 21, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> FemmeFatale where do you get your weaves done? Have you been able to retain length and grow your hair long with use of weaves?



LaBelleLL

My girlfriend does mine and I love it. I've been able to retain a good amount of length with the weaves, just as long as I don't keep it in for over 12 weeks or I risk matting/breakage. I'm grazing at MBL and I do feel like giving my hair lots of TLC this final quarter will take me there. Plus I also don't want weaves to become a crutch.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 21, 2014)

DC'ed w/ Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk mixed with Organic Hempseed Oil 

My hair felt like satin !


----------



## kupenda (Sep 22, 2014)

Dc'd on clean hair overnight with camellia oil under Shea Moisture Manuka Honey dc. Hair is chunky twists. Will baggy while im getting stuff sone around the house. My hair was feeling neglected after that run in with Kinky Curky


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2014)

Will Steam with LACE Bramhi DC'er


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 25, 2014)

Dc'ing now with Giovanni 50:50 under the steamer.


----------



## ILuvCurls (Sep 25, 2014)

After reading a few LHCF threads I'm experimenting with adding yogurt to my DC. It's supposed to add softness & manageability. I have a tub of Greek yogurt that I need to use up quickly, so I'm trying different combinations & will report back with my results.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 27, 2014)

Dc'ing with Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask, Porosity Control, Safflower oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2014)

Will Slap some Jasmine's Avocado and Silk on today over EVOO.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Sep 28, 2014)

DC'd with SSI Banana Brulee.  Finished product. 1 left in stash.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 28, 2014)

DCD with silk elements mega silk mixed with manuka honey and EVO


----------



## nmartin20 (Sep 29, 2014)

DC with LACE conditioner for about 2 hours. Now I'm setting under my steamer for 45 minutes. It's has Ben awhile since I've steamed.


----------



## Prettymetty (Sep 29, 2014)

Im doing a protein treatment today with Nexxus Emergencee then I will follow up with Silk Elememts Mega Moisture dc. I am going to wash/condition in my braids. It is too time consuming to unbraid, detangle, wash, rebraid, etc.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 2, 2014)

I CW with SSI Blueberry cowash conditioner. I did a protein treatment with SSI Fortifying Masque and following up with SSI Riche Moisture Masque for 30 minutes under dryer.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 2, 2014)

Need to do a hard protein treatment. .. way too much stretch!


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 2, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I CW with SSI Blueberry cowash conditioner. I did a protein treatment with SSI Fortifying Masque and following up with SSI Riche Moisture Masque for 30 minutes under dryer.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF


. 

How did your hair feel after this combination? I'm planning to use the same products soon. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 3, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> .  How did your hair feel after this combination? I'm planning to use the same products soon. Thanks in advance!!



So far so good. My hair is soft and it was easy to detangle. I really didn't have any shedding/breakage even though I'm 3 months post. I wasn't able to follow my usual routine. I had to let it air dry b/c our power went out. I usually blow dry and wear two Celie braids under my wigs. I also used the Coco Creme leave in ( not a huge fan of this b/c it's not moisturizing to my hair)  

I will be using this combo for the next few weeks and will be able to give a better review.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 3, 2014)

SD mocha silk sealed with hempseed oil then Kizuri Cocoa


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 3, 2014)

Last DC was 2 weeks ago, geez! 

DCing with *Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque* right now before I go back into hiding for 4 weeks plus+.


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 4, 2014)

Doing an overnight DC with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss.  It is really thick and hard to spread, possibly too thick

ETA:  This left a weird film on my hair, but I'm going to try it again after a shampoo and under a heat cap to see if I get the same film.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

DC with: Ladies Always Cause Excitement (LACE) Bramhi Ayurvedic Deep Conditioner


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 4, 2014)

Just bought yet another bottle of my beloved SM SB Restorative Conditioner.  i plan on using this a Co-Wash and a DC w/ honey and EVOO 1x a week. i have short hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 4, 2014)

DC'd tonight with SD Vanilla Silk, Porosity Control, Safflower Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2014)

Overnight and all day DC with Biolage cera repair on my end and Biolage aqua immersion on my roots.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 5, 2014)

All day and overnight DC with AO GPB, Vatika and castor oils.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 5, 2014)

DCing currently with APB's White Chocolate Mousse DC and Ultra Conditioning Souffle topped with the Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 5, 2014)

DCing with NaturelleGrow Mango & Coconut Water under my hot head heat cap


----------



## kupenda (Oct 5, 2014)

DC'd with ORS Hair Masque and SM Manuka Honey. Im about done with ORS deep conditioners. After ive used up my current stash of dc's im getting back to the love of my life, Silk Dreams. These other repairing conditioners just leave my hair hard and tangled. MSI makes me want to slap my mother


----------



## veesweets (Oct 5, 2014)

DC'd with joico treatment balm


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2014)

Dced with Silk Dreams Razz under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 5, 2014)

Used Happy Nappy Honey's Pink Sugar Hibiscus DC under Hot Head


----------



## kupenda (Oct 7, 2014)

Hair felt weird after my cowash so im dc'ing over a hot oil treatment with Manuka Honey and Yes to Carrots, no heat


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 10, 2014)

DCing for a few hours with APB sweet ambrosia DC


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 10, 2014)

Overnight DC with Alter Ego Garlic Mask with Claudies tea underneath.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2014)

Will Steam with: Darcy Botanicals Deep Conditioning Hair Mask


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 11, 2014)

DCing with Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment for a little bit under an hr with two plastic caps.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 11, 2014)

Doing an overnight deep conditioning treatment with YTC conditioner, with warm EVOO & honey


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 12, 2014)

DC'd while in the shower with BreakThru DC.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 12, 2014)

DC with Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask, Porosity Control, Grapeseed Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 13, 2014)

Overnight pre-poo with Vatika Oil
Shampooed with Giovanni TTTT
Protein treatment with Duo Tex for 15 minutes
Overnight deep condition with Giovanni SAS


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 13, 2014)

Used their Fortifying Hair Masque after washing my hair with SM Black Shampoo... I was able to detangle with their hair masque very easily. It has good slip. I placed a plastic cap over my head for about an 1.5 hrs. I washed the product out and applied Shescenit's Riche Moisture Masque(great combo like others have said). I guess I will set here about a hour or so. My hair is very soft.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 13, 2014)

Had a nice DC session with SD Razz and a little ceramide oil mix on top. Under a cap with a little heat then let it sit for 90


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 14, 2014)

Deep conditioning my hair now with avocado, honey & EVOO. Leaving this one for 45 minutes with plastic cap no heat.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 15, 2014)

Went to target after work tonight and picked up the SM Manuka honey Masque. Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 15, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Went to target after work tonight and picked up the SM Manuka honey Masque. Has anyone ever tried this?



Nope.......


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 15, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Went to target after work tonight and picked up the SM Manuka honey Masque. Has anyone ever tried this?



This is the DC I use. I like it.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 15, 2014)

sugaplum Check the Shea Moisture Manuka thread. I know Beamodel and several others like it.

ETA: I see you've already visited that thread so you can disregard my suggestion.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 15, 2014)

divachyk  Thank you for your help. That thread is amazing. 
gabulldawg Do you use your DC with or without heat? and do you add anything to it?


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 15, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> divachyk  Thank you for your help. That thread is amazing.
> gabulldawg Do you use your DC with or without heat? and do you add anything to it?



I  use it without heat. But I usually DC before a workout and wear a shower cap. So I guess natural heat? The only thing I might add is oil (coconut).


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 15, 2014)

gabulldawg - Oh thank you for your response. That makes perfect since. I will give this regimen a try.  i workout every morning so I will incorporate this.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 16, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Darcy's Deep Conditioning Mask


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 17, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Deep conditioned with Darcy's Deep Conditioning Mask



One of my all time favorites.  I love it so much that it's the only thing I use on my new and only baby girl


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 17, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> One of my all time favorites.  I love it so much that it's the only thing I use on my new and only baby girl



I don't know why I didn't try it sooner.


----------



## Britt (Oct 17, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Deep conditioned with Darcy's Deep Conditioning Mask


 
This really is such a RICH moisturizing dc. I look forward to treating my hair with it under the steamer. I love the pumpkin seed for sure, but this mask is really that... a mask. It's so thick and emollient


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> *Deep conditioned with Darcy's Deep Conditioning Mask *


 
Babygrowth

Love This!



lamaria211 said:


> *One of my all time favorites. I love it so much that it's the only thing I use on my new and only baby girl*


 
lamaria211

Girl Mine Too!  Awww How Sweet!



Babygrowth said:


> *I don't know why I didn't try it sooner.*


 
Babygrowth

Me Either!



Britt said:


> *This really is such a RICH moisturizing dc. I look forward to treating my hair with it under the steamer. I love the pumpkin seed for sure, but this mask is really that... a mask. It's so thick and emollient *


 
Britt

Agreed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

Will Steam with:
Ladies Always Cause Excitement's (L.A.C.E.) Bramhi Ayurvedic Hair Masque


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2014)

Dc'd with Claudie's Normalizing DC, Porosity Control, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, GSO, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 18, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Deep conditioned with Darcy's Deep Conditioning Mask



Forgot to say I used Millcreek Keratin on my ends.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair it is an instant staple.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 18, 2014)

SM Manuka Masque is the ish!!! i left this on with a plastic baggie for 45min. No heat. My hair is super soft. This is a keeper for me.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 18, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> One of my all time favorites.  I love it so much that it's the only thing I use on my new and only baby girl



I want to try Darcy's mask and the SM Manuka Honey.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 18, 2014)

Speaking of SM manuka, I dc with that last night. My little twists are so soft abd smell ooooo good.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dcing with SD Razz under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 19, 2014)

Sprayed my hair with SAA and topped with agave nectar. Then I went under the steamer.


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Oct 19, 2014)

DC'd with Hairveda Methi 2 part system today.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 19, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I want to try Darcy's mask and the SM Manuka Honey.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


 
They're both great I just bought another SM manuka masque and the rinse out conditioner


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 21, 2014)

Using SheaMoisture JBCO masque


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 22, 2014)

Nix08 I'm in! New name, same person (DominicanBrazilian82)... Looking forward to getting back on track.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 22, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> Nix08 I'm in! New name, same person (DominicanBrazilian82)... Looking forward to getting back on track.



Look at you pretty lady Welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2014)

Steaming with: LACE Bramhi Ayurvedic DC'er


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 22, 2014)

Applied SM Yucca Masque mixed with EVCO on my hair using the GHE then worked out.  Wow!  My hair came out so soft and curly.  
Thanks again gabulldawg


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 22, 2014)

Nix08 said:


> Look at you pretty lady Welcome


  thank you Nix08... Warm welcomes all around


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 22, 2014)

Dced with SD MSI under Hair Therapy Wrap for a couple hours.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 22, 2014)

Tonight I did the same thing I've been doing for the past 6 months.... Shampoo, steam with irish moss/tea/(now isinglass) mix and follow up with a moisturizing rinse out conditioner... now using Desert Essence Coconut conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome back CrysMelis


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 23, 2014)

DCing overnight with coconut oil


----------



## uofmpanther (Oct 23, 2014)

I washed my hair with African Black Soap, and now I'm deep conditioning with Silk Dreams Chocolate Bliss under a plastic cap and Turbie Twistie.  It's been in for about 5 hours already, and I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to wash it out.

ETA: I tried to like this, but it wasn't moisturizing enough for me. I think it just sits on my lo po strands because I feel a coating after each use


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

DC'd with SSI Avocado for 1 hour under plastic cap without heat.  Hair detangled very easily and will stay in a wet bun until I stop being lazy and go braid my hair for a braid out.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 24, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Welcome back @CrysMelis



Why thank you beautiful!


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 25, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk (just a little) and Marie Deans Coffee and Kokum DC, Olive Oil, Porosity Control, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 25, 2014)

30 min DC under plastic cap (no heat) with Silicone Mix after co-washing with Aphogee 2 Min.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2014)

Ladies Always Cause Excitement aka LACE Naturals Bramhi Ayurvedic DC'er


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 26, 2014)

Protein: Duo Tex Conditioner
Moisture: Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner


----------



## spacetygrss (Oct 26, 2014)

Washed my hair using Aubrey Organics Island Naturals Shampoo, protein-conditioned with AO Keratin Fix while in the shower,then sat under the dryer with AO HSR+JOICO Moisture Recovery Balm.

My hair is now drying in big twists. I'll throw in TSTs later.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 26, 2014)

DCing with SD RCA under the HairTherapy Wrap.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 26, 2014)

DCing under hot head for 30 mins with a blend of Bee Mine Beeutiful & NaturelleGrow Mango & Coconut Water. Both conditioners are down to the last drop so I mixed the two.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 26, 2014)

divachyk said:


> DCing under hot head for 30 mins with a blend of Bee Mine Beeutiful & NaturelleGrow Mango & Coconut Water. Both conditioners are down to the last drop so I mixed the two.



Show off! I Still Didn't Get mine and it's suppose to be a birthday gift.  Here it is about to be November divachyk


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 26, 2014)

This week and last I put jbco on my scalp and conditioner (this week was matrix cera repair) on the length of my hair as I did hot yoga.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 26, 2014)

15 minutes with Claudie's Renew Protein followed by 90 minutes of SD Razz


----------



## divachyk (Nov 1, 2014)

15 minutes under hot head heat cap with Sally's GVP Nexxus Humectruss -- I'm impressed


----------



## divachyk (Nov 1, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Show off! I Still Didn't Get mine and it's suppose to be a birthday gift.  Here it is about to be November divachyk



Why didn't you? Lilmama1011


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 1, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Why didn't you? Lilmama1011



divachyk I don't know why. SO ordered it and I keep asking and getting blah answers or he too lazy to try.  He is pissing me off. It's  like he is just let money go down the drain without doing anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2014)

Steaming with: LACE Naturals Bramhi Ayurvedic Treatment


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 1, 2014)

Dc'ing with Komaza Care Olive Moisture Mask, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 1, 2014)

Will dc overnight with jbco on my scalp and Aubrey gpb on the length of my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

DCD tonight with jessicurl deep condition. I don't think its a repurchase. I will use it throughout November to see if it grows on me. Naturelle Grow conditioners are still my favorite.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2014)

DCing with SSI Riche Moisture Mask under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2014)

DC'ed with: LACE Bramhi Deep Treatment


----------



## curls4daze (Nov 7, 2014)

Ran out of a moisturizing conditioner. So I dced with a mixture of HH JBCO and coconut oil for 1 hour under plastic cap no heat


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 7, 2014)

I am going to use vo5 with heat after my next Nexxus Emergencee treatment. I hope it is moisturizing enough


----------



## Solila (Nov 7, 2014)

I did an hour DC last night with Black seed conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2014)

Deep conditioned last night with Sally's GVP Nexxus Humectress


----------



## Nazaneen (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm extremely late but in . I've been mistreating my hair and I deep cond with heat this week and wow what a difference! Deep conditioning is a MUST. Days later and my hair is still silky. I never want that dry hair feeling again!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 8, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Claudies Normalizing DC, Porosity Control, Olive oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus Oils. Instead of steaming I decided to sit under my conditioning cap for 30 mins.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Currently dcing with Shea Moisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil masque under Hair Therapy Wrap for 30 minutes.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 11, 2014)

Pre-pooed with Aubrey Organics GPB and castor oil
Shampooed with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Deep Conditioned overnight with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

Getting ready to Steam with: JessiCurl's Weekly Treatment


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 13, 2014)

Doing a long overdue overnight DC with Aubrey Organics Island Replenishing after having twists in for over 2 weeks.

ETA: This is still one of my tried and true light protein, moisturizing DCs.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 13, 2014)

Decisions decisions!

What to dc with tomorrow?  Hmmm....
*rummaging through product cabinet*


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 15, 2014)

Did a protein tx with Redken Extreme strength builder plus and followed up with SD Avocado pudding. After an overnight tx of AE garlic and avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

Will Steam with: Jessicurl Deep Treatment


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 15, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow RootSlippery Elm Deep Conditioner, Porosity Control, Peppermint, Rosemary, Eucalyptus, and Olive Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

DC'ing with: Jessicurl Deep Treatment.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 18, 2014)

Last night DC'd with Koils by Nature Ultra Moisturizing CocoAloe Deep Conditioner


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 21, 2014)

OMG haven't been in here since 10/3. Well I will be using *Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque* in the jar.


----------



## Nazaneen (Nov 21, 2014)

My aim is to deep con  with heat after EVERY wash. I've done it after the last 3 washes. A  deep con w heat then a rollerset=dreamy hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

Steamed/DC'ed with: Jasmine's Bath & Beauty's Avocado & Silk DC'er


----------



## uofmpanther (Nov 22, 2014)

Doing a DC overnight with As I Am hydration elation. So far so good. I was able to detangle with it a little and it left my hands feeling soft.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 22, 2014)

Last night DC'd with Shea Moisture Purification Masque


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 23, 2014)

Pre-pooed with Aubrey Organics GPB
Shampooed with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Deep Conditioned with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture and Ultra Sheen DuoTex


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

Steamed with:
Jessicurl's Weekly Treatment


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 23, 2014)

Did an all day henna application then dc'd with Aubrey Rosa mosqueta.


----------



## spacetygrss (Nov 23, 2014)

I washed with HSR shampoo and then DC'd with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner. My hair is drying in large twists. I'm probably going to bun it this week.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2014)

DC'd with Silk Dreams RCA and GSO underneath a few days ago. Awesome.


----------



## CrysMelis (Nov 26, 2014)

DC'd yesterday with Salerm Wheat Germ Mask!!! Can you say hair feels amazing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> DC'd yesterday with Salerm Wheat Germ Mask!!! Can you say hair feels amazing!



This is on my list to try!!


----------



## JazzyOleBabe (Nov 27, 2014)

Dc'd with SSI Fortifying Cond and SSI Banana Brulee.


----------



## CrysMelis (Nov 27, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> This is on my list to try!!



You absolutely need it in your life!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2014)

Dcing with SD Razz under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

Steaming with: JessiCurl Weekly Deep Treatment (Jar)


----------



## kupenda (Nov 27, 2014)

Dc'd on dampish hair under a plastic cap, no heat, for about 2 hours. Used SM Manuka Honey and ORS Masque. Curly twirly happy hair


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 28, 2014)

Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque +Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner + GSO!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 28, 2014)

Dc'ing right now with Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root Slippery Elm Deep Conditioner, Porosity Control, Olive oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2014)

Deep Conditioned/Steamed with: Darcy Botanicals Deep Conditioner


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Pre-pooed with Aubrey Organics GPB, NJoy and MT
 Shampooed with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
 Deep Conditioned with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture, Ultra Sheen DuoTex and hemp seed oil.
 I'm using a heat cap for the first time in forever; hopefully, my hair loves it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2014)

OK so how about I dc'd overnight with Darcy's deep conditioning mask, rinsed, detangled, and put in four plaits to air dry because I couldn't do anything else, and my hair is STILL soft! This stuff is amazing!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 1, 2014)

It's not a deep conditioner but I don't care. I'm currently under a couple of plastic caps using Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Balanced Moisturizing Conditioner and i'll probably rinse it out when the rerun of Soul Train Music Awards go off....or not. Depending on how I feel.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2014)

DCd with SD razz and chocolate dcs


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 1, 2014)

AO Island Naturals for 2 hours. No heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2014)

DC'ing with: Darcy Botanicals Deep Conditioning Masque


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 4, 2014)

Doing a DC overnight with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair. I don't have high hopes because it is really thick and my hair doesn't do well with the thick ones usually.

ETA: It turned out surprisingly ok. I left it in for almost 24 hours because I couldn't wash it out earlier. It melted into my hair eventually and my hair felt ok and somewhat moisturized. I still like vanilla silk better, but I want to try this under a heat cap at least once.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 6, 2014)

Dc'ing with Clauidies Moisturizing DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint, Rosemary, and Eucalyptus.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Dcing with Darcy's Deep Conditioning Mask and JessiCurl DT on either side of my head under Hair Therapy Wrap for 45 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2014)

DC'ed with: Darcy Botanicals Hair Mask.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 6, 2014)

DC'd with DB pumpkin conditioner.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 6, 2014)

DCed with Ynobe Amla and nettle for an hour


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 6, 2014)

Prepoo overnight with Njoy and SSI Coconut Sorbet
Shampoo with Giovanni Tea Tree Triple Treat
Deep Condition with Giovanni Smooth as Silk


----------



## kupenda (Dec 6, 2014)

DCing with SM Manuka Honey on dry hair under a plastic cap overnight...unless I get a sudden burst of energy to do my hair tonight (highly unlikely)


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 6, 2014)

Dusted of my Camille Rose Algae Renew condish.  This stuff is wonderful!  I don't know why I keep pushing it aside.  It smells nice, too.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sorry I Don't Be Checking In At all. But I have been dc every week like clockwork for a couple of years. I'm dc with tresseme naturals old formula conditioner mixed with honey and grapeseed oil . I'm currently under the dryer for 20 minutes


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2014)

I did a mid step protein treatment with Redken ESB plus (I will NEVER be without this stuff) then DC'd with SD Vanilla silk. I wanted to mix it with RCA but I can't find it


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 7, 2014)

Currently, DCing with SD MSI under my HairTherapy Wrap.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 8, 2014)

Did a side by side DC with Curl Junkie Curl Rehab and Naturelle Grow Herbal Blends. The NG is the winner. They both soften and moisturize my hair well but the NG has much more slip. It also has a nicer consistency. And I am able to use half as much of the NG versus the Curl Junkie. Think I will try some other NG products when they have a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2014)

Steaming with: Mission:Condition's Hair Candy mixed with M:C's Tutti Fruitti


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 9, 2014)

Dcing with SD RCA. I love this stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2014)

Mission:Condtion - Tropical Punch DC'er


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2014)

Dc'd today with Marie Dean’s Coffee and Kokum DC, Porosity Control, Olive Oil, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, and Eucalyptus Oil.

I was prepared to do a protein treatment but my hair did not need it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dcing with Bekura YAM under Hair Therapy Wrap for an hour.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 13, 2014)

That Eva NYC Hair Mask that I've been using is considered a deep conditioner but you only leave it on for a few minutes... It's like a cowash but gives deep conditioning results... Saves a lot of time and in/out of the shower.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 13, 2014)

Used Lee Stafford treatment and followed up with SD avocado pudding.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 14, 2014)

Dcing with Silk Elements MegaSilk. Havent used this in forever. On sale for $7 at Sallys for the 16 ounce. If my hair likes it, im getting 2 more


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 14, 2014)

DCing with Joico MRB and Kinky Curly Stellar Strands.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 14, 2014)

DCed with Bellezza Naturale Skin (from Etsy) Restorative Mask.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2014)

Deep conditioning with Ultra Sheen DuoTex, wheat germ oil, and Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 15, 2014)

Going to sleep with suave almond conditioner in my hair mixed honey and grapeseed oil


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 15, 2014)

Did a protein treatment with JOICO kpak, followed by a moisturizing DC with JOICO MRB + Kinky Curly Stellar Strands yesterday. Hair feels fabulous!


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2014)

Finished APB Blueberry Cheesecake last night. Didn't have enough to DC my entire head so I mixed it with Nexxus Humectress.


----------



## JessieLeleB (Dec 17, 2014)

JOICO kpak and JOICO MRB mixed together under the hood for an hour!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

DC'ing/Steaming with: Mission:Condition's Candy Hair


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ladies. ..anyone who wants to run with a 2015 deep conditioning challenge,  please feel free to do so.  I am unable to give this the time it deserves.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2014)

Dc'ing with now with Marie Deans Purely Basic Mango Pineapple DC & Hemp and Aloe Conditioner PROLESS, Porosity Control, Peppermint Oil, Rosemary Oil, Olive Oil and Eucalyptus Oil.

I received the Purely Basic Mango Pineapple Dc as a sample with a recent purchase and I love the feel and consistency of this Dc. I haven to rinsed it out yet so I can come back and give a review of it later. Her sample sizes are all that.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 20, 2014)

I did a hot oil treatment earlier. Currently sitting under the dryer with SheaMoisture's African Black Soap Masque.


----------



## curls4daze (Dec 20, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Shea Moisture's Anti-breakage masque....love it


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 20, 2014)

Doing another overnight DC with Silk Dreams Razzberry Coconut Affair with my hair in jumbo twists. There is no slip, so i had a hard time detangling my hair. It did make my hands soft, so we shall see what it does to my hair.

ETA: This still isn't the one for me.  My hair was moisturized but not like when I use vanilla silk or one of my other fav DCs.  I also quickly learned that I can't detangle with this.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 21, 2014)

DCing again Silk Elements MegaSilk and Design Essentials Botanical Oils on top undee the dryer for 20 minutes. Havent decided yet if Im gonna sleep in it or rinse it out tonight


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 21, 2014)

DC'd with mission condition terraforma for 1hr.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## Mmfood (Dec 21, 2014)

Lurking on this thread i just realized i need to get my dc game up.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 21, 2014)

DC right now!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 21, 2014)

I've been DCing with SD RCA and SD SW under my Hair Therapy Wrap.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 21, 2014)

DC'ed this evening with Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner for a few hrs under a plastic cap. I know it's not practical (not technically a deep conditioner) but it's what works for me.


----------



## Joigirl (Dec 21, 2014)

DCing under a hooded dryer with CJ Curl Rehab and olive oil. Feels great already. I've been traveling so I haven't deep conditioned in three weeks.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Dec 21, 2014)

Deep conditioned with Bellezza Naturelle Restorative Hair Mask with body heat. I need to get either a heat therapy wrap or a soft bonnet dryer. I love DCing with heat.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 21, 2014)

DCd today with SD raz, the chocolate one I forgot the name of and shea deux for 30 minutes with a cap.


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 22, 2014)

In 2015 I think I will go back to making my own deep conditioners. I haven't found one yet that yields the same results as me going into the kitchen and breaking out the blender.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 24, 2014)

Deep conditioning with Giovanni SAS under a heat cap.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 24, 2014)

mssoconfused said:


> In 2015 I think I will go back to making my own deep conditioners. I haven't found one yet that yields the same results as me going into the kitchen and breaking out the blender.



mssoconfused, PLEASE SHARE I want to make my own as well.


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 24, 2014)

Dc'd with Bask Vanilla Whiskey.  This stuff is w-w-wonderful-l-llll!


----------



## mssoconfused (Dec 25, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> mssoconfused, PLEASE SHARE I want to make my own as well.



My favorite recipe includes mayonnaise, shea butter, avocado, banana, marshmallow root, and castor oil. I'll add egg whenever I want to get more protein. Mixing in a blender is essential in order to prevent a mess of chunks in your hair.


----------



## ILuvCurls (Dec 31, 2014)

I didn't deep condition for over 2 months since I was traveling for work. Yesterday I just grabbed plain mayonnaise from the fridge (since I ran out of my regular DC treatments) and used it as a pre-poo treatment. I left the mayo in for 45 minutes under a plastic cap (no heat) then shampooed, used a rinse out conditioner & my usual leave-ins.

Great results! More body & shine plus significant reduction in frizz & flyaways after just 1 treatment that only cost pennies (compared to my usual cost for DC treatments.) I tried mayo before but didn't notice much difference. I guess this time the results were more obvious since I hadn't deep conditioned in so long, I had a chance to see what mayo can really do for my hair. From now on I'm adding mayo to my hair regimen and saving money .


----------

